# Sigma Rox 11.1



## T.R. (27. Juni 2021)

Hallo liebes Sigma Team,
ich habe eine Frage zum Funktionsumfang des neuen, kommenden Rox 11.1. Zeigt er tatsächlich nur die Anzahl der Anstiege/Abstiege an oder vielleicht doch die Strecke bergauf und bergab? Falls nein, würden sich bestimmt viele freuen, wenn er dieses Features hätte.
Danke....


----------



## SIGMA-Support (28. Juni 2021)

Hallo @T.R.,

bezüglich der Höhenmessung verfügt der ROX 11.1 EVO über die nachfolgenden Funktionen:

Aktuelle Höhe
Steigung (in % )
Steigrate
Höhenprofil
Höhenmeter Bergauf
Maximale Höhe
Durchschnittliche Steigrate
Maximale Steigrate
Durchschnittliche Steigung Bergauf
Maximale Steigung bergauf
Altitude downhill
Durchschnittlche Steigrate bergab
Maximale Steigrate bergab
Durchschnittliches Gefälle
Maximales Gefälle
Anzahl Auffahrten
Anzahl Abfahrten
Minimale Höhe
Der gesamte Funktionsumfang kann hier eingesehen werden: https://rox.sigmasport.com/de/produkt/rox-11-1/?tab=features-funktionen.

Wir wünschen dir einen angenehmen Wochenstart.

Viele Grüße
Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Devilstyle2010 (29. Juni 2021)

Ich hätte da auch noch mal eine kleine Frage an euch, lieber @SIGMA-Support.
Würdet Ihr mir verraten, ab wann eure Sigma Rox 11.1 EVOs in die Auslieferung gehen? Bei einigen bekannten Versendern ist ab Anfang Juli als Lieferungsdatum angegeben, aber mein Bikeladen des Vertrauens (Sigma Händler) meinte, es würde aktuell noch gar kein Auslieferungsdatum feststehen. Ab wann kann ich denn endlich einen haben?!


----------



## Hutzi20 (30. Juni 2021)

Da wirst du keine Info bekommen. Ich selbst möchte mir den Rox 4.0 bestellen. Habe den Support angeschrieben wann dieser verfügbar ist und wo ich ihn vorbestellen kann. Als Antwort kam nur „Juli“. Eine sehr ernüchternde Antwort. Auch bei offiziellen Sigma Online Händlern welche auf der Sigma Seite angegeben sind, habe ich nachgefragt. Dort weiß man auch nicht wann die neuen Roxe verfügbar sind. Ein Shop schrieb mir sogar dass man nicht beabsichtige die neuen Roxe ins Verkaufsprogramm mit aufzunehmen.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (30. Juni 2021)

Hallo @Devilstyle2010,
Hallo @Hutzi20,

der ROX 11.1 EVO wird ab Herbst 2021 erhältlich sein und der ROX 4.0 und ROX 2.0 ab Juli 2021.

Wir wünschen euch noch eine angenehme Woche.

Viele Grüße
Steffen


----------



## Devilstyle2010 (1. Juli 2021)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17528568"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @Devilstyle2010,
> Hallo @Hutzi20,
> 
> der ROX 11.1 EVO wird ab Herbst 2021 erhältlich sein und der ROX 4.0 und ROX 2.0 ab Juli 2021.
> ...


Super, vielen Dank für deine Antwort! 
Beeilt euch mal bitte mit der Produktion, ich kann es 1) nicht abwarten (m)einen 11.1 Evo in den Händen zu halten und 2) hätte ich gern einen vor meinem nächsten Bikeurlaub in Frankreich, danke


----------



## lord flo (11. Juli 2021)

Liebes Sigma Team,

Ich habe auch eine Frage zum neuen 11.1 Evo.
Ich selbst fahre einen Rox 12 und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Allerdings beschwert sich meine Freundin immer, dass Sie Richtungswechsel gerne früher mitbekommen würde, wenn Sie wie immer im Windschatten entspannt😉.

Kurzum: Sie braucht ihr eigenes Navi am Rad.

Als kleines Gerät finde ich euren neuen 11.1 sehr interessant,  habe aber 2 Fragen:

1. Kann man auch eine Karte anzeigen lassen oder gehen wirklich nur Richtungshinweise?

2. Habe ich es richtig verstanden, dass der Rox 11.1 keine Routen planen kann, sondern nur die Hinweise aus der Komoot Smartphone App wiedergibt? Falls dem wirklich so ist, wäre das echt schade.


Besten Dank!

Flo


----------



## SIGMA-Support (12. Juli 2021)

lord flo schrieb:


> Liebes Sigma Team,
> 
> Ich habe auch eine Frage zum neuen 11.1 Evo.
> Ich selbst fahre einen Rox 12 und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Allerdings beschwert sich meine Freundin immer, dass Sie Richtungswechsel gerne früher mitbekommen würde, wenn Sie wie immer im Windschatten entspannt😉.
> ...



Hallo @lord flo ,

1. Eine Karte kann der ROX 11.1 EVO nicht anzeigen. Es werden nur Richtungshinweise auf dem Display      dargestellt.

2. Auf dem ROX 11.1 EVO können keine Routen selbst geplant werden. 
Über das SIGMA DATA CENTER sowie über die neue SIGMA RIDE APP können bis zu 36 erstellte TRACKS auf dem Gerät gespeichert werden, eine aktive Verbindung zum SMARTPHONE benötigt der ROX 11.1 EVO für die TRACK Navigation daher nicht.

Einen guten Wochenstart euch allen.

Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## Ritzibi (24. September 2021)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17548056"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @lord flo ,
> 
> 1. Eine Karte kann der ROX 11.1 EVO nicht anzeigen. Es werden nur Richtungshinweise auf dem Display      dargestellt.
> 
> ...


Heißt also auch Komoot Touren können geladen werden und nachgefahren werden, ohne Smartphone?


----------



## Rolli2609 (24. September 2021)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Heißt also auch Komoot Touren können geladen werden und nachgefahren werden, ohne Smartphone?


mit Sicherheit. das geht ja sogar bei meinem Rox 11.0.
wahlweise mit der Handy App (Blauzahn) oder mit dem DataCenter


----------



## MTBMoke (7. Oktober 2021)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17528568"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @Devilstyle2010,
> Hallo @Hutzi20,
> 
> der ROX 11.1 EVO wird ab Herbst 2021 erhältlich sein und der ROX 4.0 und ROX 2.0 ab Juli 2021.
> ...


Hallo Leute,
Wann kommt den jetzt das Teil? Das „verfügbar ab“ wird in den onlineshops immer weiter hinaus gezögert. Bitte macht doch mal eine klare Ansage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (8. Oktober 2021)

MTBMoke schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Wann kommt den jetzt das Teil? Das „verfügbar ab“ wird in den onlineshops immer weiter hinaus gezögert. Bitte macht doch mal eine klare Ansage!


Hallo @MTBMoke ,

Bezüglicher der Lieferkettenproblematik welche weltweit herrscht können wir leider noch keinen genaue Release Termin des ROX 11.1 EVO bekannt geben. Bitte habt dafür Verständnis.

Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## fleckinet (1. November 2021)

Hat jetzt mal irgendjemand das Ding mit Komoot in Verwendung?


----------



## silentwings (2. November 2021)

Das Ding (11.1) hat sicher noch niemand in Verwendung da es noch gar nicht ausgeliefert wird.
Gestern kam ein Mail von meinem Händler, bei dem ich es schon Ende September bestellt habe,
dass der Liefertermin wieder verschoben wurde auf unbestimmte Zeit. ;-(


----------



## silentwings (11. November 2021)

immerhin heißt es jetzt im Laufe des Dezembers..... ok bei der Bestellung im September hat es geheißen im Laufe des Oktobers.... aber das gute Gefühl bei der Bestellung schwindet so langsam..... werde auch schon von meinen Garmin-Kumpels gehänselt   Lieferkettenproblematik ok...  Marketingmäßig nicht das tollste Vorgehen von Sigma... sind auch schon einige abgesprungen.....


----------



## Rolli2609 (22. November 2021)

Licht am Ende des Tunnels; bei Bikeinn wird er jetzt als lagernd angezeigt






						Sigma ROX 11.1 EVO Fahrradcomputer, Schwarz | Bikeinn
					

Kaufen Sie Sigma ROX 11.1 EVO Fahrradcomputer  - Schwarz, Kilometerzähler von Elektronik für nur 114.49 €. Finden Sie radfahren Angebote in Bikeinn | Schnelle Lieferung




					www.bikeinn.com


----------



## Tommy RockyMoun (24. November 2021)

Da wäre ich vorsichtig, ist ein spanischer Shop, hier in Deutschland noch nicht lieferbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolli2609 (24. November 2021)

der Shop ist ok, hab da selbst schon bestellt, war alles bestens, und auch schnell da. 
aber stimmt schon,  da niemand das Teil bis jetzt liegen hat, ist es tatsächlich sehr schwer vorstellbar, das es ausgerechnet dort zuerst lagernd sein soll


----------



## SIGMA-Support (26. November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

die Auslieferung des ROX 11.1 EVO zu unseren Händlern wird am Freitag, dem 26.11.2021 stattfinden.
In wenigen Tagen solltet Ihr als den ROX 11.1 EVO käuflich erwerben können.

Wir wünschen euch ein angenehmes Wochenende.

Viele Grüße
Steffen


----------



## silentwings (1. Dezember 2021)

Gerade kam ein Mail meines Händlers dass der ROX 11.1 EVO versendet wurde.... dann hoffe ich
auf einigermaßen Wetter am WE auf der schwäbischen Alb und das alles funktioniert  und auch dass er länger hält wie der ROX 11. Nach 3 Jahren und ca. 180 Touren hat er nur noch die Hälfte aufgezeichnet.. immer wieder Ausfälle beim Empfang... und das auch auf Touren die ich schon x-mal gefahren bin. Nach z. B. 40 km Touren soll ich plötzlich nur 22 km gefahren sein und das nicht nur einmal. Mein ROX 7 der einiges älter ist funktioniert noch tadellos. Hab mich nicht mehr um die Reparatur des ROX 11 gekümmert weil ich sehr neugierig auf den ROX 11.1 bin... natürlich von Sigma so gewollt


----------



## Devilstyle2010 (1. Dezember 2021)

Der 11.1 Evo ist aktuell für 128,99 bei hibike.de zu haben! 
Ebenfalls gibts ihn seit heute auch bei bike-discount.de für 152€
Meinen hab ich heute morgen bestellt und der dürfte übermorgen (ENDLICH) bei mir ankommen.


----------



## Rolli2609 (2. Dezember 2021)

bei Nu... gestern noch günstiger, 105 Euro das weiße Einzelgerät, und das versandkostenfrei. (die Schwaben sind halt doch geizig ;-) )
die waren gleich weg.
aber für den, der sowieso nen HF Gurt braucht, immer noch der beste Preis: 143 Euro!! (mit kompl- Sensorik 177 €)
HF Gurt kostet ja auch 40 Euro









						FAHRRADCOMPUTER SIGMA ROX 11.1 EVO HR SE WEISS (INKL GESCHW.+ HERZFR. SENDER) | Nubuk Bikes
					

FAHRRADCOMPUTER SIGMA ROX 11.1 EVO HR SE WEISS (INKL GESCHW.+ HERZFR. SENDER) bei Nubuk Bikes kaufen ★★★★★ ✓ Bike Leasing ✓ Finanzierung ✓ Profi-Beratung ✓ Riesige Auswahl




					www.nubuk-bikes.de


----------



## zeitweiser (4. Dezember 2021)

Meiner ist seit gestern da. Cooles Teil, Besonders gefällt mir die einfache Bedienung und die Anbindung an die Ride App. Da kann man sehr viel ganz einfach konfigurieren. 
Das sensationelle Gewicht und die sehr gute Ablesbarkeit des Displays runden das alles sehr gut ab. 
Werde hier weiter mitlesen und berichten.


----------



## silentwings (6. Dezember 2021)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Meiner ist seit gestern da. Cooles Teil, Besonders gefällt mir die einfache Bedienung und die Anbindung an die Ride App. Da kann man sehr viel ganz einfach konfigurieren.
> Das sensationelle Gewicht und die sehr gute Ablesbarkeit des Displays runden das alles sehr gut ab.
> Werde hier weiter mitlesen und berichten.


kann mich nur anschließen.... das einzige. ....aber vielleicht auch nur weil ungewohnt.... sind die Tasten während der Fahrt.... zumindest mit dicken Handschuhen sind sie nicht so leicht zu tätigen wie beim Vorgänger... auch die Einschalttaste muss man schon kräftiger drücken als beim Vorgänger. Aber im Prinzip alles Kleinigkeiten..... nach der ersten Tour bin ich begeistert.


----------



## T.R. (11. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe meinen jetzt auch. Die erste Tour heute hat meine Erwartungen bisher erfüllt. Keine Funktionseinbußen bei -4 Grad. Alle Sensoren Funktionierten einwandfrei, auch das GPS. Die Einstellung über die App ist gut und selbsterklärend.
Ich finde es lediglich Schade, dass ich sämtliche angegebene Funktionswerte pro Aktivität in der App nicht vollständig angezeigt bekomme, wie z.B. Durchschnittssteigung, Steigrate, etc. Da hatte ich etwas mehr erwartet...


----------



## TMarx (11. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,
ich habe meinen Rox 11.1 jetzt auch. Allerdings wird die Übersetzung bei der DI2 nicht angezeigt.
Gut das kann er auch nicht, solange er nicht weiß welche Kettenblätter, bzw. Kassette ich montiert habe.
Ich habe aber keine Möglichkeit gefunden das einzugeben. Beim Rox 11 konnte man das bei den Sensoren eingeben.
Weiß jemand wie das geht ?
Außerdem sind die Überschriften im Trainingsmodus über den Werten suboptimal, oder fehlen ganz.
Man kann die zwar beim Wechsel der Trainingsansicht anzeigen lassen, ich denke aber es sollte über jedem Wert ganz klar drüberstehen was angezeigt wird.
Es wäre auch nicht schlecht, wenn die APP's mal vereinheitlicht würden.
Jetzt kommt die neue Sigma Ride APP dazu, die sicherlich einige Vorteile, aber auch gravierende Nachteile hat.
Ich muss jetzt immer mit zwei APP's und dem DataCenter arbeiten, je nach dem was ich machen will.
Zumal ich auch noch alte ROX Geräte habe. 
Sigma, räumt da bitte mal auf. 
So genug gemeckert, im Grunde ist der ROX 11.1 aber ein tolles Gerät. Ich bin sonst sehr zufrieden damit.
Und die Probleme lassen sich ja per Firmware Update beheben.


----------



## T.R. (12. Dezember 2021)

Bei der heutigen Tour gab es folgende Auffälligkeit: Die Höhenmeter bergab bleiben im Display des Computers bei - 500 stehen, sie wurden aber über diesen Wert hinaus weiter richtig summiert, wie die Angaben in der App zeigten: 1143 hm bergab. Ansomsten keine Auffälligkeiten, ich werde dies weiter beobachten.
Eine Frage: Wie stelle ich die Autolaps dauerhaft aus? Im Menü  unter dem Punkt Auto aus auf "aus"? 
Danke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolli2609 (13. Dezember 2021)

T.R. schrieb:


> Auto aus


nein, dieser Punkt bedeutet, das man einstellen kann, ob sich das Gerät nach einer bestimmten Zeit der Nichtbenutzung automatisch ausschaltet.

es gibt im Menü noch einen Punkt, an dem man die _"Auto Runde" ein _oder ausschalten kann.
zusätzlich kann man hier die Kriterien der Auto Runde festlegen: zB Auto Runde nach xx km, oder nach xx Zeit usw....
hier sieht man es nach 1:07 ca.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (14. Dezember 2021)

TMarx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe meinen Rox 11.1 jetzt auch. Allerdings wird die Übersetzung bei der DI2 nicht angezeigt.
> Gut das kann er auch nicht, solange er nicht weiß welche Kettenblätter, bzw. Kassette ich montiert habe.
> Ich habe aber keine Möglichkeit gefunden das einzugeben. Beim Rox 11 konnte man das bei den Sensoren eingeben.
> ...



Hallo @TMarx , 
vielen Dank für dein Feedback zum ROX 11.1 EVO.


Deine Verbesserungsvorschläge werde ich einmal an unsere Entwicklerteam weiterleiten.

Bezüglich der DI 2 Übersetzung soll mit einem kommenden Update der Firmware die Eingabe des Übersetzung Verhältnisses möglich sein, sodass die Übersetzung auf dem ROX 11.1 EVO angezeigt werden kann. Hab bitte jedoch noch etwas Geduld.

Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß mit deinem ROX 11.1 EVO.

Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## Ritzibi (14. Dezember 2021)

Würd mich ja echt reizen der 11.1 Evo, allerdings nur wenn das nachfahren und die Navigation von Komoot Touren richtig funktioniert.
Dazu gibt's leider weder Tests noch Videos, auch von SIGMA nicht.
Bin jetzt mal ganz provokant und sag mal, scheint nicht der Brüller zu sein, warum auch sonst sind selbst auf den SIGMA Videos die Navifunktionen nicht richtig beschrieben, bzw. wird kaum drauf eingegangen?


----------



## zeitweiser (15. Dezember 2021)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Würd mich ja echt reizen der 11.1 Evo, allerdings nur wenn das nachfahren und die Navigation von Komoot Touren richtig funktioniert.
> Dazu gibt's leider weder Tests noch Videos, auch von SIGMA nicht.
> Bin jetzt mal ganz provokant und sag mal, scheint nicht der Brüller zu sein, warum auch sonst sind selbst auf den SIGMA Videos die Navifunktionen nicht richtig beschrieben, bzw. wird kaum drauf eingegangen?


Die normale Navigation hat bei mir gut geklappt.
Tour in die Ride APP importiert und dann am Rox 11 ausgewählt und nachgefahren.


----------



## schubduese (4. Januar 2022)

Hallo @SIGMA-Support ,

1.
könnt Ihr mir bitte bzgl. dem Koppeln eines ANT+ HF Sensors von CicloSport mit dem Rox 11.1evo helfen:

Der Sensor wird bei der Suche gefunden, und das Pairing mit grünem Haken bestätigt.
Beim Gerät einschalten erscheint schnell die "HF verbunden" Meldung in grün unten im Display
Es wird kein HF Wert angezeigt, sondern nur 0, auch nicht bei Auswertung mit der Ride App.
Die Batterie ist geladen/neu und der Sensor funktioniert mit meinem Garmin.
Firmware ist v1.56.
Zurücksetzen auf Werkseinstellung brachte nichts.
Der ebenfalls vorhandene CicloSport ANT+ Geschwindigkeitssensor funktioniert problemlos mit dem Rox 11.1.

Was kann ich noch anders machen?

2.
Eine Art Super-Energiesparmodus für sehr lange Touren wäre sehr nützlich, z.B. mit der Option, das Display 10 Sekunden nach der letzten Tastenbetätigung abzuschalten, etc.

Danke + VG,
schubduese


----------



## SIGMA-Support (5. Januar 2022)

schubduese schrieb:


> Hallo @SIGMA-Support ,
> 
> 1.
> könnt Ihr mir bitte bzgl. dem Koppeln eines ANT+ HF Sensors von CicloSport mit dem Rox 11.1evo helfen:
> ...



Hallo @schubduese, 

kannst du mir noch folgende Fragen beantworten? Bzw. Daten übermitteln ?


ist der Sensor per BLE und ANT+ gekoppelt oder nur per ANT+?
wenn du in die Sensor Liste gehst, siehst du den Sensor da? Werden da Sensordetails angezeigt?
bekommst du denn eine Meldung "Heartrate connected"?

Welche genaue Bezeichnung hat dieser CicloSport Sensor ? Kann dieser BLE und ANT + ? 

Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## schubduese (5. Januar 2022)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17855205"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @schubduese,
> 
> kannst du mir noch folgende Fragen beantworten? Bzw. Daten übermitteln ?
> 
> ...


Hallo Benjamin, 


ich nehme an, der Sensor ist nur per ANT+ gekoppelt, denn ...
... er wird in der Liste der verbundenen Sensoren mit seiner ID Nr. und der Angabe ANT+ angezeigt. Zu seiner Batterie und Firmware werden jeweils nur "--" blinkend angezeigt.
auf der "Startseite" die die KM/H, BPM und Fahrtdauer anzeigt, erscheint kurz nach dem Einschalten unten die Meldung "Herzfrequenz verbunden", grün hinterlegt.

- die genaue Bezeichnung ist "CICLO BlueEye III" (sieht so aus: https://www.pdamax.de/Hersteller/CicloSport/ANT-Herzfrequenz-Set-BlueEye-III-18,cs-025:18-_m.html )  - der kann m.W. nur ANT+ (aber genau steht das nirgends).

Interesant ist noch: solange ich den Gurt nicht am Körper habe, blinkt die BPM Angabe mit "0". Lege ich den Gurt dann an, kommt die Meldung "Herzfrequenz verbunden" und die Null hört auf zu blinken.

Danke Dir für Deine Unterstützung!

MfG,
schubduese


----------



## SIGMA-Support (6. Januar 2022)

schubduese schrieb:


> Hallo Benjamin,
> 
> 
> ich nehme an, der Sensor ist nur per ANT+ gekoppelt, denn ...
> ...



Hallo @schubduese , 

ich habe deine Daten an unser Entwicklerteam weitergeleitet. Sobald ich von diesem Rückmeldung bekommen habe melde ich mich bei dir.

Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## Trialbiker82 (8. Januar 2022)

Hey Sigma Team!
Ich möchte Euch einfach mal hier ein großes Lob aussprechen!!
Der Rox ist genial, zeigt mir alles an was ich brauche und die Routenführung geht voll in Ordnung. Klar man muss sehr genau vorher via Komoot planen aber klappt schon.
Eine Zoomfunktion wäre Klasse, so als Verbesserungsvorschlag😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMoke (12. Januar 2022)

@SIGMA-Support
Hallo Benjamin,

Ich habe den Rox 11.1 EVO mittlerweile auch ausprobieren können und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Das Teil ist im positiven Sinne einfach 👍🏻
Ein kleines Problem habe ich aber: in der Ride App gibt es die Möglichkeit Sportprofile wie z.B. „Rennvelo“, „Rolle“ oder „MTB“ hinzu zu fügen. Nun habe ich aber Profile hinzugefügt, welche ich gerne wieder entfernen würde. Dazu habe ich aber keine Funktion gefunden. Daher die Frage: wie kann ich diese Profile verwalten und vor allem löschen?

Danke im Voraus und Grüsse,
Moke


----------



## Trialbiker82 (13. Januar 2022)

Moin! Das Profil andrücken und noch links wischen, dann haste die Option es zu entfernen.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (13. Januar 2022)

Hallo @MTBMoke  ,
vielen Dank für dein Feedback zum ROX 11.1 EVO.


Das Vorgehen zum Löschen eines Sportprofiles ist wie es @Trailbiker82  es in etwa beschreibt.


Du musst diese Sportprofil in der RIDE APP löschen. Dazu gehe bitte wie folgt vor. Verbinde deinen ROX 11.1 EVO mit der RIDE APP über Bluetooth.

Gehe bitte in Einstellungen der RIDE APP zu den Sportprofilen . Nun siehst du deine Sportprofile.

Bitte wische nun vom rechten Bildschirmrand über das zu löschende Sportprofil in der RIDE APP. Dort geht jetzt ein Pop-Up Feld auf mit einem „Löschen“ Button. Durch Tippen auf diesen Button kannst du das gewünschte Sportprofil wieder löschen. Nach erfolgreicher Synchronisation ist diese auch auf dem ROX 11.1 EVO gelöscht.



Liebe Grüße

Benjamin


----------



## MTBMoke (13. Januar 2022)

Herzlichen Dank @Trialbiker82  und @SIGMA-Support Benjamin 🙏🏻
Das war zu simpel, darauf bin ich nicht gekommen 😂


----------



## Fawlty (18. Januar 2022)

Guten Tag,
ich komme vom Sigma Rox 7, mit dem ich über Jahre sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe: stabile Software, intuitive Bedienung, ausdauernder Akku.
Nun bin ich zum 11.1 gewechselt, hauptsächlich aus dem Grund, dass ich mit ihm auch unterwegs neue Tracks direkt vom Handy zum Rox schicken kann - ohne den Umweg über den Computer.
Nach einigen ersten Fahrten bin ich auch mit dem 11.1 sehr gut klargekommen und zufrieden.

Zwei Dinge sind mir im Vergleich zum Rox 7 störend aufgefallen:
1. ich kann den ROX nicht mehr einfach so mitlaufen lassen, er protokolliert immer die Strecke - ob ich es will, oder nicht. Ein manueller Start wie beim Rox7 wäre segensreich.
2. ich kann eine so aufgenommen Aktivität nicht einfach am Fahrtende löschen: entweder Speichern oder Fortsetzen. Damit landen alle Aktivitäten früher oder später auf dem Handy bzw. in der Cloud und müssen manuell gelöscht werden. Ein "Aktivität löschen" auf dem Rox als dritte Option wäre gut.

Das sollte doch mit einer neuen Firmware möglich sein?
Oder ist es evtl. Absicht, alle gefahrenen Strecken zu protokollieren und die damit verbundenen Daten zu erheben?

Danke für eine kurze Antwort auf meine Vorschläge!


----------



## SIGMA-Support (18. Januar 2022)

Hallo @Fawlty ,

vielen lieben Dank für dein Feedback zum ROX 11.1 EVO.

Ich gebe deine Anregungen und Wünsche bezüglich des Manuellen Starts und der Option die Aktivität direkt auf dem ROX 11.1 EVO löschen zu können an unser Entwicklerteam weiter.

Liebe Grüße und einen guten Wochenstart wünscht der

Benjamin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fawlty (19. Januar 2022)

Evtl. habe ich noch ein Problem mit der komoot-Navigationsdarstellung gefunden: es werden auf dem Rox zwar die Abbiegehinweise entsprechend der Anzeige aus der komoot-App dargestellt, allerdings nicht Restzeit und Reststrecke. Diese Felder bleiben leer (s. Fotos). Für die Belegung wurden die Felder "Ankunftszeit" und "Distanz zum Ziel" verwendet (aus der Kategorie "Navigation).
Ich vermute, diese Felder gehören zur Track-Navigation und sind deshalb bei der komoot-Navigation leer?
Allerdings gibt es keine anderen Werte, welche für die komoot-Navigation in die Trainingsansicht "komoot" eingesetzt werden könnten.

Was weiterhin bei mir nicht funktioniert, ist die automatische Anpassung der Helligkeit: es wird in jeder Umgebung immer die manuell eingestellte verwendet (z.B. 7) - eine Option "Automatisch" gibt es weder auf dem Rox noch in der App.

Kann das jemand bestätigen oder hat evtl. eine Lösung? Vielen Dank!


----------



## SIGMA-Support (19. Januar 2022)

Hallo @Fawlty ,

Die genannten Werte sind technisch bedingt nur mit der Track Funktion des ROX möglich. Sobald du über Komoot navigierst, werden lediglich die Richtungsanweisungen als rotes Popup eingeblendet, da nur diese Meldung per Bluetooth von Komoot an die Ride App und somit an den ROX übermittelt wird. Hier muss klar differenziert werden: wird ein Track direkt auf dem ROX geladen, so wird dieser die Kalkulationen vornehmen. Wird aus der Komoot App heraus navigiert, so wird lediglich etwas durchgeschliffen. Technisch ist dies leider nicht anders zu lösen.


Bezüglich der automatischen Anpassung der Displayhelligkeit gilt zu beachten das je nach gewählter Helligkeitseinstellung du je nach Umgebungslicht keine Änderung feststellen wirst. 

Mehr dazu findest du auch unter 








						ROX 11.1 EVO - SIGMA SPORT
					

Egal ob du auf der Jagd nach Bestleistungen bist, dich auf deinem individuellen Niveau fit halten oder deine Touren mit Freunden und Familie teilen möchtest:



					rox.sigmasport.com
				




Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## Fawlty (19. Januar 2022)

@SIGMA-Support: danke für die schnellen Antworten - so hatte ich es vermutet. Das mit der Beleuchtung teste ich nochmal...


----------



## Fawlty (19. Januar 2022)

@SIGMA-Support: ist es korrekt, daß Aktivitäten (also gefahrene Strecken), die in der Ride-App gelöscht wurden (und damit in der App auch nicht mehr sichtbar sind) weiterhin auf dem Rox verbleiben?
Man kann sich die Daten der eigentlich gelöschten Strecken unter Speicher/Aktivitäten alle weiterhin anschauen.
Sollten die zugrundeliegenden .fit-Files (in /Activities/Activities_synced) nicht auch bei einem Löschen via Ride-App vom Rox entfernt werden?

Ansonsten läuft der Speicher immer weiter voll und man erkennt in der Ride-App nicht, warum eigentlich.
Firmware ist 1.56, RideApp für iOS ist auch die aktuellste Version.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (21. Januar 2022)

Hallo @Fawlty , 

Es ist korrekt das die FIT. Dateien weiterhin auf dem ROX 11.1 EVO in den Ordnern Activities/Activities_synced nach dem Löschen aus dem Aktivitäten Menü Punkt der RIDE APP vorhanden bleiben.


Wenn du jedoch den Speicher des ROX 11.1 EVO über den Menü Punkt Speicher und die Funktion Speicher zurücksetzen durchführst sind diese FIT. Dateien aus den Ordnern Activities/Activities_synced gelöscht.

Liebe Grüße und einen guten Start ins Wochenende euch allen.
Benjamin


----------



## Fawlty (21. Januar 2022)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17887079"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> "Es ist korrekt das die FIT. Dateien weiterhin auf dem ROX 11.1 EVO in den Ordnern Activities/Activities_synced nach dem Löschen aus dem Aktivitäten Menü Punkt der RIDE APP vorhanden bleiben.
> Wenn du jedoch den Speicher des ROX 11.1 EVO über den Menü Punkt Speicher und die Funktion Speicher zurücksetzen durchführst sind diese FIT. Dateien aus den Ordnern Activities/Activities_synced gelöscht."
> 
> Danke für die Antwort! Mit Verlaub: logisch ist das aber nicht. Warum sollen mglw. nicht erwünschte Aufzeichnungen (vielleicht unabsichtlich auf Speichern gedrückt) weiterhin den Rox voll"müllen"? Synchronisieren heisst für mich, daß auf beiden Seiten das gleiche vorzufinden ist. Wozu sollen in der Ride-App gelöschte Activities auf dem Rox bestehen bleiben?  Was ist der Anwendungsfall für so ein Verhalten?
> PS: wo findet sich der o.g. Menüpunkt "Speicher/Speicher zurücksetzen"? Ich finde nur "Einstellung/Gerät zurücksetzen". Im Menüpunkt "Speicher" gibt es kein "Speicher zurücksetzen".  Ich halte es weiterhin für einen Bug  - was ja bei einem neuen Gerät nicht schlimm ist. Und bei Sigma auch ggf. behoben wird. Deshalb hab ich ja schon seit Jahren Sigma-Geräte.. ;-)


----------



## Rolli2609 (21. Januar 2022)

_"...denn dann sind ALLE Einträge weg - nicht nur die ungewünschten..."_

ich hab ihn (noch) nicht, deshalb nur eine Vermutung:
das Gerät per USB am PC, dann im genannten Ordner die unerwünschten Aktivitäten manuell löschen...; könnte das vielleicht eine Lösung sein?
allerdings nat. relativ umständlich.

ich bin ganz deiner Meinung, man sollte bei jedem Beenden einer Tour gefragt werden: löschen oder speichern, so wie zB  beim Rox 11.0 und auch anderen. denk fast, das diese Auswahl bisher bei jedem Sigma Gerät gegeben war.
das sollte doch per SW Änderung möglich sein..!?

und auch das Ghost Race würde ich mir wünschen, dann würde ich unverzüglich bestellen!!
da wird man doch gleich viel schneller beim Alleine- Fahren!  
(kenne ich vom 23.16)

das man bei jeder Fahrt auf Start drücken muss, würde mich hingegen nicht stören, ganz im Gegenteil.
(wenn das sofortige löschen möglich wäre)


----------



## Fawlty (21. Januar 2022)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> ch hab ihn (noch) nicht, deshalb nur eine Vermutung:
> das Gerät per USB am PC, dann im genannten Ordner die unerwünschten Aktivitäten manuell löschen...; könnte das vielleicht eine Lösung sein?
> allerdings nat. relativ umständlich.


ja, das manuelle Löschen ist eine Möglichkeit. Allerdings ist es weder logisch, noch intuitiv, noch einfach, da die Dateinamen der .fit-Dateien z.B. so sind:
2022-01-14_14-22-43_646F8223-D927-003F-1F6D-D035B7BC001D_1011101057100_4.fit .

Da wird's schwierig, die richtige Datei zum Löschen zu finden.... 

Ich helfe gern, Unzulänglichkeiten zu finden und hoffe auch, daß das seitens Sigma geschätzt wird. Und außerdem macht es mir Spaß, mal auf der anderen Seite zu sein: normalerweise bin _ich_ berufsbedingt auf der Softwareseite und bekomme die Fehlermeldungen 

Zum Verhalten des Rox 11.1 als USB-Gerät (Stichwort: Auswerfen/ Ausschalten) hätte ich auch noch ein Problem zu melden, aber das ist mir momentan nicht wichtig. Wenn es von Interesse sein sollte, beschreibe ich es natürlich gern.


----------



## Rolli2609 (21. Januar 2022)

Fawlty schrieb:


> Wenn es von Interesse sein sollte, beschreibe ich es natürlich gern.


spann uns nicht auf die Folter, was ist es? 


Fawlty schrieb:


> noch einfach, da die Dateinamen der .fit-Dateien z.B. so sind:


hab ich auch gesagt. das ist umständlich. aber die Datei zu finden sollte nicht schwer sein, denn das Datum und Zeit steht ja dran. auch sieht man an der Größe der Datei (falls man sich nicht mehr erinnert) ob es diese oder jene ist, die man löschen möchte, weil es nur eine zB Probefahrt oder was auch immer war.

mich würde interessieren:

hat der 11.1 er auch die berechneten Leistungswerte, also ohne PM möglich? (vorausgesetzt TF und HF sind verbunden)
wie ist die Verarbeitung des Geräts? besonders meine ich die Tasten; Mikroschalter, Druckpunkt, "knackig"?



Fawlty schrieb:


> Ich helfe gern, Unzulänglichkeiten zu finden und hoffe auch, daß das seitens Sigma geschätzt wird.


naja, die können nicht auf jeden Wunsch ein gehen. vieles ist subjektiv, dem einen gefällt das, dem anderen nicht. aber natürlich hilft es, wenn tatsächlich eine Unzulänglichkeit vorliegt, und viele monieren das. 
das mit dem "weitergeben an die Entwicklung blabla.." ist so ein Standardsatz, der gerne geschrieben wird. irgendwo in irgend nem Fred,_ der kein halbes Jahr alt ist_, schlug ein User eine Verbesserung für den Rox 11.0 vor, da hieß es auch, "...geben wir an die Entwicklung weiter.." fand ich, sagen wir mal, ziemlich dreist. denn der Rox 11.0 ist schon längst ein "End of Life- Produkt."


----------



## Fawlty (21. Januar 2022)

@Rolli2609: @SIGMA-Support:
1. zum angedeuten USB-Verhalten: der Rox 11.1 lässt sich nicht korrekt von einem Mac trennen: nach dem Auswerfen wird er innnerhalb 3s wieder gemounted. kenne ich von keinem anderen USB-Gerät, dass es sich selbst wieder mountet. erlebt an MacMini M1, MacbookPro 13 intel. Bei beiden gleiches Verhalten.
Auch das Einstecken/ Mounten ist undefiniert: mal wird der Rox im eingeschalteten Zustand erkannt und gemounted, mal nicht.

2. manuelles Löschen sollte nicht der Plan sein. Zumal die Synchronisation via RideApp etwas ganz anderes suggeriert.

3. zur Messung der Leistungswerte kann ich nichts sagen, ermangels Sensoren und Interesse.

4. mich erstaunt die unglaublich solide Leistung des 11.1 - seine Messungen und Berechnungen sind wie bei meinem früheren Rox 7 absolut korrekt!
Desweiteren: die Zuverlässigkeit und Schnelligkeit, mit der sich der Rox via Bluetooth mit der RideApp verbindet, ist beeindruckend!
Woran es m.M. nach mangelt, hatte ich beschrieben.

Ich mache gern als Tester mit, 4000km/Jahr/MTB bieten da genügend Möglichkeiten. Wenn gewünscht.
Das Gerät ist für den Normalnutzer grossartig! Man kann es aber immer noch verbessern!

5. @Rolli2609: Verarbeitung des Geräts ist gut, entspricht dem Rox7/11.  Die Einschalttaste oben rechts brauch mind. 5s bis zum Einschalten. Meiner Meinung nach unnötig lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.R. (23. Januar 2022)

Die Leistungsdaten kann er nur m.E. nur anzeigen, wenn ein Leistungsmesser verbaut ist. Er berechnet diese nicht anhand von Herzfrequenz und Trittfrequenz, wie beispielsweise der alte Rox 9.0. Die Haptik ist gut. Die Tasten sind auch mit langen Winterhandschuhen gut zu bedienen. Die Verbindung zu den Sensoren ist stabil, es gibt nur wenige Unterbrechungen während einer Tour und diese sind wirklich nur wenige Sekunden lang. Alles in allem m.E. ein gutes Gerät, das aber derzeit im Hinblick auf einzelne Funktionen noch nicht ganz fehlerfrei funktioniert, dies wird aber demnächst wohl durch ein Software Update behoben.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (24. Januar 2022)

schubduese schrieb:


> Hallo Benjamin,
> 
> 
> ich nehme an, der Sensor ist nur per ANT+ gekoppelt, denn ...
> ...



Hallo @schubduese , 

Folgende Daten / Infos von dir benötigen wir :

1. Bitte zeichne eine Aktivität mit dem Brustgurt einmal auf und sende uns die FIT. Datei bitte direkt vom ROX 11.1 EVO. Nur in dieser können Sich unsere Entwickler die genauen Parameter ansehen.  

2. Bitte nenne uns nochmals die genaue Bezeichnung des Gurts. Es gibt von Ciclo  2 Stück welche verschieden sind. Den Link den du uns geschickt hast ist ein anderer Brustgurt als der Ciclo BlueEye III. 

Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## DonCalvo (25. Januar 2022)

Grüß Gott miteinander,

bin auch seit Anfang Dezember Besitzer eines ROX 11.1EVO, nachdem sich mein geliebter ROX 10 mehr oder minder in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst hat.

So begab es sich, daß ich mich am vergangenen Sonntag etwas übereilt meinen Kumpels zur Sonntagsrunde anschliessen wollte, eilte in den Keller um Fahrad fertig zu machen, Schuhe, Winter-Überschuhe etc und da fiel mir ein, ich hatte ja noch das Snowboardprofil eingestellt.
Also flugs den Sigma angeschaltet ( Taste reagiert manchmal nicht wirklich gut .. wie bereits von Vorrednern auch erwähnt ), im Menue das Profil gewechselt und dann hab ich irgendwann aus dem Augenwinkel gesehen, daß der ROX gemeckert hat, er hätte wohl kein GPS gefunden ... kein Wunder, im Keller ;-)

Na ja, wird er dann draussen finden, raus vor die Tür, Sensoren wie Brustgurt, Trittfrequenz und Geschwindigkeit hat er auch direkt geunden, Start gedrückt  und los ging's ... wollte ja pünktlich zum Treffounkt erscheinen.

Nach knapp 60 km wieder zuhause angekommen, gestoppt, gespeichert und nachdem ich mich wieder aklimitatisiert hatte, wollte ich die Daten via Ride App synchronisieren und wie üblich auf Strava einstellen,
so wie ich das bislang beim 11.1er immer gemacht hatte.

Die Enttäuschung war groß, als ich festellen musste, daß zwar die ganzen Werte wie Streckenlänge, Dauer, Tritt- und Herzfrequenz vorhanden waren, aber leider keine Strecke, sprich GPS Daten vorhanden waren.

Der ROX 11.1 muss wohl im Gegensatz zum alten 10er, bei nicht erfolgtem GPS Fix, die Suche einstellen. Nur so kann ich mir das erklären.

Beim alten 10er konnte man auch über ein Symbol erkennen, dass ein Fix vorhanden, oder nicht vorhanden war und wie bereits erwähnt, hat dieser dann irgendwann wenn der Blick zum Himmel frei war, den Fix hergestellt.

@SIGMA-Support: gibt es da ggf. eine Möglichkeit in dem Falle, die GPS Suche erneut zu starten, ohne daß man den ROX 11.1 restarten muss?

Ach ja, zum Thema GPS Fix auch noch, es dauert doch manchmal recht lange, bis der Fix zustande kommt, selbst auf'm Berg oben, bei strahlend blauem Himmel, ohne Bebauung etc etc. hab ich 'ne Minute und 15 Sek gestoppt :-(
Ist da schon ein Update in Sicht??

Danke und viele Grüße
Don


----------



## Hans1959 (25. Januar 2022)

DonCalvo schrieb:


> Grüß Gott miteinander,
> 
> bin auch seit Anfang Dezember Besitzer eines ROX 11.1EVO, nachdem sich mein geliebter ROX 10 mehr oder minder in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst hat.
> 
> ...


Hallo Ron,
Ist mir so ähnlich passiert,man sieht nicht wirklich was der Rox 11.1 da macht,war beim alten besser du könntest vielleicht ein Datenfeld mit GPS Genauigkeit belegen


----------



## Rolli2609 (25. Januar 2022)

Hans1959 schrieb:


> ein Datenfeld mit GPS Genauigkeit belegen


ja, genau.

was man ausserdem mal probieren könnte, Thema GPS Empfang verbessern:

in der App stehen kurze Beschreibungen zu den Einstellungen; u.a. steht beim Energiesparmodus, das- wenn aktiviert- nur einer der 3 (vom 11.1 empfangbaren) Satellitensysteme genutzt wird.

also Energiesparen mal auf "Aus", (falls der Zustand "An" oder "Auto" ist) und  gucken, obs vielleicht besser wird....


----------



## Fawlty (25. Januar 2022)

Hans1959 schrieb:


> du könntest vielleicht ein Datenfeld mit GPS Genauigkeit belegen


.. .welche beim 11.1 besser ist als beim Rox 7: da war es meistens zweistellig, beim 11.1 immer zwischen 5 und 7, auch im Wald. Wobei man nicht weiss, ob das Datenfeld "GPS-Genauigkeit" auch GLONASS und Galileo (läuft das überhaupt schon offiziell?) berücksichtigt.


----------



## Rolli2609 (25. Januar 2022)

ob dieser Wert immer stimmt...man weiß es nicht. beim Rox 11.0 hab ich nie einen Wert kleiner 7 m beobachtet. wenn ich aber meine Fahrt auf der Karte betrachte, bin ich immer auf der Straße. beim ranzoomen sieht man sogar jeden Schlenker


----------



## travelgerd (25. Januar 2022)

@SIGMA-Support: Kann der Halter "Over Clamp Butler GPS" nur links vom Vorbau montiert werden? Oder ist auch eine rechtsseitige gedrehte Montage möglich? Also Clamp Butler um 180° gedreht.


----------



## Fawlty (25. Januar 2022)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> ja, genau.
> 
> was man ausserdem mal probieren könnte, Thema GPS Empfang verbessern:
> 
> ...


... dann läuft es nur über GPS. Energiesparmodus ist aber defaultmäßig ausgeschalten - sprich: man muss die Einschränkung auf GPS-only bewusst einschalten. So zumindest die Doku.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (26. Januar 2022)

travelgerd schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support: Kann der Halter "Over Clamp Butler GPS" nur links vom Vorbau montiert werden? Oder ist auch eine rechtsseitige gedrehte Montage möglich? Also Clamp Butler um 180° gedreht.



Hallo @travelgerd ,
vielen Dank für deine Anfrage.

Der Overclamp ist nur zur Montage am Lenker linksseitig von uns vorgesehen. Kann jedoch auch rechtseitig am Lenker montiert werden

Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## TMarx (27. Januar 2022)

Hallo, 
meine Touren, die ich mit dem ROX 12 fahre, werden oft nicht mit der Ride App synchronisiert, obwohl sie in der cloud stehen. Wenn ich dann die Ride App deinstalliere und neu mit der Cloud synchronisiere sind alle Touren auch vom ROX 12 da. Bei fast 3000 Touren ist das schon sehr lästig und dauert. 
Weiß jemand Abhilfe?


----------



## MTBMoke (29. Januar 2022)

@SIGMA-Support
Hallo Benjamim,

ich habe auch noch ein kleines Problem mit meinem 11.1 EVO, wobei ich alles in allem aber damit sehr zufrieden bin:

- wenn ich irgendwo am Berg im Wald auf einem Anstieg mit vielen engen Spitzkehren den GPS Empfang verliere (was natürlich vorkommen kann) hängt sich der ROX irgendwann komplett auf wenn dieser „Funkloch - Zustand“ zu lange anhält. Die einzige Möglichkeit bestand in dieser Situation bisher darin, dass Geät auszuschalten und neu zu starten. Das ist nicht optimal, aber weiter auch nicht so schlimm. Was mich stört ist, dass ich dann plötzlich von einer einzigen Tour drei verschiedene Trainingsdatensätze habe.

Daher meine Frage: lassen sich mehrere Trainings zusammenfügen, damit diese als eine Einheit ausgewertet werden können?

Danke im Voraus fürs feedback und beste Grüsse,
Moke 🚴🏻‍♂️


Edit:

- noch etwas ist mir aufgefallen: die zurückgelegte Strecke wird meiner Meinung nach zu hoch angegeben. Beispiel: gemäss Komoot 23.5Km, gemäss der Aufzeichnung vom Rox 29.23. Real würde ich die Streckenlänge mit ein, zwei mal verfahren mit etwa 25Km einschätzen (Die Höhenmeter werden auch etwas höher angegeben, hier ist die Abweichung zwischen Kommot und Rox aber nicht so gross)

Daher die Frage: wie misst das Gerät die Distanz? Per GPS oder über den Geschwindigkeitssensor und den Radumfang?
Und kann ich etwas machen um den Wert z.B. anhand einer Referenzstrecke wo ich die Länge genau kenne anzupassen?


----------



## SIGMA-Support (31. Januar 2022)

MTBMoke schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support
> Hallo Benjamim,
> 
> ich habe auch noch ein kleines Problem mit meinem 11.1 EVO, wobei ich alles in allem aber damit sehr zufrieden bin:
> ...



Hallo @MTBMoke , 

vielen Dank für dein Beitrag.


Leider kannst du einzelne Aufzeichnungen nicht zu einer Aufzeichnung zusammenfügen.

Sobald eine Speed Sensor mit dem ROX 11.1 EVO verbunden ist, werden die Daten von diesem übermittelt. Bitte prüfe einmal, ob du den richtigen Radumfang im ROX 11.1 EVO hinterlegt hast. Das könnte zu Abweichungen führen. Ein Nachträgliches korrigieren der Streckendistanz ist nicht möglich.

Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## MTBMoke (31. Januar 2022)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17905232"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @MTBMoke ,
> 
> vielen Dank für dein Beitrag.
> 
> ...


Hallo Benjamin,

Das ist aber schade. Müsste doch im Datacenter keine grosse Sache sein die Trainings zu verbinden. Vielleicht kannst du dies ja als Input weitergeben?

Beim Radumfang hatte ich die 29‘ Variante eingestellt, was auch stimmt. Habe nun den Wert auf den gemessenen Umfang von 2366mm angepasst. Rein rechnerisch passt das dann aber immer noch nicht ganz… werde da noch etwas herum experimentieren…

So oder so aber Danke für Deine schnelle Rückmeldung und beste Grüsse 
Moke


----------



## Rolli2609 (31. Januar 2022)

_SIGMA SUPPORT:_
_kannst du mit mal bitte eine Beispielbild bezüglich deines Wunsches nach Wertebeschreibung teilen. _

zugegebenermaßen, es gibt schlimmeres. (vor allen Dingen, wenn man nicht ständig alles neu macht, hat mans ja irgendwann auch gelernt, möglicherweise sogar ich)
aber in der Praxis geb ich ihm Recht. da überlegt man, hm, was hab ich da jetzt?

ein paar Beispiele, was mir spontan einfällt: (und wa sehr leicht zu verbessern wäre):
Uhrzeit: steht gar nix
Trainingszeit: stehr gar nix (verwirrend)
Höhenmeter und Abweichung GPS: steht das gleiche, NUR "M" (hier vielleicht ein Pfeil bei den Hm auf/ab wäre sinnvoll)
Kompass: steht gar nix (fährst du grad nach Osten, denkst du: wieso steht da jetzt Null??)
SPI: steht gar nix  (schon klar was die Abkürzung bedeutet, aber wie soll ich das werten? (nur so nebenbei))

beim Rox 11.0 stand/ steht alles da. wieso hat man bewährtes nicht wieder so gemacht?
auch die Abfrage löschen/ speichern bei Ende einer Aufzeichnung hatte der 11.0, war gut so!
die berechnete Leistung fehlt. vermiss ich ein bißchen.

alles in allem, jammern auf hohem Niveau. es ist auch einiges dazu gekommen, was ich jetzt ganz nett und sinnvoll finde. auch die gute Batterielaufzeit des 11.0 wurd ein klein wenig noch verbessert.
ein dickes Lob für den Evo von mir bis jetzt! 

wenn jetzt noch die Ghost Race Funktion dazu käme (wie sie der BC23.16 hat) wär das ein Traum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fawlty (1. Februar 2022)

@MTBMoke: bzgl. des Zusammenfügens von Aufzeichnungen: diese sind ja auch nur GPX-Dateien.  Und dafür gibts GPX-Editoren (einfach mal googeln: GPX Editor) Diese können dann mehrere Aufzeichnungen zusammenfügen zu einer Tour. Das sollte prinzipiell auch innerhalb des SigmaDataCenter möglich sein (das Beschneiden von Aufzeichnungen geht im DataCenter ja auch....)

Ist natürlich kein schöner Umweg: erst aus der SigmaDataCenter-App exportieren, im GPX-Editor zusammenfügen und dann wieder importierten...


----------



## Rolli2609 (1. Februar 2022)

aber es sind ja erstmal fit (beim 11.1 er, vorher/ bei allen anderen Sigmas slf) Dateien, GPX wirds erst, wenn du die Fahrt als Track speicherst. behaupten würde ich nichts, aber ja, denk auch, so _ohne weiteres_ gehts nicht. 

was anderes, hab ich aber vor ein paar Tagen schon geschrieben: 
um dem Problem grundsätzlich aus dem Weg zu gehen: vielleicht ist Energiesparen aktiviert. da werden dann nicht alle Satellitensysteme genutzt; also das mal deaktivieren, falls nicht schon passiert. damit erst keine GPS Aussetzer entstehen.

ich hatte mit dieser Einstellung bisher keine GPS "Funklöcher"


----------



## Fawlty (1. Februar 2022)

"aber es sind ja erstmal fit (beim 11.1 er, vorher/ bei allen anderen Sigmas slf) Dateien,"

Das stimmt, auf dem ROX sind es .fit-Dateien. Beim Export aus SigmaDataCenter kann man dann aber das Exportformat auswählen und erhält so z.B. eine .gpx. 
Ich stimme zu: bequem ist das nicht. Ich habe es selbst schon so gemacht, um mehrere Teilstrecken (entstanden durch Unwissenheit) zusammenzufügen.


----------



## Rolli2609 (1. Februar 2022)

Fawlty schrieb:


> Exportformat auswählen und erhält so z.B. eine .gpx.


das ist schon klar. man kann ja zB eine "Sigma Fahrt" oder eine selbst im SDC zusammengeklickte Tour auf das Gerät des Herstellers xyz kopieren. als gpx, kml, kmz....oder was da alles auswählbar ist.
ich dachte, das dann halt die exp. gpx im Vergleich zur fit dann keine Fahrdaten mehr enthält...


----------



## Fawlty (1. Februar 2022)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> das dann halt die exp. gpx im Vergleich zur fit dann keine Fahrdaten mehr enthält


Ja, da hast Du natürlich Recht. Es wird nur der eigentliche Track zusammengefügt 
(alles, was in den xml-Tags <trk> .. </trk> geklammert ist). 
Fahrdaten sind da natürlich nicht mehr enthalten.


----------



## MTBMoke (1. Februar 2022)

Fawlty schrieb:


> Ja, da hast Du natürlich Recht. Es wird nur der eigentliche Track zusammengefügt
> (alles, was in den xml-Tags <trk> .. </trk> geklammert ist).
> Fahrdaten sind da natürlich nicht mehr enthalten.


Dann ist es für mein Problem keine Lösung. Die Route ansich kann ich in Komoot gut nachvollziehen und nachträglich anpassen wenn ich das möchte. Was mich mehr stört ist, wenn es von einer Tour drei, vier verschiedene Datensätze zu HF, HM und Trittfrequenz hat. Ist jetzt aber auch nicht sooo schlimm, ich werte die Daten nicht wirklich aus. Ist für mich mehr interessant um eine grobe Einschätzung Vorzunehmen. Aber Danke so oder so 🙏🏻


----------



## MTBMoke (1. Februar 2022)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> aber es sind ja erstmal fit (beim 11.1 er, vorher/ bei allen anderen Sigmas slf) Dateien, GPX wirds erst, wenn du die Fahrt als Track speicherst. behaupten würde ich nichts, aber ja, denk auch, so _ohne weiteres_ gehts nicht.
> 
> was anderes, hab ich aber vor ein paar Tagen schon geschrieben:
> um dem Problem grundsätzlich aus dem Weg zu gehen: vielleicht ist Energiesparen aktiviert. da werden dann nicht alle Satellitensysteme genutzt; also das mal deaktivieren, falls nicht schon passiert. damit erst keine GPS Aussetzer entstehen.
> ...


Danke für den Tip 🙏🏻
Die Einstellung war auf „automatisch“… habe das Energiespaaren jetzt einmal generell ausgeschalten. Wenn ich am Wochenende bisher so um die 10 Stunden auf dem bike war (mit Navifunktion), war der Akkustand danach immer noch bei 60%. Die Haltbarkeit des Akkus scheint mir da aktuell kein limitierender Faktor zu sein.
Die „Funklöcher“ hatte ich aber schon immer im steilen Berghang mit viel Wald… bin gespannt ob es so eine Verbesserung bringt!


----------



## Marcel_McFly (2. Februar 2022)

Hi, nochmal eine Frage zur Komoot Navigation: Wenn ich die Strecke von Komoot in den Rox importiere stehen mir track navigation und turn by turn zur Verfügung, wenn ich es über die Kopplung laufen lasse nur turn by turn richtig? Vielen Dank


----------



## Fawlty (2. Februar 2022)

Marcel_McFly schrieb:


> Hi, nochmal eine Frage zur Komoot Navigation: Wenn ich die Strecke von Komoot in den Rox importiere stehen mir track navigation und turn by turn zur Verfügung, wenn ich es über die Kopplung laufen lasse nur turn by turn richtig? Vielen Dank


Fast korrekt - entweder Track über den Rox oder TbT über die Handykopplung. Wobei die Tracknavigation absolut exakt ist hinsichtlich aktueller Position. Bei TbT über Komoot hängt es (zumindest bei mir) immer hinterher, mal 20m, mal 50m.
Evtl. liegt das am GPS des Handys (iPhone8 bzw. 12) oder auch daran, daß der Rox 3 Systeme zur Positionsfindung nutzt.


----------



## Toaster75 (2. Februar 2022)

MTBMoke schrieb:


> Daher meine Frage: lassen sich mehrere Trainings zusammenfügen, damit diese als eine Einheit ausgewertet werden können?


@MTBMoke 
Gibt eine einfache Lösung für .fit files. Das "Schweizer Taschenmesser" dazu findest Du auf https://www.fitfiletools.com

Dort der ".fit file combiner" Klappt super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolli2609 (2. Februar 2022)

Hi,
in irgendeinem Erfahrungsbericht über den 11.1 hab ich gelesen, man könne den Massstab in den Grafiken des Geschwindigkeits- und Höhenverlaufs einstellen; hab aber nichts gefunden....

Weiß vielleicht jemand mehr?
Danke!

hab grad gesehen, es gibt ein Firmware Update für den EVO


----------



## Rolli2609 (3. Februar 2022)

MTBMoke schrieb:


> Die Einstellung war auf „automatisch“


es ist etwas, was man versuchen kann (bei der Einstellung "Automatik" ist nicht definiert, wie das Gerät das mit den Satelliten handelt)

aber grundsätzlich sollte es doch nicht sein, das das Gerät nicht mehr reagiert bei fehlendem GPS, so das man sogar ausschalten muss!!

falls es dann  wenigstens noch auf die Menutaste reagiert, so könnte man mal versuchsweise das GPS temporär abschalten, (und dann mal gucken, ob es dann wieder reagiert) so das dir dann wenigstens das zwangsläufige splitten der Aktivität erspart bleibt


----------



## MTBMoke (4. Februar 2022)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> es ist etwas, was man versuchen kann (bei der Einstellung "Automatik" ist nicht definiert, wie das Gerät das mit den Satelliten handelt)
> 
> aber grundsätzlich sollte es doch nicht sein, das das Gerät nicht mehr reagiert bei fehlendem GPS, so das man sogar ausschalten muss!!
> 
> falls es dann  wenigstens noch auf die Menutaste reagiert, so könnte man mal versuchsweise das GPS temporär abschalten, (und dann mal gucken, ob es dann wieder reagiert) so das dir dann wenigstens das zwangsläufige splitten der Aktivität erspart bleibt


Ganz befriedigend ist das sicherlich nicht! Irgendwie scheint das Gerät nach einer gewissen Zeitspanne im Funkloch die Suche aufzugeben… das Gerät lässt sich ansonsten schon noch bedienen. Sollte es ohne das ausschalten der Automatikfunktion so nicht funktionieren werde ich deine Idee einmal ausprobieren!


----------



## T.R. (5. Februar 2022)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Frage: Welchen Wert zeigt eigentlich im Displayfeld des Gerätes die durchschnittliche Steigrate bergauf an? Ist das die Durchschittsgeschwindigkeit bergauf? Oder sind das durchschnittlichen Höhenmeter / Stunde? Aus meiner Sicht ist es letzteres, denn die aktuelle Steigrate wird ja auch mit z.B. 540 m/h in 60m Schritten angegeben, wenn man bergauf fährt . Mein Gerät zeigt bei der durchschnittlichen Steigrate z.B. 8 m/h an, was wiederum für die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit sprechen könnte, eigentlich müssten es dann aber km/h sein. Bei der durschnittlichen Steigrate / Runde zeigt es hingegen z.B. 600 m/h. Ich habe diesbezüglich schon Sigma kontaktiert, aber bisher keine befriedigende Antwort erhalten, bzw. konnten die mein Problem nicht wirklich nachvollziehen und wussten nicht, was ich mit durschnittlicher Steigrate meinte, obwohl ich dies erklärt habe. Das aktuelle Softwareupdate hat zwar Fehler behoben, u.a diesen aber leider nicht.
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Fawlty (5. Februar 2022)

Vorschlag, auch ans mitlesendes Sigma-Team: könnte man nicht mal eine Rubrik für reproduzierbare (vermutete) Fehler öffnen? Könnte ja auch durch Sigma redigiert/ aussortiert werden. 
Jetzt, bei Neustart eines Produkts wie dem 11.1 wäre das doch angebracht - und keiner fände was dabei.

Mein bisher festgestellten Fehler:

die nicht korrekt funktionierende Synchronisation von Activitities zwischen Ride.app und 11.1 (in. der App gelöschte bleiben auf dem Rox liegen);
im SigmaDataCenter kann man seit OSX Monterey kein "e" mehr eingeben (es geht der Sonderzeichenauswahl-Dialog auf - Fehler wurde bereits bestätigt);
Aktivitäten, die in der Ride.app hinsichtlich ihrer Sportart kategorisiert wurden (z.B. als HIK) erscheinen im SigmaDataCenter wieder als die erste im Profil gewählte Sportart (bei mir als MTB).


----------



## T.R. (5. Februar 2022)

Von mir festgestellte Fehler wurden durch das Update behoben. Lediglich die Werte für die durchschnittliche und die maximale Steigrate stimmen immer noch nicht. In der Rundenfunktion funktioniert die Berechnung der durchschnittliche Steigrate hingegen. Zudem reagieren die Magnetless Sensoren sehr empfindlich auf Erschütterungen und ruckartige Lenkbewegungen, dann springt die Geschwindigkeitsanzeige. Für mich kein Problem, wenn die Fehler in naher Zukunft abgestellt werden, ich hatte gehofft, sie wären bereits durch das Update behoben worden, was nicht der Fall ist. Mal schauen, was Sigma sagt.....
PS: Das Löschen von Activities in der App auf dem Gerät funktioniert bei mir auch nicht, aber das stört mich nicht besonders, die fehlerhafte Berechnung der durchschnittliche Steigrate hingegen schon!


----------



## T.R. (6. Februar 2022)

Mein Fazit von heute: Absolut Wasserdicht und auch bei strömenden Regen gut zu bedienen.
Festgestellte Mängel: durchschnittliche Steigrate bergauf und maximale Steigrate bergauf. Durchschnittliche Steigrate bergab und maximale Steigrate bergab werden korrekt berechnet. Alle andern Funktionen sind einwandfrei, o.k. einen Leistungsmesser habe ich nicht.
Bitte diese beiden Fehler noch beheben,dann bin ich wirklich sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät.
Danke....


----------



## Rolli2609 (6. Februar 2022)

T.R. schrieb:


> Zudem reagieren die Magnetless Sensoren sehr empfindlich auf Erschütterungen und ruckartige Lenkbewegungen, dann springt die Geschwindigkeitsanzeige.


das liegt glaube ich eher nicht am Gerät. du kannst es beheben mit nem anderen Sensor; der MIT einem Magneten arbeitet. 

habe es auch mal magnetlos probiert. ging retour. hatte Sprünge von +- 3 km/h bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit.
und das auf glattem Untergrund, ohne Lenken und ohne Hochspannungsleitungen. 
hab mir dann den geholt, perfekt:


			https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00G8QJ7BI/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## T.R. (6. Februar 2022)

Das stimmt, auch ich habe dies Problem mit einem Sigma Ant Plus Sender mit Speichenmagnet behoben, hat baer noch einmal ca. 40 Euro gekostet. Trotzdem würde mich interessieren, ob diese Geschwindigkeitssprünge generell bei Magnetless Sensoren vorhanden sind, so wure es mir erklärt, oder nicht. So wirklichen Sinn machen diese dann ja nicht, da sie ja eigentlich für eine konstante Geschwindigkeitsanzeige sorgen sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolli2609 (6. Februar 2022)

diese magnetless Dinger sind nicht so genau und zuverlässig, wie die mit Magneten, ist einfach so. 
ein Sensor mit Magnet liefert genau jede Umdrehung 1x einen unmissverständlichen Impuls, Punkt.
daraus resultiert eine genaue Messung, die unabhängig von diversen Störeinflüssen funktioniert.
(der Abrollumfang sollte manuell eingegeben werden und so in etwa passen; +-15 mm. das kann man ja überall nach lesen, was ein zu geben ist)

ob so ein Bonbon um die Nabe geschnallt besser aussieht wie der Sender an der Gabel, ist wiederum Geschmackssache.


----------



## Marcel_McFly (7. Februar 2022)

Hat ein Trittfrequenzsensor eigentlich Einfluss auf weitere Berechnungen als die Trittfrequenz? zB genauere Leistungsberechnung oder sowas?


----------



## Rolli2609 (7. Februar 2022)

Marcel_McFly schrieb:


> Hat ein Trittfrequenzsensor eigentlich Einfluss auf weitere Berechnungen als die Trittfrequenz? zB genauere Leistungsberechnung oder sowas?


der 11.1 Evo zeigt keine berechnete Leistung an, sondern die Leistung nur in Verbindung mit "richtigem" Leistungsmesser. und in einem richtigen Leistungsmesser wird sowieso die Kurbeldrehzahl erfasst.

ein paar Modelle, u.a. der Rox 11.0 zeigten eine berechnete Leistung an. aus Geschwindigkeit, Steigung, Kurbeldrehzahl und Gewichts- u- Körperdaten errechnet. dazu war lediglich ein TF Sensor nötig. 

weitere Daten beim 11.1 dann eher nicht, halt alles was mit TF zu tun hat. 
vielleicht hat er noch Einfluss auf den errechneten Kalorienverbrauch, aber das weiß ich nicht genau.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (9. Februar 2022)

Hallo Sigma Team
Ich bin leicht irritiert.
Ich hab heute eine Tour gemacht die ich mit Komoot vorher geplant hatte.
Laut Komoot sollten es ca 48km und 970hm werden.
Nach der Tour heute nur den Sigma laufen gelassen kam ich auf 37km und 1070hm.
Nachdem hochladen bei Komoot hab ich die nochmal 1:1 zum navigieren gestartet und es zeigte mir die 48km und 970hm an.
100hm hin oder her aber 10km Differenz?
Das betrachten der Kilometeranzeige während der Fahrt kam mir auch spanisch vor. Da tat sich oft garnichts 10m waren eher 100m.
Was kann das sein bzw wie kann ich das korrigieren?
Gruß Marcus


----------



## travelgerd (9. Februar 2022)

Einen "besseren" ANT+ Sensor anbringen. Die sollen genauer als die neuen magnetlosen an der Nabe sein.


----------



## Rolli2609 (9. Februar 2022)

@travelgerd hat Recht. Geschwindigkeitssensoren mit Speichenmagnet sind alternativlos. 
Zuverlässig. 
Genau.
Immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans1959 (9. Februar 2022)

In


Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Hallo Sigma Team
> Ich bin leicht irritiert.
> Ich hab heute eine Tour gemacht die ich mit Komoot vorher geplant hatte.
> Laut Komoot sollten es ca 48km und 970hm werden.
> ...


Ich benutze beide Arten,die alten Sigma Ant+ Sensoren und die neuen und da tut sich gar nichts was die Genauigkeit betrifft und schon gar keine 10 km


----------



## travelgerd (9. Februar 2022)

Hans1959 schrieb:


> In
> 
> Ich benutze beide Arten,die alten Sigma Ant+ Sensoren und die neuen und da tut sich gar nichts was die Genauigkeit betrifft und schon gar keine 10 km


Weiter oben hier wird von einer anderen, schlechteren Erfahrung mit magnetless Sensor berichtet. Zumindest von Springen der Anzeige bei  Konstantgeschwindigkeit. KA.
Ich fahre bisher nur die altbekannten mit Magnet an der Speiche.

11Km Abweichung auf die Strecke ist extrem viel. Ich würde mal eine genau bekannte Strecke abfahren und gucken ob der Sigma wirklich soviel Abweichung zeigt. Rechnet Komoot überhaupt richtig??


----------



## Trialbiker82 (9. Februar 2022)

Also aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen das Komoot bei den Kilometern recht genau liegt.
1km hin oder her ist mir Wurscht aber 10km ist schon fett. Ein Kumpel hat ein Garmin und das war immer identisch mit meiner Komoot Aufzeichnung.

Ein Gedanke der bei mir aufkam. Die heutige Runde fuhr ich mit dem EMTB. Wenn der Sigma mit dem Ebike verbunden ist, nimmt er sich die Daten vom Speedsensor vom Motor?
Könnte man das löschen?


----------



## Toaster75 (9. Februar 2022)

Wenn Sensor genutzt wird, egal ob mit oder ohne Magnet, sollte man zuerst den eingestellten Umfang im Sportprofil checken. Wird gerne vergessen ;-)


----------



## travelgerd (9. Februar 2022)

Der Radumfang sollte schon exakt stimmen


----------



## Trialbiker82 (9. Februar 2022)

Der sollte passen


----------



## SIGMA-Support (10. Februar 2022)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Hallo Sigma Team
> Ich bin leicht irritiert.
> Ich hab heute eine Tour gemacht die ich mit Komoot vorher geplant hatte.
> Laut Komoot sollten es ca 48km und 970hm werden.
> ...





Hallo @Trailbiker82 ,
vielen Dank für deinen Post.

Bitte erzähl mir mal mehr über die Verbindung zu deinem E-MTB.

Hast du zu diesem E-MTB eine Verbindung mit dem ROX 11.1 EVO aufgebaut ?
Welche Übertragungsprotokoll nutzt du BLE / ANT+ für diese Verbindung ?
Welche der von uns unterstützen E-Bike Systeme hast du an deinem E-MTB verbaut ?
Anbei der Link zu unserer Compatibility Übersicht( https://rox.sigmasport.com/de/e-bike-compatibility/ ) der von uns unterstützen E-Bike Systeme.

Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## DonCalvo (10. Februar 2022)

Hallo Sigma Team, hallo community ;-)

war gestern mal wieder draussen unterwegs und hatte mir im Vorfeld 'ne Strecke als Track auf den Rox 11.1 geladen welche ich nachfahren wollte.
Verlief auch anfangs recht gut, nur irgendwann stand neben dem kleinen Maßstabsbalken " 1km " und dann sogar 3 km und ... 5 km.
Dass da dann nicht mehr zu erkennen war, muss ich jetzt links, rechts oder geradeaus ...

Beim alten Rox 10 konnte man das anhand der 2 kleinen Tasten unten skalieren.
Gibt's sowas auch beim 11.1 oder anhand welcher Kriterien wird hier der Maßstab in der Trackgrafik angezeigt?

danke schon mal
Don


----------



## Trialbiker82 (10. Februar 2022)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17925473"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @Trailbiker82 ,
> vielen Dank für deinen Post.
> 
> Bitte erzähl mir mal mehr über die Verbindung zu deinem E-MTB.
> ...


Hey Sigma Team!
Ich hab ein 22er Giant, was wohl mit Ant+ koppelt. 
Kopplung geht problemlos. Höhe, Km/h wie auch Restreichweite usw funktionieren einwandfrei.
Nur die Kilometer waren eigenartig.
So ein bissel kann ich 10m abschätzen und das haute hinten wie vorn nicht hin.
Im Ebike Profil hab ich auch Laufrad von 700c auf 27,5" geändert gehabt. Dachte aber immer das die Kilometermessung via GPS funktioniert.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (10. Februar 2022)

DonCalvo schrieb:


> Hallo Sigma Team, hallo community ;-)
> 
> war gestern mal wieder draussen unterwegs und hatte mir im Vorfeld 'ne Strecke als Track auf den Rox 11.1 geladen welche ich nachfahren wollte.
> Verlief auch anfangs recht gut, nur irgendwann stand neben dem kleinen Maßstabsbalken " 1km " und dann sogar 3 km und ... 5 km.
> ...


Japp das find ich auch nicht gut.
Zu erkennen ist dann kaum was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fawlty (10. Februar 2022)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Japp das find ich auch nicht gut.
> Zu erkennen ist dann kaum was.


…passiert das nicht nur, wenn man sich vom vorgesehenen Track entfernt hat (blaue/ schwarze Tapsen)? Die Veränderung des Maßstabs erfolgt dann mglw. aus dem Grund, um beide (geplanten und gefahrene Strecke) aufs Display zu bekommen? 
War jetzt erst 3x mit dem 11.1 fahren, aber ich glaube, das so beobachtet zu haben…
Manuelle Verstellung wie früher wäre natürlich nützlich…


----------



## DonCalvo (10. Februar 2022)

Fawlty schrieb:


> …passiert das nicht nur, wenn man sich vom vorgesehenen Track entfernt hat (blaue/ schwarze Tapsen)? Die Veränderung des Maßstabs erfolgt dann mglw. aus dem Grund, um beide (geplanten und gefahrene Strecke) aufs Display zu bekommen?
> War jetzt erst 3x mit dem 11.1 fahren, aber ich glaube, das so beobachtet zu haben…
> Manuelle Verstellung wie früher wäre natürlich nützlich…


hmmmpf .... ich glaube nicht, daß ich mich mal mehr als 50 Meter vom track entfernt hatte. Dort wo das Foto entstand, war ich definitv auf dem Track. Hatte es auf'm Handy in der Ride App nachgesehen.


----------



## xrated (11. Februar 2022)

Hat der 11.1 einen deutlichen Mehrnutzen in der Navigation gegen Rox 2/4 ? Die günstigeren können ja nur die Richtung anzeigen aber beim 11er ist das ja auch keine richtige Kartendarstellung.
Kann man Rox 2/4 im Gelände mehr oder weniger vergessen oder ist das brauchbar?
In einem Test wurde geschrieben das diese Abbiegehinweise erfahrungsgemäß nicht zu empfehlen wären z.B. wenn es Kreuzungen mit mehreren Abbiegungen gibt oder wenn man den Weg nicht richtig sieht.
Mich stört der fest verbaute Akku und die generelle Haltbarkeit von solchen Geräten, deswegen möchte ich nicht soviel ausgeben. Die Navigation sollte aber schon halbwegs funktionieren.


----------



## Rolli2609 (11. Februar 2022)

der 11.1 hat zus. zur komoot Navigation per Handy noch die Track Navigation, und er hat auch die meisten Funktionen.

aber er hat auch von den dreien das kleinste Display. eine Karte bei der Displaygröße wäre wohl auch wenig sinnvoll.
das es an kniffligen Stellen nicht immer eindeutig sein kann, ist klar.

welches Gerät (das auch fürs Rad gedacht ist) jetzt keinen fest verbauten Akku hat, weiß ich nicht. mir fällt jetzt spontan keins ein.



xrated schrieb:


> deswegen möchte ich nicht soviel ausgeben.


teuer sind diese 3 nun wirklich nicht.
sie zielen aber auch nicht auf Kundschaft ab, für die Orientierung/ Navigation, Displaygröß und Karte das allerwichtigste ist.
das ist wieder eine andere Liga, auch preislich.


----------



## xrated (11. Februar 2022)

Nun im Vergleich sind sie günstig aber wenn das Gerät nur z.b. 3 Jahre hält ist es nicht mehr günstig und Schade um die Ressourcen.
Von der Navigation entspricht der 11.1 ja dann mehr einem Etrex 10.
Track Navigation und Richtungsanzeige gleichzeitig geht wohl auch nicht und die Track Navigation läuft dann auf dem Handy nur über die Sigma App. Zeigt die dann eigentlich auch die ganzen Trails in der Nähe wie Komoot?
Macht sich der 4 eigentlich akustisch bemerkbar beim verlassen der Strecke?


----------



## Hans1959 (11. Februar 2022)

Fawlty schrieb:


> …passiert das nicht nur, wenn man sich vom vorgesehenen Track entfernt hat (blaue/ schwarze Tapsen)? Die Veränderung des Maßstabs erfolgt dann mglw. aus dem Grund, um beide (geplanten und gefahrene Strecke) aufs Display zu bekommen?
> War jetzt erst 3x mit dem 11.1 fahren, aber ich glaube, das so beobachtet zu haben…
> Manuelle Verstellung wie früher wäre natürlich nützlich…


Du kannst den Zoom doch ausschalten und manuell stellen,ich bin mit dem 11.1 so jetzt schon viele Touren gefahren funktioniert einwandfrei.Habe ich beim Vorgänger genauso bemacht


----------



## Hans1959 (11. Februar 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Nun im Vergleich sind sie günstig aber wenn das Gerät nur z.b. 3 Jahre hält ist es nicht mehr günstig und Schade um die Ressourcen.
> Von der Navigation entspricht der 11.1 ja dann mehr einem Etrex 10.
> Track Navigation und Richtungsanzeige gleichzeitig geht wohl auch nicht und die Track Navigation läuft dann auf dem Handy nur über die Sigma App. Zeigt die dann eigentlich auch die ganzen Trails in der Nähe wie Komoot?
> Macht sich der 4 eigentlich akustisch bemerkbar beim verlassen der Strecke?


Wieso soll das Gerät nur 3 Jahre halten?


----------



## DonCalvo (11. Februar 2022)

Hans1959 schrieb:


> Du kannst den Zoom doch ausschalten und manuell stellen,ich bin mit dem 11.1 so jetzt schon viele Touren gefahren funktioniert einwandfrei.Habe ich beim Vorgänger genauso bemacht


@Hans1959 
Hi Hans,
in welchem Menue unter welchem Punkt ist das Ausschalten der Zoomfunktion zu finden? War da bislang leider nicht erfolgreich, was zu finden.

thx
Don


----------



## xrated (11. Februar 2022)

Hans1959 schrieb:


> Wieso soll das Gerät nur 3 Jahre halten?


Weil die Akkus altern, kennt man doch von Laptops und Smartphone.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans1959 (11. Februar 2022)

DonCalvo schrieb:


> @Hans1959
> Hi Hans,
> in welchem Menue unter welchem Punkt ist das Ausschalten der Zoomfunktion zu finden? War da bislang leider nicht erfolgreich, was zu finden.
> 
> ...





DonCalvo schrieb:


> @Hans1959
> Hi Hans,
> in welchem Menue unter welchem Punkt ist das Ausschalten der Zoomfunktion zu finden? War da bislang leider nicht erfolgreich, was zu finden.
> 
> ...


Hallo Ron,
da hab ich mir wohl selber ein Ei gelegt,ich hab das wohl mit dem Vorgängermodell was ich parallel noch benutzte verwechselt,da ich Brillenträger bin und das sowieso nicht so deutlich sehe ist mir das noch aufgefallen.Ich hab das gerade nochmals probiert,da stand der Rox bei 100 m.Ich bin jetzt schon etliche Touren gefahren,das mit dem Zoom ist mir so nicht aufgefallen und schon gar nicht daß er soweit raus zoomt,sorry nochmal

Gruß

Hans


----------



## Hans1959 (11. Februar 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Weil die Akkus altern, kennt man doch von Laptops und Smartphone.


Da kannst du Recht haben,da musst du dir ein Gerät kaufen wo du die Batterie Wechsel kannst.Ich hab noch den Rox 10,der ist jetzt glaub ich 6 Jahre alt und funktioniert noch tadellos


----------



## DonCalvo (11. Februar 2022)

DonCalvo schrieb:


> Hallo Sigma Team, hallo community ;-)
> 
> war gestern mal wieder draussen unterwegs und hatte mir im Vorfeld 'ne Strecke als Track auf den Rox 11.1 geladen welche ich nachfahren wollte.
> Verlief auch anfangs recht gut, nur irgendwann stand neben dem kleinen Maßstabsbalken " 1km " und dann sogar 3 km und ... 5 km.
> ...


@SIGMA-Support : habt ihr da 'nen Tipp mit dem Zoom???


----------



## DonCalvo (11. Februar 2022)

Hans1959 schrieb:


> Da kannst du Recht haben,da musst du dir ein Gerät kaufen wo du die Batterie Wechsel kannst.Ich hab noch den Rox 10,der ist jetzt glaub ich 6 Jahre alt und funktioniert noch tadellos


japp, kann ich bestätigen. Auch mein 10er funktioniert immer noch einwandfrei, bis auf die "strukturelle Integrität"  irgendwann begann sich die Aussenhülle in Wohlgefallen aufzulösen, soll heissen, die dicke Folie auf dem Display löste sich. Abgetrennt und durch 'ne dicke Rahmenschutzfolie ersetzt, tut ihren Dienst.


----------



## Rolli2609 (11. Februar 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Weil die Akkus altern, kennt man doch von Laptops und Smartphone.


denke auch, das 3 Jahre etwas zu pessimistisch ist. mein Rox 11.0 wird heuer vier Jahre; geht wie am ersten Tag.
zur "Akkupflege": glaube in der Kurzanleitung gelesen zu haben: Sigma empfiehlt einen max Ladestrom von 1000 mA.
die den neueren Handys beigelegten Netz/ USB Ladegeräte haben meist mehr, oft das doppelte sogar.

wenn man also noch ein älteres da rum liegen hat, vielleicht mal drauf achten..( ist ganz klein aufgedruckt). die sind oftmals "schwächer"... und somit (zumindest lt Sigma) besser geeignet...


----------



## Foo-Fighters (12. Februar 2022)

Hallo Sigma Team,


Allgemein bin ich mit den Sigma Rox Modellen sehr zufrieden und das Datacenter hat sich auch gut entwickelt.
Ich habe alle Rox Modelle genutzt und bin seit mitte Dezember mit dem 11.1 unterwegs.

Was mich beim alten 11er gestört hatte, war dass ich nur drei Sportprofiele anlegen konnte. Da das ja beim 11.1 behoben wurde, habe ich einen bestellt.


Nun hier ein paar Anmerkungen, welche mir aufgefallen sind.

Rox 11.1 Evo die Werte für Trainigszeit bergauf, bergab und so weiter werden im Datacenter nicht angezeigt
Vor allem die Werte Steigrate sind doch sehr wichtig. Auch die berechnete Leistung in Watt und Watt/kg waren doch beim Rox 11 vorhanden, das ist ein echter Rückschritt.

Wie kann ich denn Rox 11.1 beim laufenden Training ausschalten ohne das Training zu beenden? Die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich gefunden habe, ist der Schlafmodus der aber weiterhin Energie verbraucht.

Warum wird die Benennung der Sportprofile nicht im Datacenter ausgelesen, wenn ich zum Beispiel mehrere Fahrräder mit Rennrad Symbol habe. Welches hatte ich benutzt?

Datacenter 5.8.5 unter Mac OS Monterey 12.0.1
Beim benennen meiner Aktivität in „Arbeit“ erscheint beim eintippen des Buchstaben e ein Fenster mit einer Auswahl von Smileys (Zeichenübersicht) scheinbar wird in dem sich öffnenden Fenster beim Buchstaben e die fn Taste aktiviert.

Rox 11.1 Einstellungen lassen sich nicht im Datacenter bearbeiten.

Rox 11.1 wird nicht vom Mac Book erkannt 

Rot 11.1 wird nicht vom Mac USB C Ladegerät geladen.

Datacenter kann keine .fit Datei importieren.

Die neuen Sensoren sind nicht wirklich praktikabel. Der Geschwindigkeitssensor ist ja noch in Ordnung, auch wenn er die schönen Naben verdeckt.

Aber der Trittfrequenzsensor ist doch verbesserungswürdig Erstens braucht er auf der Kurbel Innenseite eine glatte Fläche und zweitens reiben die Schuhe am O-ring, sodass dieser wahrscheinlich nicht all zu lange halten wird. Eine Befestigung mit Kabelbinder ist leider nicht möglich, da war der alte Kombisensor besser.

Die Verbindung der Sensoren läuft nicht stabile. Ich hatte schon mehrfach Trainings bei denen die Verbindung alle 20 sec verloren geht und wieder gefunden wird. Das ist nicht akzeptabel und nervt auch auf dem Display, nur gut dass der Ton ausgeschalte ist.

Auch die Verbindung zum Brustgurt wird nach einer längeren Mittagspause nicht gefunden auch bei manueller Suche nicht.

Warum wird die Eintragung unter Wetter wie Sonne und Wind nicht automatisch vom Telefon ausgelesen?

Eine Einblendung der Windrichtung zum Zeitpunkt der Aktivität in der Kartenansicht wäre super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonCalvo (12. Februar 2022)

Foo-Fighters schrieb:


> Hallo Sigma Team,
> 
> 
> Allgemein bin ich mit den Sigma Rox Modellen sehr zufrieden und das Datacenter hat sich auch gut entwickelt.
> ...


Hi Foo-Fighters,

was die Einstellungen am 11.1 anbelangt, so sind diese so weit mir bekannt, auch nur entweder direkt am Gerät, oder über die Sigma Ride App ( für IOS & Android verfügbar )  vorzunehmen.
So auch zu lesen im Onlinehandbuch von Sigma.

vG
Don


----------



## TMarx (13. Februar 2022)

Hallo, 
seit dem letzten Update des Rox 11.1 funktioniert die Kopplung zur DI2 problemlos, das ist schon mal sehr gut. Bei der Entfaltung wird jetzt aber die Kombination von Kettenblatt/Ritzel angezeigt. Ist ja schon mal ein erster Schritt, dass überhaut etwas angezeigt wird. Allerdings ist die Anzeige spiegelverkehrt. Wenn ich auf dem großen Kettenblatt bin wird 34 angezeigt und beim Kleinen 50. Das gilt auch für das Ritzel der Kassette. Das sieht für mich aus, wie Software, die in Indien entwickelt wird, von Leuten die noch nie auf einem Rad gesessen haben. Die schreiben dann auch über ein Datenfeld "M" drüber, weil die sowieso nicht wissen was da angezeigt wird. Sowas geht gar nicht in einer freigegebenen Software.
Vor allem funktioniert das alles beim Rox 12 einwandfrei, warum wird das nicht übernommen ?
@Sigma bitte bessert hier so schnell wie möglich nach. 
Ich bin ja mit dem ROX sehr zufrieden, aber wenn zugesagte Funktion nicht vorhanden sind ist das schon sehr ärgerlich, zumal das wie gesagt ja keine neuen Funktionen sind, sondern beim Rox 12 schon längst funktionieren.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (14. Februar 2022)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Hey Sigma Team!
> Ich hab ein 22er Giant, was wohl mit Ant+ koppelt.
> Kopplung geht problemlos. Höhe, Km/h wie auch Restreichweite usw funktionieren einwandfrei.
> Nur die Kilometer waren eigenartig.
> ...



Hallo @Trailbiker82 , 

Welches Motorensystem ist den an deinem 22er Giant verbaut ?

Ist es ein Motor von einem unserer Partnerunternehmen im Bereich E-Bike ?

Wenn du dein E-Bike gekoppelt hast, werden alle Daten, welches dein E-Bike liefert, auch angezeigt ob richtig oder falsch. Das GPS-Logging erfolgt nach wie vor für die Kartendarstellung jedoch werden Geschwindigkeitswerte, Distanzwerte usw. von deinem E-Bike übernommen.
Da ein Sensor( dein E-Bike) immer, wenn verbunden die bevorzugte Quelle der Daten Bereitstellung darstellt.

Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## Fawlty (15. Februar 2022)

Habe zweimal nun auf Fahrten mit Track das Verhalten gehabt, dass der 11.1 meint, nicht mehr on-track zu sein - obwohl man es ist (auch lt. RideApp). Restzeit und Rest-km sind mit „- -„ angezeigt.
Abhilfe bringt, den Track zu stoppen und neu zu starten. Aber schön ist das nicht und auch unbekannt vom z.B. Rox 7.
Ein technisches Logging zur Analyse des Verhaltens gibt es auf dem 11.1 nicht, oder?


----------



## T.R. (15. Februar 2022)

Foo-Fighters schrieb:


> Hallo Sigma Team,
> 
> 
> Allgemein bin ich mit den Sigma Rox Modellen sehr zufrieden und das Datacenter hat sich auch gut entwickelt.
> ...


Hat er die Trainingszeiten bergauf und bergab überhaupt als Funktionen? Mir sind diese nicht bekannt, nur die Anzahl der Anstiege/Abstiege. Der Fehler hinsichtlich der beiden fehlerhaften Steigratenfunktionen (durchschnitt und maximal) bergauf ist erkannt und wird bestimmt behoben.


----------



## Rolli2609 (15. Februar 2022)

Fawlty schrieb:


> Analyse


ich weiß, das deckt sich jetzt nicht mit deiner Angabe:"...Track neu starten und wieder auf Track..."
aber ich würde mir in genau diesem Moment trotzdem erst mal die GPS Abweichung an sehen. 

allerdings weiß ich nicht, wieviel M das sein müssen, bis das Gerät sagt: "Track verlassen"!

(man sieht auch ganz genau, zB auf der Karte im DataCenter, das man ab und an etwas "neben der Strasse" gefahren ist, wenn durch Vegetation der Blick zum Himmel etwas verdeckt ist. )


----------



## Fawlty (16. Februar 2022)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> ich weiß, das deckt sich jetzt nicht mit deiner Angabe:"...Track neu starten und wieder auf Track..."
> aber ich würde mir in genau diesem Moment trotzdem erst mal die GPS Abweichung an sehen.
> 
> allerdings weiß ich nicht, wieviel M das sein müssen, bis das Gerät sagt: "Track verlassen"!
> ...


Danke, gute Idee. Beim nächsten Vorkommnis schaue ich mal auf die GPS-Genauigkeit…


----------



## Foo-Fighters (16. Februar 2022)

T.R. schrieb:


> Hat er die Trainingszeiten bergauf und bergab überhaupt als Funktionen? Mir sind diese nicht bekannt, nur die Anzahl der Anstiege/Abstiege. Der Fehler hinsichtlich der beiden fehlerhaften Steigratenfunktionen (durchschnitt und maximal) bergauf ist erkannt und wird bestimmt behoben.


Hallo T.R.

der ROX 11.1 EVO soll doch eine Evolution vom 11er sein als gehe ich davon aus das die gemessenen Werte auch verarbeitet werden.


----------



## T.R. (5. März 2022)

Was mir jetzt noch aufgefallen ist, dass die Ablesbarkeit des Displays bei starker, heller Sonneneinstrahlung schlecht ist. Einstellungssache? Kann man eigentlich den schwarzen Hintergrund mit hellen Zahlen im Display, in den er bei Trainigspausen schaltet, dauerhaft einstellen. Danke...


----------



## TrueFrost (6. März 2022)

Grüße!

Ich habe seit einigen Wochen den Rox 11.1 EVO und bin soweit ganz zufrieden, bis auf ein paar Punkte.


fehlende Integration der Di2 D-Fly Zusatztasten am Brems-/Schalthebel
SigmaRide App Android Menü "Gesamtwerte" zeigt überall "0" an, nur auf Gerät bzw. Sigma Data Center sind Werte sichtbar

@ SIGMA-Support

Wäre schön, wenn Sigma da nachbessern würde. Ich habe nämlich das Gefühl, dass Sigma Sport ein Gerät herausbringt und sich dann darauf ausruht. Der Support ist in meinen Augen verbesserungswürdig.


MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolli2609 (6. März 2022)

T.R. schrieb:


> Was mir jetzt noch aufgefallen ist, dass die Ablesbarkeit des Displays bei starker, heller Sonneneinstrahlung schlecht ist. Einstellungssache? Kann man eigentlich den schwarzen Hintergrund mit hellen Zahlen im Display, in den er bei Trainigspausen schaltet, dauerhaft einstellen. Danke...


da hlft wohl nur heller stellen. 
ich bin gestern mit Helligkeit 5 gefahren. strahlender Sonnenschein, hatte keinerlei Probleme mit der Ablesbarkeit. 
weiß auf schwarz wird wohl kaum (so ohne weiteres) gehen, denn das ist ja invertiert, und invertiert ist Pausenansicht.


TrueFrost schrieb:


> SigmaRide App Android Menü "Gesamtwerte" zeigt überall "0" an, nur auf Gerät bzw. Sigma Data Center sind Werte sichtbar


Ride App mit Rox synchronisiert?
richtiges Profil gewählt?


----------



## TrueFrost (6. März 2022)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> Ride App mit Rox synchronisiert?
> richtiges Profil gewählt?


Ja und ja


----------



## Rolli2609 (6. März 2022)

TrueFrost schrieb:


> Ja und ja


ok. mehr fällt mir dann nicht ein im Moment.
lediglich das man das händisch (abschreiben aus dem DataCenter) in der RideApp eintragen kann.
was aber natürlich so nicht sein soll und keine (Dauer) Lösung ist


----------



## blueman333 (7. März 2022)

Wir haben hier 2 rox 11 im Einsatz und ich bin dermaßen enttäuscht dass ich beide Geräte zurücksenden werde. Bei einem wird dauernd die Aktivität nicht gestoppt. Die Geschwindigkeit läuft auch im Stand weiter. Batterie im Speed Sensor gewechselt. Gerät mehrfach zurückgesetzt auf Werkseinstellungen. Dann wird bei beiden mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit eine falsche Distanz angezeigt. Im Vergleich mit Apple Watch und polar vantage2 wird zb bei einer 20 km Distanz bei den Rox 24 km angezeigt. Bei beiden ist der Radunfang gemessen und angepasst worden. Bei dem 2. Gerät stoppt während der Aufzeichnung die Herzfrequenzanzeige und friert ein . So macht das keine Freude …Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht ?


----------



## blueman333 (7. März 2022)

ich bin echt mit meinem Latein am Ende . Beide Geräte schwanken zB bei langsamer Bergfahrt zwischen 6 und 15 kmH springend, rauf und runter. Gerät 2 stoppt das Training nur sporadisch . Wechselt dann im Standmodus plötzlich wieder in Training und zeigt Geschwindigkeit an . Geht dann wieder in Stoppmodus ...und so weiter. Beide Geräte zeigen am Ende stark differierende KM Angaben. bei einer 60 km Tour ZB Differenz von 7 km.
Mir bleibt jetzt nur noch den ganzen Klump abzubauen und einzuschicken. 400 € nicht benutzbar . und die Saison fängt jetzt richtig an .
Soll dann bei Sigma überprüft werden. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt .
Ich kann derzeit nur jedem raten : Finger weg von diesem unausgereiften Teil, bei dem selbst die Grundfunktion eines Bike-Computers nicht verlässlich funktioniert !


----------



## TrueFrost (7. März 2022)

Ich hatte ebenfalls das Problem mit der nicht stoppenden Aktivität. Bei mir lag es an der Kopplung. Ich hatte anfangs mit ant+ und ble gekoppelt. Habe dann auf nur ANT+ umgestellt. Seitdem funktioniert es.


----------



## blueman333 (7. März 2022)

ja , das habe ich auch schon alles ausprobiert. Ist mir in einem Video zur Koppelung aufgefallen dass der jeweils nur 1 x gekoppelt hat. Woher soll man das als Kunde wissen ? Learning bei doing  ...Allein die Möglichkeit und das es dann nicht funktioniert ist ja schon ein Witz .


----------



## blueman333 (7. März 2022)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Hallo Sigma Team
> Ich bin leicht irritiert.
> Ich hab heute eine Tour gemacht die ich mit Komoot vorher geplant hatte.
> Laut Komoot sollten es ca 48km und 970hm werden.
> ...


ich habe genau die gleichen Probleme ...hier mit 2 neuen Geräten


----------



## T.R. (7. März 2022)

Die Geschwindigkeitsschwankungen beim Bergauffahren auf rauhem Untergrund hatte ich mit den Magnetless Speed Sensoren auch, ich habe jetzt einen kombinierten Magnetsensor des alten Rox 11 (Geschwindigkeit/Trittfrequenz), seitdem funktioniert es gut, keine Schwankungen mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foo-Fighters (8. März 2022)

blueman333 schrieb:


> ich bin echt mit meinem Latein am Ende . Beide Geräte schwanken zB bei langsamer Bergfahrt zwischen 6 und 15 kmH springend, rauf und runter. Gerät 2 stoppt das Training nur sporadisch . Wechselt dann im Standmodus plötzlich wieder in Training und zeigt Geschwindigkeit an . Geht dann wieder in Stoppmodus ...und so weiter. Beide Geräte zeigen am Ende stark differierende KM Angaben. bei einer 60 km Tour ZB Differenz von 7 km.
> Mir bleibt jetzt nur noch den ganzen Klump abzubauen und einzuschicken. 400 € nicht benutzbar . und die Saison fängt jetzt richtig an .
> Soll dann bei Sigma überprüft werden. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt .
> Ich kann derzeit nur jedem raten : Finger weg von diesem unausgereiften Teil, bei dem selbst die Grundfunktion eines Bike-Computers nicht verlässlich funktioniert !



Hey, geht mir ähnlich. ich hatte hier am 12.02. meine Probleme geschildert leider kam von @SIGMA-Support keine einzige Antwort.

die neuen Sensoren funktionieren einfach nicht und beim Datacenter warte ich seit Dezember auf ein update für Mac.

Habe selbst alle ROX Modelle durchlaufen und teilweise noch im Einsatz.
Der ROX 11.1 Evo ist doch eher ein Downgrade.


----------



## Foo-Fighters (8. März 2022)

Also in Zukunft auf reisen immer schön Laptop mitnehme! Danke @SIGMA-Support


----------



## Schwinn4Banger (9. März 2022)

blueman333 schrieb:


> Wir haben hier 2 rox 11 im Einsatz und ich bin dermaßen enttäuscht dass ich beide Geräte zurücksenden werde. Bei einem wird dauernd die Aktivität nicht gestoppt. Die Geschwindigkeit läuft auch im Stand weiter. Batterie im Speed Sensor gewechselt. Gerät mehrfach zurückgesetzt auf Werkseinstellungen. Dann wird bei beiden mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit eine falsche Distanz angezeigt. Im Vergleich mit Apple Watch und polar vantage2 wird zb bei einer 20 km Distanz bei den Rox 24 km angezeigt. Bei beiden ist der Radunfang gemessen und angepasst worden. Bei dem 2. Gerät stoppt während der Aufzeichnung die Herzfrequenzanzeige und friert ein . So macht das keine Freude …Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht ?


Ja, die Probleme habe ich auch.
Habe von Sigma einen neuen Speedsensor bekommen, aber auch da bestehen die Probleme.
Bekomme von Sigma ständig den Hinweis, ob ich auch die neue Version aufgespielt habe....was ich natürlich habe!!!
Auch waren die Batterien des Sensors innerhalb von 3 Wochen schon 3!!! mal leer!
Den Hinweis mit nur einer Kopplung werde ich mal ausprobieren.

Auch die Temperaturanzeige zeigt immer ca. 3° C zu wenig an.

Wenn das so bleibt, ist das Gerät einfach nur nervig und geht zurück!


----------



## Fawlty (9. März 2022)

Schwinn4Banger schrieb:


> Habe von Sigma einen neuen Speedsensor bekommen, aber auch da bestehen die Probleme.


... mal mglw. etwas unbedarft gefragt: wozu braucht ihr denn alle einen externen Speedsensor? Was kann der geschwindigkeitsbezogen mehr als das, was der Rox (egal welcher) auch mit Bordmitteln (vmtl. übers GPS) kann?
Ich hab noch einen alten BC800 neben dem 11.1 (früher Rox7) am Lenker: da stimmt die Geschwindigkeit nahezu auf das einzelne km/h überein. Die Strecke ohnehin.

Danke für eine Erhellung


----------



## Schwinn4Banger (9. März 2022)

Naja, der Speedsensor ist bei mir in dem ganzen Set mit dabei. Inklusive Cadence und Herzfrequenzsensor.
Ich würde auch mit Magnet arbeiten wenn das funktioniert!
Habe aber für den Speedsensor bezahlt und dann möchte ich auch das der funktioniert! Das ist die Aufgabe von Sigma!! Wie kann ich denn etwas auf den Markt werfen, was nicht richtig getestet ist???? Für mich ein Unding!
Welchen normalen Magnetsensor kann ich denn benutzen?


----------



## Toaster75 (9. März 2022)

Schwinn4Banger schrieb:


> Welchen normalen Magnetsensor kann ich denn benutzen?


Eigentlich jeden ANT+/ Bluetooth fähigen Geschwindigkeitssensor mit & ohne Magnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolli2609 (9. März 2022)

Schwinn4Banger schrieb:


> Welchen normalen Magnetsensor kann ich denn benutzen?


hatte auch mit magnetlos unplausible Geschw.- Werte.

hab dann einen mit Magnet dran gemacht:



			https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00G8QJ7BI/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
		


Radumfang manuell eingegeben, seitdem alles bestens. (mit nem 11.1 und nem Roam)

ich kann nur für mich sprechen. bei mir hat magnetlos auch nicht funktioniert, und ich hab wirklich alle anderen möglichen Fehler ausschliessen können. 

es ist halt wie immer: die einen sagen so, die anderen so


----------



## Hans1959 (9. März 2022)

Hallo,
Ich benutze einen alten Sigma ANT+ Sensor mit Magnet vom Rox10/11 dehn ich noch hatte,funktioniert einwandfrei.
Kann aber nicht die Lösung sein wenn man das Set mit Sensoren gekauft hat
Gruß
Hans


----------



## Fawlty (9. März 2022)

Hans1959 schrieb:


> Kann aber nicht die Lösung sein wenn man das Set mit Sensoren gekauft hat


klar, das würde mich auch ärgern. Also ist dieser Sensor nur für die Geschwindigkeitsmessung? Dann zurückgeben und einen Rox ohne Zubehör kaufen!


----------



## travelgerd (9. März 2022)

Hier gibt es offensichtlich viele "Zurückgeber" von gebrauchter Ware.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (10. März 2022)

Hallo Schwinn4Banger, 

die Meldung "Batterie leer" hat mit den aktuell tiefen Temparaturen zu tun; das heißt deine Batterie ist höchstwahrscheinlich nicht leer. 
Dein Sensor misst die Spannung direkt zu Beginn (wenn er "aufwacht") und danach leider nichtmehr. Die Meldung kann also aus einem Zusammenspiel von einer hohen Beanspruchung auf die Knopfzelle, verbunden mit der Kälte erscheinen, obwohl die Batterie noch in Ordnung ist. 
Der Fehler ist uns bekannt und wird schnellstmöglich ausgebessert.

Liebe Grüße, Maria.


----------



## Schwinn4Banger (10. März 2022)

Hallo Sigma,
Ja,  bei dem cadence Sensor wird das so gewesen sein, aber leider nicht bei dem Speed Sensor. Ich habe die Batterien geprüft und die waren definitiv leer.
Aber gut dass sie hier mitlesen und so die wirklichen Probleme in der Praxis abstellen können.
Gruß zurück.


----------



## Hans1959 (10. März 2022)

Schwinn4Banger schrieb:


> Hallo Sigma,
> Ja,  bei dem cadence Sensor wird das so gewesen sein, aber leider nicht bei dem Speed Sensor. Ich habe die Batterien geprüft und die waren definitiv leer.
> Aber gut dass sie hier mitlesen und so die wirklichen Probleme in der Praxis abstellen können.
> Gruß zurück.


Ja lesen ist die eine Sache,ob man aber was tut und vor allem wann eine andere.Am MTB habe ich ganz einfache Magnetlose Sensoren,da gab es bei niedrigen Temperaturen (Rad war vereist und Eingeschneit) keine Probleme.


----------



## Fawlty (11. März 2022)

Hans1959 schrieb:


> Ja lesen ist die eine Sache,ob man aber was tut und vor allem wann eine andere.


Zustimmung, hier wäre mehr Transparenz bzgl. (geplantem) Bugfixing erforderlich. Klar hat fast jeder was zum Verbessern beizutragen und im Gegensatz zu Fernost hat man bei Sigma noch den Eindruck, dass es wenigstens gelesen wird. Aber wann/ob überhaupt das gefixt wird, ist für den Anwender eine blackbox. Verbesserungswürdig.
Zumal es häufig Fehler sind, die offensichtlich sind: 

Eingabe von "e" im DataCenter unter OSX Monterey nicht möglich,
Activities bleiben nach Löschen in der Ride.app auf dem 11.1 liegen,
der vielfach geäusserte Wunsch, eine Aufzeichnung OHNE Speichern verwerfen zu können,
die lächerlichen max. 36 Tracks, ...

Das sind alles Dinge, die man SOFORT nachstellen könnte (anders bei dem Problem mit dem Speedsensor).

Ansonsten verhält sich mein 11.1 nach nun fast 1000 gefahrenen km vergleichbar dem vorher genutzten Rox7: Genauigkeit, Stabilität etc. vergleichbar - nur eben "in bunt" und mit dem mir sehr wichtigen computerunabhängigen Zugriff unterwegs via Ride.app.


----------



## Hans1959 (11. März 2022)

Wenn ich nicht mit Sigma bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht hätte hätte ich mir den Rox 11.1 nicht zugelegt.
Ich habe den Rox 10 noch der immer noch tadellos funktioniert und den Rox 11.
Ich kann nur sagen das mein Sohn bei einem anderen Fabrikat gelandet ist und auch nicht zufrieden und was das Teil gekostet hat bekommst du 3 Rox 11.1 für.


----------



## TrueFrost (11. März 2022)

Fawlty schrieb:


> Eingabe von "e" im DataCenter unter OSX Monterey nicht möglich,
> Activities bleiben nach Löschen in der Ride.app auf dem 11.1 liegen,
> der vielfach geäusserte Wunsch, eine Aufzeichnung OHNE Speichern verwerfen zu können,
> die lächerlichen max. 36 Tracks, ...



fehlende Integration der Di2 D-Fly Zusatztasten am Brems-/Schalthebel
SigmaRide App Android Menü "Gesamtwerte" zeigt überall "0" an, nur auf Gerät bzw. Sigma Data Center sind Werte sichtbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (14. März 2022)

Hallo Fawlty und TrueFrost,

gerne geben wir euch ein Feedback zu euren angesprochenen Bugs und Verbesserungsvorschlägen:


*1. Eingabe von "e" im DataCenter unter OSX Monterey nicht möglich*
Dies wird mit einem kommenden Update gefixed sein.

*2. Activities bleiben nach löschen in der RideApp auf dem 11.1 liegen*
Bisher ist uns sowas nicht bekannt; die Löschung soll bitte über die RideApp wie folgt durchgeführt werden: 
"Einstellungen" > ROX 11.1 EVO > Speicher > Speicher zurücksetzen.

*3. Wunsch, eine Aufzeichnung ohne Speichern verwerfen zu können*
Wir haben uns entschieden diese Funktion nicht zu integrieren, da in der Vergangenheit häufig durch ein zu schnelles Bedienen eine Löschung der Aktititäten erfolgt ist und eine Wiederherstellung hier nicht möglich ist.

*4. die maximalen 36 Tracks*
Hier ist es technisch bedingt nicht möglich dies zu erweitern. Der eingebaute Chipsatz, für welchen sich aus verschienenen Gründen entschieden wurde, hat diese begrenzte Größe.

*5. fehlende Integration der Di2 D-Fly Zusatztasten am Brems-/Schalthebel*
Dieser Punkt steht bereits auf unserer Agenda und und wird zukünftig verfügbar sein; Zeitangaben können wir hierzu allerdings noch nicht treffen.

*6. Sigma RideApp Android Menü "Gesamtwerte" zeigt überall "0" an, nur auf Gerät bzw. Sigma DataCenter sind Werte sichtbar*
Die Gesamtwerte werden erst addiert, wenn ein Training gestartet und gespeichert wurde. Wenn man z.B. ein MTB-Training startet, dann werden die Werte auch nur bei den MTB-Gesamtwerten addiert.
Das DataCenter addiert hingegen die Werte von allen Profilen (sofern ausgewählt).


Liebe Grüße, 
Maria.


----------



## Fawlty (14. März 2022)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17982104"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> *2. Activities bleiben nach löschen in der RideApp auf dem 11.1 liegen*
> Bisher ist uns sowas nicht bekannt; die Löschung soll bitte über die RideApp wie folgt durchgeführt werden:
> "Einstellungen" > ROX 11.1 EVO > Speicher > Speicher zurücksetzen.


Korrekt, das Vorgehen löscht  sämtliche Activities auf dem Rox. Man kann aber in der RideApp nur eine einzelne Activity löschen - und  diese bleibt auch nach der nächsten Synchronisation auf dem Rox liegen.
Aber wenn man es weiss, egal. 
Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## SIGMA-Support (15. März 2022)

Hallo Fawlty, 

gerne. 
Wenn du in der RideApp eine Aktivität löschst, dann ändert sich nur der Datenbestand der App, nicht aber der des ROX 11.1 
Du kannst allerdings einzelne Aktivitäten über eine Kabelverbindung zum Rechner löschen. Verbinde hierzu deinen ROX 11.1 per USB mit deinem Rechner und lösche im Ordner "Activities" die gewünschte Tour. Diese sind aufgelistet nach Datum. 

Liebe Grüße, 
Maria.


----------



## HoodooGuru (16. März 2022)

Hallo,

ich habe mir kürzlich einen Rox 11.1 zugelegt und bin bisher sehr zufrieden, klein und Smart. Allerdings bin ich heute auf ein Problem gestoßen. Es geht um die Integration des Rox 11.1 im Zusammenhang mit einem Rollentrainer Elite Turno mit integriertem ANT+/BT Smart Sensor (Misuro) für Leistung, Trittfrequnz und Geschwindigkeit. Die Sensoren koppeln problemlos, aber um die Daten richtig zu interpretieren, muss man den Wert des Radumfangs durch einen bestimmten Wert teilen, damit die Geschwindigkeitsmessung und damit auch die Leistungsmessung korrekt anzeigen bzw. funktionieren. In meinem Fall ergibt sich damit ein einzugebender Radumfang von 143 mm (im entsprechenden Indoor Cycling Profil natürlich). Das klappt auch soweit gut, allerdings scheint dieser Wert nicht dauerhaft gespeichert zu werden: Sobald ich ein (selbst erstelltes) Workout starte, werden sinnlose km/h Werte von > 100 angezeigt und wenn ich dann den Radumfang auf dem Gerät kontrolliere, ist ein Standardwert von 26 " eingestellt (was dann natürlich die Anzeige erklärt). Das Ganze ist absolut reproduzierbar. Noch witziger wird es, wenn ich das Gerät dann ausschalte und neu starte, dann ist nämlich der Wert von 143 mm wieder sichtbar. Mache ich etwas falsch, oder ist das ein Bug?? Jedenfalls funktioniert das Gerät meiner Meinung nach hier nicht so wie es soll.

Beim Rox 12, den ich auch habe, funktioniert das einwandfrei (hier gibt es nur Schwierigkeiten mit der Übertragung der Trittfrequenz, die setzt immer aus, das ist aber ein anderes Thema...).


----------



## saurer_radler (18. März 2022)

Bin jetzt seit zwei Wochen mit dem Rox 11.1 unterwegs. Und bin froh, Sigma nach einer sehr negativen Erfahrung mit dem Rox 12 nochmals eine Chance gegeben zu haben. Passable Akkulaufzeit (die Herstellerangabe von Sigma mit 18 Stunden kommt da gut hin), im Vergleich zu Garmin eine wohltuend intuitive und klare Benutzeroberfläche sowohl beim Gerät als auch bei der App. 

Bin eigentlich beinahe rundum zufrieden, ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge hätte ich allerdings:

- Der Schlafmodus muss manuell aktiviert werden. Fände es gut, wenn das Gerät selbstständig in den Schlafmodus wechselt bei einer längeren Pause.

- Die Aktivität wird nach kurzem Druck auf die Taste sofort beendet und gespeichert. Da würde ich mir wünschen, dass man die Stop- Taste länger drücken muss. Auf meiner Laufuhr ist das zB so gelöst, dass man drei Sekunden gedrückt halten muss und ein Countdown- Zähler erscheint um die Aktivität zu beenden. Sonst besteht die Gefahr, dass man die Aktivität versehentlich beendet, wenn man pausiert und den Rox 11.1 abnimmt (weil man zB unterwegs in der Stadt wo einkaufen ist oder so. Ist mir mittlerweile schon 2x passiert)

- Manche Daten brauchen etwas bis sie angezeigt werden wenn man die Aktivitätsseite wechselt. Ist jetzt kein großes Ding, aber leicht störend, dass ich die Uhrzeit nicht auf Knopfdruck habe sondern da immer kurz warten muss.

- USB C Schnellladegeräte werden nicht unterstützt. Würde mir wünschen, dass Sigma das USB Power Delivery Protokoll implementiert (mit dem das Gerät dem Ladegerät die gewünschte Ladespannung mitteilt). Finde ich etwas schade, dass man sich zwar für den modernen USB-C Stecker entschieden hat, aber dann moderne USB-C Ladegeräte oft trotzdem nicht nutzen kann.


----------



## Rolli2609 (18. März 2022)

saurer_radler schrieb:


> Die Aktivität wird nach kurzem Druck auf die Taste sofort beendet und gespeichert


bist du sicher? bei meinem muss ich zum Beenden und Speichern 2 x drücken.
beim ersten Druck (oben links) sieht man erstmal die Diskette...und beim zweiten wird erst gespeichert.

nach 1x drücken habe ich noch die Möglichkeit mit oben rechts die Aktivität fort zu führen...


----------



## Fawlty (18. März 2022)

saurer_radler schrieb:


> - USB C Schnellladegeräte werden nicht unterstützt. Würde mir wünschen, dass Sigma das USB Power Delivery Protokoll implementiert (mit dem das Gerät dem Ladegerät die gewünschte Ladespannung mitteilt). Finde ich etwas schade, dass man sich zwar für den modernen USB-C Stecker entschieden hat, aber dann moderne USB-C Ladegeräte oft trotzdem nicht nutzen kann.


... das ist mir auch aufgefallen: das Aufladen am Computer funktioniert, übers iPad-Ladegerät nicht: da radelt man dann ggf. mit weniger los, als vorher drauf war. Sehr gut beobachtet!


----------



## Fawlty (18. März 2022)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> bist du sicher? bei meinem muss ich zum Beenden und Speichern 2 x drücken.
> beim ersten Druck (oben links) sieht man erstmal die Diskette...und beim zweiten wird erst gespeichert.
> 
> nach 1x drücken habe ich noch die Möglichkeit mit oben rechts die Aktivität fort zu führen...


... da hast Du recht, genau so ist es.


----------



## saurer_radler (18. März 2022)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> bist du sicher? bei meinem muss ich zum Beenden und Speichern 2 x drücken.
> beim ersten Druck (oben links) sieht man erstmal die Diskette...und beim zweiten wird erst gespeichert.
> 
> nach 1x drücken habe ich noch die Möglichkeit mit oben rechts die Aktivität fort zu führen...



Da hab ich mich offenbar nicht klar genug ausgedrückt. Natürlich wird auch bei mir erst nach zweimaligem Drücken die Aktivität beendet. Aber beim zweiten Drücken eben bereits nach einem kurzen Drücken. Und das haben meiner Meinung nach andere Hersteller besser gelöst, beim Garmin Edge 1030 zB. ein Schieber am Touchscreen mit dem man das Beenden der Aktivität bestätigt oder bei meiner Coros Laufuhr die 3 Sekunden die man den Knopf gedrückt halten muss. Wenn man zB. die Fahrt auf dem Sigma Rox 11.1 pausiert und dann das GPS aus der Halterung nimmt weil man unterwegs auf der Tour wo einkehrt muss man schon sehr aufpassen um nicht irrtümlich die Aktivität zu beenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolli2609 (19. März 2022)

ja, da hast Du auf jeden Fall Recht. 
beim Ein/ Aus Drehen- wenn Gerät ein- muss man höllisch aufpassen. 
aber mich nervt das ungewollte bzw zu frühe Starten und das damit verbundene zwangsläufige Speichern/ Entfernen müssen von "Null" Aktivitäten noch mehr. 
aber auf dem Ohr ist Sigma leider taub. deren Begründung aus #153 Abs.3 kann ich in keinster Weise nachvollziehen. beispielhaft gut gelöst am Rox 11.0!

jeder hat so seine Verbesserungsvorschläge, aber ich sehe das wie Du; die Basics stimmen schon. alles in allem ein richtig guter "Tacho", bis jetzt.


----------



## TrueFrost (20. März 2022)

Was mir heute noch aufgefallen ist:

Ich bin bestimmt nicht der Einzige hier, der mehr als nur ein Bike pro Typ hat. Nun kann man zwar beim Rox 11.1 EVO mehrere Sportprofile des gleichen Typs anlegen und auch individuell benennen, allerdings sieht man diese Bezeichnung nicht auf dem Gerät selbst, sondern nur in der App, was natürlich völlig fürn Ar... ist.


----------



## Sunrise-Driver (22. März 2022)

Moin zusammen, 
habe da mal eine ganz doofe Frage .... sollte man den R1 DUO HF Sensor immer vom Gurt trennen, um die Batterie zu schonen oder schaltet der sich bei Nichtbenutzung von selbst ab? ... oder ist er eh am dauersenden 

Thx und beste Grüße
Christian


----------



## Foo-Fighters (22. März 2022)

Sunrise-Driver schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> habe da mal eine ganz doofe Frage .... sollte man den R1 DUO HF Sensor immer vom Gurt trennen, um die Batterie zu schonen oder schaltet der sich bei Nichtbenutzung von selbst ab? ... oder ist er eh am dauersenden
> 
> Thx und beste Grüße
> Christian


Hallo,

ich trenne meinen nur zum sauber machen, die Batterie hält ca. 1,5 Jahre.


----------



## Jandy (1. April 2022)

Hi, 

kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich denn bei einem auf dem Gerät geladenen Track den Zoom einstellen kann? 

Danke


----------



## Rolli2609 (1. April 2022)

Jandy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich denn bei einem auf dem Gerät geladenen Track den Zoom einstellen kann?
> 
> Danke


Hi, 
kann man nicht.
Man hat nur den Auto Zoom, eine manuelle Einstellung gibt es nicht; zumindest momentan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jandy (3. April 2022)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> Hi,
> kann man nicht.
> Man hat nur den Auto Zoom, eine manuelle Einstellung gibt es nicht; zumindest momentan.


Schade, die Option würde ich mir tatsächlich wünschen. Aber danke für die Auskunft.

Und wenn wir schon dabei sind: Ich würde das Display auch gerne zwischenzeitlich per Knopfdruck abschalten können...


----------



## Rolli2609 (3. April 2022)

zwischenzeitlich habe ich im Blog des GPS Radlers gelesen, das das manuelle Zoomen sogar mal per FW Update möglich gemacht werden soll. 
Du findest es unter dem Test, im Blog (22 März)









						▷ Sigma ROX 11.1 EVO Test ☑️ sportlicher GPS-Radcomputer
					

Sigma ROX 11.1 EVO » GPS Trainigscomputer ✅ Einfache Bedienung ✓ Präzise ✓ Top eBike Integration ▻ Jetzt Testbericht lesen!




					gpsradler.de
				




_Da wir den Wunsch nach manuellem Einstellen des Zoom levels aber inzwischen häufiger bekommen haben, werden wir diesen auch in einem der kommenden Updates umsetzen. Wann das genau sein wird, kann ich aber noch nicht sagen. Auch an der Indikation bzgl. OFF Track werden wir noch etwas verbessern- auch wenn es nicht ganz Deinem Vorschlag entsprechen wird
Viele Grüße,
Niklas (Sigma)_


Jandy schrieb:


> Display auch gerne zwischenzeitlich per Knopfdruck abschalten


also nen Schlafmodus gibt es. das ist aber dann eher was für das Abschalten des Display bei zB einer Einkehr usw. für während der Fahrt abdunkeln ist es aber wohl zu umständlich


----------



## Jandy (4. April 2022)

Das sind ja wirklich erfreuliche Nachrichten, top!



Rolli2609 schrieb:


> also nen Schlafmodus gibt es. das ist aber dann eher was für das Abschalten des Display bei zB einer Einkehr usw. für während der Fahrt abdunkeln ist es aber wohl zu umständlich



Mir ging es tatsächlich um das Abunkeln während der Fahrt. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht ergibt sich da ja auch etwas in der Zukunft


----------



## JensBruer (7. April 2022)

Hallo,

ich seit kurzem Besitzer eines Rox 11.1 Evo. Habe noch einen Garmin Edge 810.

Mir sind ein paar Sachen aufgefallen. Einige wurde auch im Forum von Mtb News beschrieben.

1.    Beim Beenden einer Aktivät ist nur ein speichern oder fortsetzen möglich, kein verwerfen. 
Wenn man den Rox aus der Halterung nimmt kann man ausversehen eine Aktivtät ungewollt starten und muss diese speichern (Datenmüll).

2.    Das löschen einer Aktivät ist über die Ride App möglich, bleibt aber auf dem Rox bestehen. Hier muss man in der Ride App den Speicher zurücksetzten. 

3.    jetzt da größte Problem, ich habe mich für den Rox entschieden wegen den Bikeprofilen. Beim Edge war das gut gelöst. Hier ist es ein wenig problematisch. Wenn man mehrere Fahrräder hat muss man ein eigenes Symbol wählen (RDB, MTB, ICY usw.), in der App kann man dazu Namen vergeben, z.B. Bike1, Bike2 usw.. Aber auf dem Rox sieht man diese Namen nicht! Wenn man mehrere Räder über das Symbol MTB erstellt gibt es auch ein weiteres Problem. Es wird alles Gesamt zum Symbol gespeichert. Also weiss man nicht wie viele Gesamt Km man mit Bike 1 oder Bike 2 hat, da es die Summe von beiden sind. Hier gibt es auch eine Einschränkung man kann in der App nur die Gesamt Km von max 4 Symbolen sehen (RDB, MTB, ICY, Ebike). Bei Bmx zeigt er mir keine Summe an.


----------



## Hans1959 (7. April 2022)

Genau so doof finde ich es das man wie beim alten Rox 11 die Tour nicht unterbrechen kann und das Gerät ausschalten ohne vorher abzuspeichern.
Keine vernünftige Anbindung an das Data Center,ist mir auch völlig unverständlich was das soll und was man sich dabei gedacht hat.
In der App fehlen doch wesentliche Dinge wie Wochen bzw.Monats Übersicht der Trainingseinheiten.


----------



## Fawlty (7. April 2022)

JensBruer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich seit kurzem Besitzer eines Rox 11.1 Evo. Habe noch einen Garmin Edge 810.
> 
> ...


Punkt 1+2 sind bekannt und auch von mir hier mehrfach adressiert, wurden jedoch von Sigma nicht als Fehler, sondern als Feature beschrieben. Da ist wohl nichts mehr zu erwarten, kann man abhaken (2. ist m.N.n. definitiv ein Fehler, für das aktuelle Verhalten fehlt jeder Sinn/ Anwendungsfall ).

Punkt 3 scheint mir etwas spezieller+komplexer. Da würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle direkt über die Supportseite an Sigma wenden.


----------



## Fawlty (7. April 2022)

Hans1959 schrieb:


> Keine vernünftige Anbindung an das Data Center,ist mir auch völlig unverständlich was das soll und was man sich dabei gedacht hat.


das geht doch über die Sigma-cloud ziemlich gut? Rox11.1 -> rideApp -> Sync automatisch ins SDC über cloud. Funktioniert zuverlässig.
Ansonsten über USB wie früher beim Rox7/11: aber das ist eigentlich unnötig. Was auch MEINE Kaufentscheidung war - kein Kabeldings mehr, kein Herumtragen des Rox mehr.


----------



## saurer_radler (8. April 2022)

Was ich beim Rox 11.1 hinsichtlich der Hardware zu bemängeln habe: Passt nicht zu 100% auf Garmin- kompatible Halterungen und zudem dürfte der Gehäuse- Kunststoff relativ weich weich sein. Nachdem ich festgestellt habe, dass der Rox in dieser Halterung zu wackeln begonnen hat ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Ränder der Halte-Vertiefungen etwas abgewetzt sind. 

Werde meinen Rox 11.1 künftig nur noch mit einer originalen Sigma- Halterung fahren wo er (noch) gut hält, allerdings ist das weiche Material schon etwas suboptimal.

Hat wer ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Rolli2609 (8. April 2022)

Fawlty schrieb:


> das geht doch über die Sigma-cloud ziemlich gut? Rox11.1 -> rideApp -> Sync automatisch ins SDC über cloud. Funktioniert zuverlässig.


ja, das schon, aber ich denke @Hans1959 meint etwas anderes, und da geb ich ihm Recht. 
einige sehr interessante Werte wurden herausgenommen/ nicht mehr im SDC sichtbar. keinerlei Einstellmöglichkeit usw.....
der elf nuller hatte/ hat das volle Programm im SDC, ist mir auch viel lieber als diese ständige Handywischerei. da guck ich mir meine Fahrerei doch lieber am 19 Zöller an. 
aber ist wohl Geschmacksache


----------



## Hans1959 (8. April 2022)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> ja, das schon, aber ich denke @Hans1959 meint etwas anderes, und da geb ich ihm Recht.
> einige sehr interessante Werte wurden herausgenommen/ nicht mehr im SDC sichtbar. keinerlei Einstellmöglichkeit usw.....
> der elf nuller hatte/ hat das volle Programm im SDC, ist mir auch viel lieber als diese ständige Handywischerei. da guck ich mir meine Fahrerei doch lieber am 19 Zöller an.
> aber ist wohl Geschmacksache


Für mich ist bei Sigma keine klare Linie in den Podukten,jedes Gerät ist komplett anders gestrickt,NFC,WLAN,Bluetooth, 2 verschiedene Apps,eine Desktop Version die sich aber nur eingeschränkt nutzen läßt. Klar kann man mit der Ride App den Rox11.1 leichter konfigurieren, aber wie oft macht man das?Was die reine Auswertung angeht oder was Statistik betrifft,kann doch die Ride App nichts.Ist bestimmt ausbau fähig aber das ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.Nicht falsch verstehen,ich hab selber den Rox 11.1 und bin mit dem Gerät ansich zufrieden aber die Kompatibilität zum DC find ich völlig unbefriedigend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fawlty (8. April 2022)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> ja, das schon, aber ich denke @Hans1959 meint etwas anderes, und da geb ich ihm Recht.
> einige sehr interessante Werte wurden herausgenommen/ nicht mehr im SDC sichtbar. keinerlei Einstellmöglichkeit usw.....
> der elf nuller hatte/ hat das volle Programm im SDC, ist mir auch viel lieber als diese ständige Handywischerei. da guck ich mir meine Fahrerei doch lieber am 19 Zöller an.
> aber ist wohl Geschmacksache


das kann natürlich sein - ich bin da nicht so anspruchsvoll: mir reicht es, wenn die Strecke zuverlässig aufgezeichnet wird und die Hm stimmen. Bissel Tracknavigation noch, fertig. 

Viel mehr stört mich seit mind. letztem Jahr, daß (zumindest in meinem Beritt) eine MTB-Planung über komoot zuverlässig ins Gebüsch oder auf mit Gleisschrauben gespickte alte Bahnlinien führt. Nur, weil da mal einer langgefahren ist, ist das dann doch noch keine MTB-Fahrradstrecke... hat komoot da was am Planungsalgorithmus geändert?


----------



## Hans1959 (8. April 2022)

Fawlty schrieb:


> das kann natürlich sein - ich bin da nicht so anspruchsvoll: mir reicht es, wenn die Strecke zuverlässig aufgezeichnet wird und die Hm stimmen. Bissel Tracknavigation noch, fertig.
> 
> Viel mehr stört mich seit mind. letztem Jahr, daß (zumindest in meinem Beritt) eine MTB-Planung über komoot zuverlässig ins Gebüsch oder auf mit Gleisschrauben gespickte alte Bahnlinien führt. Nur, weil da mal einer langgefahren ist, ist das dann doch noch keine MTB-Fahrradstrecke... hat komoot da was am Planungsalgorithmus geändert?


Im Prinzip hast du ja recht,jeder hat halt so seine Wünsche,wird man auch nicht alle erfüllen können.
Komoot Planung funktioniert eigentlich sehr gut,allerdings plane ich nur Gravel Touren


----------



## colinSTi (18. April 2022)

How to pause activity without saving it? For example I have to take a rest, so I switch of device, but only option is to end and save the activity, in ROX 11 there is no such problem


----------



## colinSTi (18. April 2022)

How to pause activity without saving it? For example I have to take a rest, so I switch of device, but only option is to end and save the activity, in ROX 11 there is no such problem


----------



## Jandy (19. April 2022)

colinSTi schrieb:


> How to pause activity without saving it? For example I have to take a rest, so I switch of device, but only option is to end and save the activity, in ROX 11 there is no such problem


You can use sleep mode to achieve the desired effect


----------



## husaberg_pue (20. April 2022)

TrueFrost schrieb:


> Was mir heute noch aufgefallen ist:
> 
> Ich bin bestimmt nicht der Einzige hier, der mehr als nur ein Bike pro Typ hat. Nun kann man zwar beim Rox 11.1 EVO mehrere Sportprofile des gleichen Typs anlegen und auch individuell benennen, allerdings sieht man diese Bezeichnung nicht auf dem Gerät selbst, sondern nur in der App, was natürlich völlig fürn Ar... ist.


Wie hast du die zusätzlichen Profile angelegt? Ich finde weder im DataCenter noch in der Ride-App die passende Schaltfläche...Die auf der Hilfeseite angezeigte Ansicht finde ich nicht...


----------



## Rolli2609 (20. April 2022)

husaberg_pue schrieb:


> Ich finde weder im DataCenter noch in der Ride-App


Gerät mit der Ride App verbinden-

Einstellungen-auf den Rox tippen-Sportprofile an tippen
dann siehst du deine Profile. und dann unten rechts auf das + Zeichen fürs Hinzufügen neuer Profile...

(ggf. löschen von nicht benötigten Profile durch seitliches weg wischen ist hier auch möglich)


die Anleitung die du da hast, gilt glaube ich nicht für den 11.1...(vermute ich) denn die Möglichkeiten im DC wurden stark beschnitten für den Evo. alles soll nur noch über die App gehen leider.


_(übrigens hab ich grad gesehen, das es eine neue FW gibt. mit Hinweisen, die man lesen sollte lt Sigma.)_


----------



## Tendril (20. April 2022)

Guten Tag allerseits!
Ich bin seit gestern ebenfalls stolzer und leider auch genervter Besitzer eines ROX 11.1
Da ich gerne u.a. Komoot in Verbindung mit dem ROX nützen möchte und die Komoot App sowohl auf meinem iPad als auch auf meinem iPhone nutze, habe ich auch auf beiden Geräten (iPad und iPhone) die Sigma Ride App installiert. 
Den ROX habe ich dann gestern erstmal über das iPad konfiguriert. Kopplung und Einrichtung haben mühelos funktioniert.
Danach wollte ich mal ausprobieren, wie der ROX in Verbindung mit dem iPhone funzt, habe deshalb den ROX vom iPad getrennt und mit dem iPhone verbunden. Auch dies ging mühelos. Später wollte ich ihn wieder mit dem iPad verbinden und habe ihn deshalb wieder vom iPhone getrennt.
Seither kann ich das Gerät weder mit dem iPad, noch mit dem iPhone koppe. Die Geräte finden sich nicht mehr.
Zurücksetzen des ROX und neuladen der App inkl. löschen des ROX im Bluetooh Menu bringen nichts. Eine Mail an Sigma wurde mit denselben „Tipps“ die ich alle schon selbst probierte, sowie dem Hinweis der ROX sei nicht zur Nutzung mit dem iPad gedacht (komisch, warum finde ich dann die Sigma Ride App für iPad OS im Appstore?) und der Ermahnung immer genau auf die Benachrichtigungen in der Android-Benachrichtigungsleiste (ich benutze ein iPhone/iPad! Nix Android) zu achten…
Ich muss sagen ich bin ziemlich frustriert. Nachdem ich vor 10 Jahren eine Saison lang einen Sigma Radcomputer benutzte, welcher sich innert kürzest Zeit in Einzelteile zerlegte, wollte ich Sigma mal wieder ne Chance geben. Allerdings habe ich mittlerweile das Gefühl das war ne sehr schlechte Idee.
Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Schwinn4Banger (20. April 2022)

Hallo,
zumindest ist das Problem gelöst, dass eine Aktivität nicht pausiert wird, indem man den Speedsensor nur mit ANT+ verbindet. Dann hält auch die Batterie länger!

Aber wieso kann eine Aktivität nicht pausiert, das Gerät ausgeschaltet werden und dann nach Start des selbigen die Aktivität wieder fortgesetzt werden?? Das ist unlogisch, dass man bei einer längeren Pause das Gerät anlassen muss! Akkuschonend ist das nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolli2609 (20. April 2022)

Schwinn4Banger schrieb:


> Akkuschonend ist das nicht.


hast Du es schon mal mit dem Schlafmodus probiert bezüglich lange Pause/ Akkuschonung. könnte mir vorstellen, das da der Akkuverbrauch stark minimiert wird. 

allerdings hab ich es selbst auch noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## RR_renner (20. April 2022)

Tendril schrieb:


> Guten Tag allerseits!
> Ich bin seit gestern ebenfalls stolzer und leider auch genervter Besitzer eines ROX 11.1
> Da ich gerne u.a. Komoot in Verbindung mit dem ROX nützen möchte und die Komoot App sowohl auf meinem iPad als auch auf meinem iPhone nutze, habe ich auch auf beiden Geräten (iPad und iPhone) die Sigma Ride App installiert.
> Den ROX habe ich dann gestern erstmal über das iPad konfiguriert. Kopplung und Einrichtung haben mühelos funktioniert.
> ...



Hi @Tendril ,

mir ist sowas ähnliches mal passiert. iOS ist manchmal bisschen 'hinterlistig'. Wenn man den ROX 11.1 nicht aus den Systemeinstellungen löscht, 'schnappt' sich das iPhone oder iPad entsprechend den ROX und der 'andere' kann ihn dann nicht mehr finden.

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden haben, hast Du den ROX 11.1 auch aus den Systemeinstellungen>Bluetooth gelöscht, oder? Um ganz sicher zu gehen, könntest Du auch auf dem iPad Bluetooth deaktivieren oder das iPad ausschalten. Dann ist der Einfluss definitiv nicht mehr da.

Hast Du das auch probiert?


----------



## Tendril (20. April 2022)

RR_renner schrieb:


> Hi @Tendril ,
> 
> mir ist sowas ähnliches mal passiert. iOS ist manchmal bisschen 'hinterlistig'. Wenn man den ROX 11.1 nicht aus den Systemeinstellungen löscht, 'schnappt' sich das iPhone oder iPad entsprechend den ROX und der 'andere' kann ihn dann nicht mehr finden.
> 
> ...


Danke dir für deine Antwort auf meinen Post! Tatsächlich habe ich die Sigma Ride App auf dem iPad deinstalliert und den ROX im Bluetooth Menu gelöscht. Nützt aber alles nix, ich kann den ROX nicht mehr koppeln. Im Prinzip wäre ich völlig zufrieden, wenn ich den ROX nur noch mit dem iPhone nutzen könnte, da ich die App auch auf dem kleinen Display ganz okay finde. Komoot könnte ich ja weiterhin auf beiden Geräten nutzen, da empfinde ich die Nutzung auf dem iPad als angenehmer.
Nur wie gesagt, seit gestern Abend ist es mir nicht mehr gelungen den ROX mit der Ride App zu verbinden, egal was ich versuche. So kann ich natürlich auch keine Tracks von Komoot speichern und somit ist der ROX für mich so unbrauchbar. Ich werde morgen früh nochmal die Sigma Hotline anrufen (hing heute schon in der Warteschleife, aber hatte dann keine Zeit mehr) und wenn das Teil dann nicht zum laufen zu bringen ist, geht es an den Shop zurück wo ich es gekauft habe. Hole ich mir halt was von Wahoo oder Garmin. Schade, aber Sigma scheint nach wie vor eher billig als preiswert zu sein…


----------



## Fawlty (21. April 2022)

obwohl ich den 11.1 nun schon seit längerem benutze und gut damit klarkomme, hab ich dennoch eine Frage: wie kann ich unterwegs eine geänderte Route (geplant in komoot) zur Navigation auf den Rox bringen, ohne dass ich die aktuelle Streckenaufzeichnung abbrechen und eine neue starten muss?

Also ich will einen neuen Track verwenden ( inkl. Navigation) , aber die Aufzeichnung soll fortlaufend sein. Geht das?


----------



## Tendril (21. April 2022)

So, der Rox ist auf dem Rückweg zum Shop, nachdem ich heute Morgen eine weitere Mail von Sigma erhalten habe. Der, wie schon im vorherigen Mail, nicht besonders freundliche Herr vom Kundendienst forderte mich auf, den Radcomputer auf eigene Rechnung an Sigma zurückzusenden um „die Bluetooth Verbindung zu überprüfen“. Wobei er nicht vergass mich darauf hinzuweisen, ich solle das Paket „ausreichend frankieren“. Darauf habe ich aber lieber verzichtet. Das Prozedere hätte für mich Aufwand (Sigma Kundendienst-Formular ausfüllen, Gerät verpacken und zur Post bringen) und Kosten bedeutet. Bei zweifelhaften Erfolgsaussichten m.M.n. Da es sich höchstwahrscheinlich um einen Softwarebug handelt, der keineswegs in Verbindung mit einem anderen Smartphone ebenfalls auftreten muss, ist die Gefahr gross, dass Sigma sich mit einem „bei uns hat es funktioniert und die Hardware ist intakt“ oder so aus der Verantwortung gestohlen hätte.
Ich muss sagen, die ganze Geschichte hat bei mir einen sehr unangenehmen Eindruck hinterlassen. Der Sigma Kundendienst erschien mir nicht besonders kompetent und ich hatte den Eindruck, dass ich als Hilfe suchender Kunde, als lästig empfunden wurde. Meine ursprüngliche Nachricht an Sigma wurde von dem Mitarbeiter scheinbar nur überflogen, weshalb er mir als iOS User z.B. den „Tipp“ gab, auf die Android Benachrichtigungen zu achten.  Die restlichen Lösungsvorschläge waren alles Sachen, auf die ich (und wohl jeder andere) auch gekommen bin, wie zurücksetzen des Rox, oder löschen des Geräts aus dem Bluetooth Menu. Gekrönt wurde das Ganze mit dem Hinweis auf die eher banalen und in meinem Fall leider unnützen Videotutorials von Sigma. Fragen meinerseits wie z.B. warum man die Ride App denn im App-Store fürs iPad findet, wenn Sigma den Gebrauch der App mit einem Tablet ausschliesst, wurden ignoriert, Fragen zur Neuinstallation der Ride App ebenfalls.
Tja, so verliert man Kunden. Ich habe mir nach der Rücksendung des Rox umgehend einen Wahoo Elemnt Bolt 2 bestellt. Der ist zwar deutlich teurer, aber ich nehme an, dass es derartigen Ärger mit diesem Gerät nicht geben wird.
Von Sigma würde ich mir in nächster Zeit allenfalls ein batteriebetriebenes Rücklicht oder sowas kaufen. Wer weiss, vielleicht gebe ich mir in 10 Jahren noch eine dritte Chance mit einem Sigma Radcomputer. Falls es die Firma dann noch gibt… 
Peace, I‘m outta here…


----------



## RR_renner (21. April 2022)

Tendril schrieb:


> So, der Rox ist auf dem Rückweg zum Shop, nachdem ich heute Morgen eine weitere Mail von Sigma erhalten habe. Der, wie schon im vorherigen Mail, nicht besonders freundliche Herr vom Kundendienst forderte mich auf, den Radcomputer auf eigene Rechnung an Sigma zurückzusenden um „die Bluetooth Verbindung zu überprüfen“. Wobei er nicht vergass mich darauf hinzuweisen, ich solle das Paket „ausreichend frankieren“. Darauf habe ich aber lieber verzichtet. Das Prozedere hätte für mich Aufwand (Sigma Kundendienst-Formular ausfüllen, Gerät verpacken und zur Post bringen) und Kosten bedeutet. Bei zweifelhaften Erfolgsaussichten m.M.n. Da es sich höchstwahrscheinlich um einen Softwarebug handelt, der keineswegs in Verbindung mit einem anderen Smartphone ebenfalls auftreten muss, ist die Gefahr gross, dass Sigma sich mit einem „bei uns hat es funktioniert und die Hardware ist intakt“ oder so aus der Verantwortung gestohlen hätte.
> Ich muss sagen, die ganze Geschichte hat bei mir einen sehr unangenehmen Eindruck hinterlassen. Der Sigma Kundendienst erschien mir nicht besonders kompetent und ich hatte den Eindruck, dass ich als Hilfe suchender Kunde, als lästig empfunden wurde. Meine ursprüngliche Nachricht an Sigma wurde von dem Mitarbeiter scheinbar nur überflogen, weshalb er mir als iOS User z.B. den „Tipp“ gab, auf die Android Benachrichtigungen zu achten.  Die restlichen Lösungsvorschläge waren alles Sachen, auf die ich (und wohl jeder andere) auch gekommen bin, wie zurücksetzen des Rox, oder löschen des Geräts aus dem Bluetooth Menu. Gekrönt wurde das Ganze mit dem Hinweis auf die eher banalen und in meinem Fall leider unnützen Videotutorials von Sigma. Fragen meinerseits wie z.B. warum man die Ride App denn im App-Store fürs iPad findet, wenn Sigma den Gebrauch der App mit einem Tablet ausschliesst, wurden ignoriert, Fragen zur Neuinstallation der Ride App ebenfalls.
> Tja, so verliert man Kunden. Ich habe mir nach der Rücksendung des Rox umgehend einen Wahoo Elemnt Bolt 2 bestellt. Der ist zwar deutlich teurer, aber ich nehme an, dass es derartigen Ärger mit diesem Gerät nicht geben wird.
> Von Sigma würde ich mir in nächster Zeit allenfalls ein batteriebetriebenes Rücklicht oder sowas kaufen. Wer weiss, vielleicht gebe ich mir in 10 Jahren noch eine dritte Chance mit einem Sigma Radcomputer. Falls es die Firma dann noch gibt…
> Peace, I‘m outta here…


Hi @Tendril ,

oh... da hat sich ja seit gestern einiges getan  Hoffe Du hast bei Wahoo mehr Glück. Ich drücke auf jeden Fall die Daumen. 
Das mit dem iPad wundert mich. Ist am Ende ja auch nur ein iOS und Bluetooth. Daher sollte das erst einmal kein Problem sein. Und wenn Du es überall entfernt hast (das muss man bei iOS wirklich beachten), dann sollte das keine Probleme verursachen. Bisher hatte ich zumindest auf einem iPhone 13 (kein Pro), keinerlei Probleme. 
Ich habe die Woche die neue FW installiert und muss sagen, dass hat super funktioniert. Da habe ich mit anderen Produkten (z. B. Coros) schon ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RR_renner (21. April 2022)

Fawlty schrieb:


> obwohl ich den 11.1 nun schon seit längerem benutze und gut damit klarkomme, hab ich dennoch eine Frage: wie kann ich unterwegs eine geänderte Route (geplant in komoot) zur Navigation auf den Rox bringen, ohne dass ich die aktuelle Streckenaufzeichnung abbrechen und eine neue starten muss?
> 
> Also ich will einen neuen Track verwenden ( inkl. Navigation) , aber die Aufzeichnung soll fortlaufend sein. Geht das?


Hi @Fawlty ,

willst Du einfach nur eine andere Route auswählen, die aber nicht auf dem ROX 11.1 ist? Oder willst Du die aktuell ausgewählte abändern? 

Im Menü, dass kommt, wenn man Fährt ist doch oben rechts ein Button... Ich glaub da steht was mit Tracks (habe meinen ROX 11.1 gerade nicht griffbereit ). Wenn man da draufgeht, kann man eigentlich immer eine neue Route auswählen.

Oder habe ich da ganz falsch verstanden?


----------



## Fawlty (22. April 2022)

Hallo @RR_renner,
ich möchte z.B. nach der Hälfte der Strecke die Rückfahrt abändern. Also nicht den ursprünglich geplanten Rückweg, sondern einen anderen nehmen. Dazu habe ich den bestehenden Track in Komoot angepasst. Allerdings kann ich in der Ride.app diesen korrigierten Track nicht importieren (und damit auch nicht auf den ROX), da weiterhin die Aufzeichnung der Fahrtstrecke läuft (bzw. pausiert ist). Diese Aufzeichnung könnte ich abbrechen/speichern, habe danach aber bestenfalls 2 getrennte Aufzeichnungen, was ich vermeiden will.

Grundproblem ist wohl, dass man in der Ride.app nicht an die Tracksynchronisierung rankommt, wenn eine Aufzeichnung läuft/pausiert.


----------



## Tendril (22. April 2022)

RR_renner schrieb:


> Hi @Tendril ,
> 
> oh... da hat sich ja seit gestern einiges getan  Hoffe Du hast bei Wahoo mehr Glück. Ich drücke auf jeden Fall die Daumen.
> Das mit dem iPad wundert mich. Ist am Ende ja auch nur ein iOS und Bluetooth. Daher sollte das erst einmal kein Problem sein. Und wenn Du es überall entfernt hast (das muss man bei iOS wirklich beachten), dann sollte das keine Probleme verursachen. Bisher hatte ich zumindest auf einem iPhone 13 (kein Pro), keinerlei Probleme.
> Ich habe die Woche die neue FW installiert und muss sagen, dass hat super funktioniert. Da habe ich mit anderen Produkten (z. B. Coros) schon ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht...


Danke @RR_renner! Wahoo geniesst ja einen hervorragenden Ruf, gerade auch was ihre App und die Verbindung zwischen Smartphone und Radcomputer anbelangt. Bugs kann es überall geben und das ist dann natürlich immer ärgerlich. Da haben wir bestimmt alle schon die eine oder andere Erfahrung gesammelt. Für mich kommt es dann halt immer auch darauf an, wie eine Firma mit so einem Problem und mit mir als Kunde umgeht, und da hat mich Sigma leider gar nicht überzeugt.
Die neueste Firmware habe ich übrigens gleich zu Beginn auf den Rox aufgespielt. Wie alles hat auch das problemlos geklappt. Die Probleme begannen erst, als ich den Rox auf dem iPad abgemeldet habe und mit dem iPhone verbunden bzw. dann wieder getrennt. Danach war keine Kopplung mehr hinzukriegen…
Was das iPad betrifft ist die Sache m.M.n. noch weitaus kurioser. Seit 2019 laufen iPads nämlich nicht (!) mehr mit demselben OS wie die iPhones. Das damals eingeführte iPad OS ist zwar an iOS angelehnt, aber ist ein eigenständiges Betriebssystem. Apps für das eine Betriebssystem laufen m.W. nicht zwingend ohne Anpassungen auf dem anderen OS, und ich gehe doch davon aus, dass Apple nicht automatisch eine App fürs iPhone einfach in den Appstore des iPads stellt. Ich nehme an, Sigma wusste darüber Bescheid und hat ihr Entwicklungsteam allenfalls die App fürs iPad OS anpassen lassen (?)
Auf jeden Fall existiert die App im Appstore für iPad OS und ich nehme doch stark an, Sigma weiss das.
Trotzdem schrieb mir der Sigma-Mitarbeiter „Eine Verbindung zum Tablet wird von uns nicht unterstützt, dazu werden wir keinen Bezug nehmen da nicht implementiert von uns.“
Die Frage warum denn die App fürs iPad im Appstore zu finden ist wurde wie gesagt ignoriert.
Wie gesagt, ich werde wohl nach meinen katastrophalen Erfahrungen mit einem Sigma Radcomputer im Sommer 2010 und dem Totalfail mit dem Rox 11.1 jetzt künftig einen Bogen um Sigma-Produkte machen…
Allen anderen wünsche ich viel Glück, und falls mal etwas nicht klappt einen kompetenteren und netteren Supportmitarbeiter am anderen Ende…


----------



## Fawlty (22. April 2022)

Tendril schrieb:


> Eine Verbindung zum Tablet wird von uns nicht unterstützt, dazu werden wir keinen Bezug nehmen da nicht implementiert von uns.“


...wenn sich seine Aussage auf das SigmaDataCenter bezog,  hat er  leider recht: denn: 
Time to say goodbye​
Lieber User,
die mobile Version des SIGMA DATA CENTER für Tablets/ iPads wird seit dem 01. März 2022 nicht mehr unterstützt. SIGMA aktualisiert zukünftig diese iOS und Android Version des DATA CENTERs nicht mehr.


----------



## Tendril (22. April 2022)

Fawlty schrieb:


> ...wenn sich seine Aussage auf das SigmaDataCenter bezog,  hat er  leider recht: denn:
> Time to say goodbye​
> Lieber User,
> die mobile Version des SIGMA DATA CENTER für Tablets/ iPads wird seit dem 01. März 2022 nicht mehr unterstützt. SIGMA aktualisiert zukünftig diese iOS und Android Version des DATA CENTERs nicht mehr.


Dass mag ja sein, aber ich habe das iPad ja nicht mit dem Data Center  sondern mit der Ride App benutzt und das Sigma auch so mitgeteilt.
Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, der Typ wusste nicht so recht wovon er schreibt…
Aber „Time to say goodbye“ trifft es für mich auch. Time to say goodbye to Sigma…


----------



## T.R. (22. April 2022)

Hallo,
Ich habe eine Frage zu der manuellen Rundenfunktion. Ich möchte meine Leistung an Anstiegen optimieren und deshalb messen. Dies ist über die Rundenfunktion grundsätzlich möglich. Ich stelle ich mir vor, jeden Anstieg auf einer Tour als separate Runde zu messen. Mir ist jetzt aufgefallen, dass, wenn ich eine manuelle Runde durch Betätigung der Rundentaste abgeschlossen habe, automatisch eine neue Runde beginnt. Kann ich dieses automatische Beginnen einer neuen Runde nach manueller  Beendigung einer Runde abstellen? Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe…


----------



## Rolli2609 (22. April 2022)

deaktiviere mal die "Auto Runde".
normalerweise sollte man dann nur seperate Runden haben.

ist "Auto Runde" aktiviert, ist das Ende der einen  Runde immer der Beginn der nächsten.


----------



## RR_renner (22. April 2022)

T.R. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe eine Frage zu der manuellen Rundenfunktion. Ich möchte meine Leistung an Anstiegen optimieren und deshalb messen. Dies ist über die Rundenfunktion grundsätzlich möglich. Ich stelle ich mir vor, jeden Anstieg auf einer Tour als separate Runde zu messen. Mir ist jetzt aufgefallen, dass, wenn ich eine manuelle Runde durch Betätigung der Rundentaste abgeschlossen habe, automatisch eine neue Runde beginnt. Kann ich dieses automatische Beginnen einer neuen Runde nach manueller  Beendigung einer Runde abstellen? Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe…


Hallo @T.R. ,

ich glaube der Grundgedanke einer Runde ist die, dass es da keine Lücken geben kann. 
Aber das muss Dich gar nicht stören. Jedes mal wenn Du an Deinen beliebigen Startpunkt kommst, drückst Du eine Runde und wenn Du am Ende ankommst, dann drückst Du wieder. Damit hast Du auf jeden Fall den Abschnitt den Du haben möchtest. Der Abschnitt zwischen zwei Runden wird zwar auch gespeichert, aber der Interessiert Dich dann nicht. Weißt du wie ich meine? Nur darfst Du keine Runden rauslöschen, da sonst der Start oder Endpunkt von Deinem Abschnitt fehlt. 
Hier ein Beispiel

Fahrtbeginn -> Startgedrückt
Beginn Anstieg -> Drücke Runde (Ende Runde 1)
Ende Anstieg -> Drücke Runde (Ende Runde 2)
Beginn Anstieg -> Drücke Runde (Ende Runde 3)
Ende Anstieg -> Drücke Runde (Ende Runde 4)
...

In dem Beispiel könntest Du die Daten von Deinem Anstieg 1 in Runde 2 finden. Die Daten von Anstieg 2 würdest Du dann in den Daten der Runde 4 finden. 

Runde 1 und Runde 3 würden zwar da sein, aber nicht weiter interessant für Dich (wobei da dann Daten der Erholung drin sind... )

Ich hoffe es war verständlich und hat keinen verwirrt


----------



## RR_renner (22. April 2022)

Tendril schrieb:


> Danke @RR_renner! Wahoo geniesst ja einen hervorragenden Ruf, gerade auch was ihre App und die Verbindung zwischen Smartphone und Radcomputer anbelangt. Bugs kann es überall geben und das ist dann natürlich immer ärgerlich. Da haben wir bestimmt alle schon die eine oder andere Erfahrung gesammelt. Für mich kommt es dann halt immer auch darauf an, wie eine Firma mit so einem Problem und mit mir als Kunde umgeht, und da hat mich Sigma leider gar nicht überzeugt.
> Die neueste Firmware habe ich übrigens gleich zu Beginn auf den Rox aufgespielt. Wie alles hat auch das problemlos geklappt. Die Probleme begannen erst, als ich den Rox auf dem iPad abgemeldet habe und mit dem iPhone verbunden bzw. dann wieder getrennt. Danach war keine Kopplung mehr hinzukriegen…
> Was das iPad betrifft ist die Sache m.M.n. noch weitaus kurioser. Seit 2019 laufen iPads nämlich nicht (!) mehr mit demselben OS wie die iPhones. Das damals eingeführte iPad OS ist zwar an iOS angelehnt, aber ist ein eigenständiges Betriebssystem. Apps für das eine Betriebssystem laufen m.W. nicht zwingend ohne Anpassungen auf dem anderen OS, und ich gehe doch davon aus, dass Apple nicht automatisch eine App fürs iPhone einfach in den Appstore des iPads stellt. Ich nehme an, Sigma wusste darüber Bescheid und hat ihr Entwicklungsteam allenfalls die App fürs iPad OS anpassen lassen (?)
> Auf jeden Fall existiert die App im Appstore für iPad OS und ich nehme doch stark an, Sigma weiss das.
> ...


Hi @Tendril ,
das stimmt. Wahoo hat wirklich einen guten Ruf. Was mich bisher von Wahoo abgeschreckt hat, ist der Preis und die Haltbarkeit. Ich habe schon Wahoo's (Bolt) am Halter festgetapped gesehen  .
Aber am Ende ist es wie Du sagst. Es ist ja nichts verwerfliches Dran, wenn mal Fehler passieren. Wenn dann ein guter Support vorhanden ist, dann ist es alles halb so schlimm. Ich hatte bisher noch keinen Grund den Support zu kontaktieren  Mal sehen ob das so bleibt und ich dann mehr Glück habe.
Das mit dem iPad OS habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Du hattest doch den ROX 11.1 mit dem iPad verbinden und benutzen können... daher kann ich mir jetzt beim besten will keinen Reim drauf machen, warum das dann nicht gehen soll...  
Was aber noch eigenartiger ist, dass Du danach den ROX 11.1 nicht mehr mit dem iPhone verbinden konntest. Das passt gar nicht zusammen. Unter Android würde ich es ja noch verstehen ... Aber iPhone? Da gibt es selten Probleme. WENN ich mal mit Bluetooth Probleme hatte, habe ich das iPhone neu gestartet und alles ging wieder. Ich schätze aber, dass Du das auch probiert hast. Naja, spielt ja eigentlich keine Rolle mehr


----------



## RR_renner (22. April 2022)

Fawlty schrieb:


> Hallo @RR_renner,
> ich möchte z.B. nach der Hälfte der Strecke die Rückfahrt abändern. Also nicht den ursprünglich geplanten Rückweg, sondern einen anderen nehmen. Dazu habe ich den bestehenden Track in Komoot angepasst. Allerdings kann ich in der Ride.app diesen korrigierten Track nicht importieren (und damit auch nicht auf den ROX), da weiterhin die Aufzeichnung der Fahrtstrecke läuft (bzw. pausiert ist). Diese Aufzeichnung könnte ich abbrechen/speichern, habe danach aber bestenfalls 2 getrennte Aufzeichnungen, was ich vermeiden will.
> 
> Grundproblem ist wohl, dass man in der Ride.app nicht an die Tracksynchronisierung rankommt, wenn eine Aufzeichnung läuft/pausiert.


Hallo @Fawlty ,

Jetzt verstehe ich. Den Fall hatte ich so noch nie bedacht. Habe das direkt mal probiert und es ging. Du musst oben auf meine Tracks gehen und dann die Liste die sich öffnet einfach nach unten ziehen. Damit werden die Tracks aktualisiert und damit ist Deine Änderung dann verfügbar.
Danke für den Tipp... werde ich direkt mal beim nächsten mal so ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tendril (22. April 2022)

RR_renner schrieb:


> Hi @Tendril ,
> das stimmt. Wahoo hat wirklich einen guten Ruf. Was mich bisher von Wahoo abgeschreckt hat, ist der Preis und die Haltbarkeit. Ich habe schon Wahoo's (Bolt) am Halter festgetapped gesehen  .
> Aber am Ende ist es wie Du sagst. Es ist ja nichts verwerfliches Dran, wenn mal Fehler passieren. Wenn dann ein guter Support vorhanden ist, dann ist es alles halb so schlimm. Ich hatte bisher noch keinen Grund den Support zu kontaktieren  Mal sehen ob das so bleibt und ich dann mehr Glück habe.
> Das mit dem iPad OS habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Du hattest doch den ROX 11.1 mit dem iPad verbinden und benutzen können... daher kann ich mir jetzt beim besten will keinen Reim drauf machen, warum das dann nicht gehen soll...
> Was aber noch eigenartiger ist, dass Du danach den ROX 11.1 nicht mehr mit dem iPhone verbinden konntest. Das passt gar nicht zusammen. Unter Android würde ich es ja noch verstehen ... Aber iPhone? Da gibt es selten Probleme. WENN ich mal mit Bluetooth Probleme hatte, habe ich das iPhone neu gestartet und alles ging wieder. Ich schätze aber, dass Du das auch probiert hast. Naja, spielt ja eigentlich keine Rolle mehr


Ist so, ich habe wirklich alles versucht um die Koppelung wieder hinzukriegen. Vergeblich. 
Und ja, ich habe die Ride App vom Appstore aufs iPad laden und den Rox damit verbinden und konfigurieren können. Obwohl das angeblich gar nicht implementiert ist. 
Was die Halterung bei Wahoo betrifft, so finde ich es auch schade, dass kein Garmin kompatibles System wie zB beim Rox verwendet wird. Das ist übrigens tatsächlich das Einzige was ich nach wie vor vorbildlich bei Sigma finde.  Ich vermute allerdings auch, dass die festgetapten Bolts die du gesehen hast in einer falschen Halterung montiert waren, oder beim Versuch sie in eine Garmin-Halterung zu quetschen beschädigt wurden.
Zu guter Letzt noch: Ich muss Android was Bluetooth angeht ein Bisschen in Schutz nehmen. Meiner Erfahrung nach funktioniert Bluetooth da oft besser als bei Apple. Wenn eine Firma wie Sigma mir aber ein Produkt verkauft, welches auf Bluetooth setzt und als Apple kompatibel beworben wird, dann erwarte ich auch dass Bugs wie ich es jetzt erlebt habe bei der Produkttestung erkannt werden. Ich bin schliesslich Kunde und nicht Beta-Tester…


----------



## T.R. (23. April 2022)

RR_renner schrieb:


> Hallo @T.R. ,
> 
> ich glaube der Grundgedanke einer Runde ist die, dass es da keine Lücken geben kann.
> Aber das muss Dich gar nicht stören. Jedes mal wenn Du an Deinen beliebigen Startpunkt kommst, drückst Du eine Runde und wenn Du am Ende ankommst, dann drückst Du wieder. Damit hast Du auf jeden Fall den Abschnitt den Du haben möchtest. Der Abschnitt zwischen zwei Runden wird zwar auch gespeichert, aber der Interessiert Dich dann nicht. Weißt du wie ich meine? Nur darfst Du keine Runden rauslöschen, da sonst der Start oder Endpunkt von Deinem Abschnitt fehlt.
> ...


Vielen Dank dafür! Diese Vorgehensweise ist sinnvoll, wenn es tatäschlich nicht anders geht. Die Anstiege sind dann immer die geraden Rundenzahlen und somit auch eindeutig auf den ersten Blick identifizierbar.
Falls noch jemand einen Tipp hat, wie ich die Ablesbarkeit des Displays bei starker, direkter Sonneneinstrahlung verbessern kann, gerne..... Helligkeit steht natürlich schon auf Maximum.....
Danke....


----------



## RR_renner (23. April 2022)

Tendril schrieb:


> Ist so, ich habe wirklich alles versucht um die Koppelung wieder hinzukriegen. Vergeblich.
> Und ja, ich habe die Ride App vom Appstore aufs iPad laden und den Rox damit verbinden und konfigurieren können. Obwohl das angeblich gar nicht implementiert ist.
> Was die Halterung bei Wahoo betrifft, so finde ich es auch schade, dass kein Garmin kompatibles System wie zB beim Rox verwendet wird. Das ist übrigens tatsächlich das Einzige was ich nach wie vor vorbildlich bei Sigma finde.  Ich vermute allerdings auch, dass die festgetapten Bolts die du gesehen hast in einer falschen Halterung montiert waren, oder beim Versuch sie in eine Garmin-Halterung zu quetschen beschädigt wurden.
> Zu guter Letzt noch: Ich muss Android was Bluetooth angeht ein Bisschen in Schutz nehmen. Meiner Erfahrung nach funktioniert Bluetooth da oft besser als bei Apple. Wenn eine Firma wie Sigma mir aber ein Produkt verkauft, welches auf Bluetooth setzt und als Apple kompatibel beworben wird, dann erwarte ich auch dass Bugs wie ich es jetzt erlebt habe bei der Produkttestung erkannt werden. Ich bin schliesslich Kunde und nicht Beta-Tester…


Hi @Tendril ,
... das mit dem Wahoo halter kann natürlich sein. Das hatte ich den natürlich nicht gefragt. 
Warum die den Halter einfach nur um 90° gedreht haben.... das hätten die sich auch sparen können. MIt aller Gewalt NICHT kompatibel zu sein... Muss jeder für sich entscheiden ...

Wegen Bluetooth. Würdest Du echt sagen, Android ist da besser? Habe nur wenig Berührungspunkte gehabt... daher kann ich das nicht wirklich sagen. Wenn man schon bedankt, wieviel unterschiedliche Android Derivate auf dem Markt sind... ob die alle gleich gut sind?  Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es da sicher große Unterschiede gibt.
Welches iPhone hast Du gerade mit welchem OS? Ich habe das iPhone 13 mit 15.4 (muss noch das 15.4.1 Update machen). Damit funktioniert bei mir alles wie es soll. Auch mit dem ROX 11.1 (also wenn man mal von gelegentlichen Restarts vom iPhone absieht )


----------



## Tendril (24. April 2022)

RR_renner schrieb:


> Hi @Tendril ,
> ... das mit dem Wahoo halter kann natürlich sein. Das hatte ich den natürlich nicht gefragt.
> Warum die den Halter einfach nur um 90° gedreht haben.... das hätten die sich auch sparen können. MIt aller Gewalt NICHT kompatibel zu sein... Muss jeder für sich entscheiden ...
> 
> ...


Die Wahoo Halterung ist offenbar nicht nur um 90 Grad verdreht, sondern auch wenige Millimeter grösser. Wer also seinen Elemnt in eine Garmin-Halterung quetscht schabt am Computer etwas Plastik ab. Danach hält das Teil wohl nicht mehr richtig in der Originalhalterung, was man so hört. 
Aber ich stimme dir zu, die Unterschiede sind einfach zu gering, als dass ich eine inkompatible Eigenzüchtung da gutheissen könnte. Wenn schon dann etwas wirklich eigenes mit bestimmen Vorteilen wie die Halterung des Hammerhead Karoo.
Wegen Android: Wir haben/hatten hier mehrere Androiden (Handy meiner Frau, Familientablet, mein altes Handy und Tablet). Alle haben immer problemlos alle Bluetoothgeräte gefunden. Mein  iPad aber findet zB eine Boombox partout nicht, egal was man probiert. Ja, meiner Erfahrung nach funktioniert Bluetooth bei Android generell problemloser. 
Wobei das Kuriose bei der Sigma-Geschichte ja war, das sowohl iPad wie auch iPhone sich beim ersten Versuch problemlos auf Anhieb mit dem Rox 11.1 verbinden konnten. Danach war dann ja erst Schicht im Schacht. 
Ich habe ein iPhone SE und nutze iOS 15.4.1, an veralteter Software lag es also bestimmt nicht. Höchstens an zu neuer 😀
Irgendwo war ein Bug und niemand konnte mir sagen, wo. Wobei der Sigma Kundendienst sich da wie gesagt auch kein Bein ausgerissen hat…


----------



## Karsten Berg (27. April 2022)

*Rox 11.1 evo: wiederholte Fehlermeldung „pairing fehlgeschlagen*“

Ich kann seit kurzem meinen rox11.1 nicht mehr mit dem Smartphone verbinden. Wenn ich eine Kopplung versuche, komme ich immer nur bis zu dem sechsstelligen Code, der mir auf dem rox angezeigt wird. Dann erscheint immer wieder die Fehlermeldung „pairing fehlgeschlagen“. Irgendwelche Tipps? Ich krieg noch Gefühle!
Ride on, Karsten


----------



## Rolli2609 (27. April 2022)

den Rox aus der Blauzahn Liste des Telefons löschen und noch mal bei Adam und Eva anfangen...?!
das schon versucht?


----------



## Karsten Berg (28. April 2022)

Am Bluetooth lag es nicht. Eben hat er sich wieder verbunden, weiß der Himmel warum, vlt. geht es nur an geraden Tagen. Allerdings hatte ich das wlan aus. Da schicken sie Sonden zum Mars, und ich muss mich stundenlang mit sowas beschäftigen.


----------



## Fawlty (28. April 2022)

… es wird Dir nicht direkt helfen, aber wenn mit dem Rox irgendetwas problemlos funktioniert, ist es das Thema Konnektivität (in dem Falle Bluetooth). Das hat man selten. Hier: iphone 8/12.


----------



## JensBruer (5. Mai 2022)

Fawlty schrieb:


> Punkt 1+2 sind bekannt und auch von mir hier mehrfach adressiert, wurden jedoch von Sigma nicht als Fehler, sondern als Feature beschrieben. Da ist wohl nichts mehr zu erwarten, kann man abhaken (2. ist m.N.n. definitiv ein Fehler, für das aktuelle Verhalten fehlt jeder Sinn/ Anwendungsfall ).
> 
> Punkt 3 scheint mir etwas spezieller+komplexer. Da würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle direkt über die Supportseite an Sigma wenden.


Am 07.04.2022 Sigma angeschrieben und bis jetzt noch keine Antwort erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (6. Mai 2022)

Hallo Karsten Berg,

bitte probieren Sie es wie folgt:

Bitte setzen Sie Ihren ROX über das Menü auf die Werkseinstellungen zurück. Dann gehen Sie bitte in die SIGMA RIDE App und löschen den gespeicherten ROX aus der App (falls gelistet). Anschließend gehen Sie bitte in das Bluetooth-Einstellungsmenü Ihres Smartphones und löschen dort ebenfalls den hinterlegten ROX. Starten Sie das Telefon neu.

Starten Sie nun das Pairing erneut. Bitte verbinden Sie den ROX nur über die RIDE APP mit Ihrem Smartphone und nicht über das Bluetooth-Menü Ihres Smartphones. Achten Sie auch auf Benachrichtigungen in der Android Benachrichtigungsleiste, welche beim pairen auftauchen können.


Hallo Karsten Brunner,

haben Sie uns über [email protected] kontaktiert? Bitte teilen Sie uns Ihren vollständigen Namen oder Ihre Mailadresse mit, sodass wir den Vorgang suchen können. Schicken Sie diese Infos gerne per Mail hier im Forum.


Beste Grüße,
das Sigma Sport Support Team.


----------



## Dawieder (7. Mai 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,
mein ROX 11.1 evo schafft einfach keine Komoot-Verbindung, obwohl ich die Ride-App verbunden habe und in Komoot die Bluetooth-Konnektivität aktiviert habe. Ach ja, Tracks übertragen funktioniert...
Kommen beim Komoot-Track nachfahren die Richtungshinweise? (habe ich tatsächlich noch nicht probiert)
Bei einem vom Rox aufgezeichneten Track und dann nachgefahren kommt nur diese "tapsige" Darstellung ohne Abbiegehinweise.
Habe ich was übersehen oder verstehe ich irgendetwas nicht?? (bin eigentlich nach dem Online-Tutorial vorgegangen) Wie habt ihr das mit Komoot hingekriegt?


----------



## Toaster75 (10. Mai 2022)

Hallo @Dawieder,
da Du komoot Konnektivitätä schon gesetzt hast , dann in komoot den track auswählen und die Navigation starten, dann kommt bei mir komoot Verbunden und habe eine Seite wo die Abbiegehinweise erscheinen.

Bei Tracks, egal welche Quelle, gibt es keine Hinweise, sondern nur die breadcrumb Darstellung.


----------



## Fawlty (11. Mai 2022)

Ich glaube, ich hab den (hier schon oft gesuchten) Knopf zum Verwerfen einer getätigten Aufzeichnung gefunden - allerdings: ich weiss nicht, welcher es war 
Oder weniger ironisch ausgedrückt: mein 11.1 hat gestern meine Tour aufgezeichnet, aber nach dem Drücken auf "Speichern" NICHT gespeichert! Weg! Keine entsprechende Datei auf dem Rox im Ordner "Activtities".
Danach testweise ausgeführte Aufzeichnungen haben funktioniert.

Was gestern anders war: Ich hab das Rad 10min stehen lassen und erst dann die Aufzeichnung beendet und den grünen Knopf gedrückt (sonst immer sofort nach Fahrtende). Sollte aber keine Auswirkung haben; werde es beobachten. 

Mein erster Streckenverlust... :-(


----------



## Toaster75 (11. Mai 2022)

Hi @Fawlty 
Oha hatte mal was ähnliches, aber Glücklicherweise lag die Einheit in \Activities\Activities_synced.
Hast Du dort auch geschaut?
Der Support hat mir dann geholfen. Musste die Einheit eine Ebene höher kopieren und wurde dann mit der App gesynct.


----------



## Sunrise-Driver (11. Mai 2022)

Toaster75 schrieb:


> Hi @Fawlty
> Oha hatte mal was ähnliches, aber Glücklicherweise lag die Einheit in \Activities\Activities_synced.
> Hast Du dort auch geschaut?
> Der Support hat mir dann geholfen. Musste die Einheit eine Ebene höher kopieren und wurde dann mit der App gesynct.



Danke für den Tipp - hat bei mir auch funktioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebasdf (11. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusmmen, 
ich habe ein etwas dringendes Problem mit der Ride-App und dem Rox11.1
mit Dem Rox wäre ich soweit sogar zufrieden, aber die App stürzt mittlerweile zuverlässig jedesmal ab, wenn ich "Tracks" auswähle um ein gpx-File an den Rox zu senden. 
Als Workaround habe ich versucht, das gpx-File per USB direkt in den "Tracks"-Ordner auf dem ROX zu schieben. Dann wird dieser aber leider nicht vom Gerät gefunden. 
Gibt es (z.B. mit spezieller Benennung) einen Weg, wie ich den Track per USB auf das Gerät bekomme?
Bis Freitag Abend müsste eine Lösung her.


----------



## sebasdf (11. Mai 2022)

Habe erstmal einen workaround gefunden:
wenn man den Track in einem dateimanager mit "öffnen mit" mit der RIDE-App öffnet, stürzt sie nicht ab und man kann den Track übertragen. Er wird dabei allerdings auch in eine .fit-Datei umgewandelt. Daher klappt das übertragen per USB wohl nicht.


----------



## husaberg_pue (13. Mai 2022)

@SIGMA-Support gibt es eingentlich eine Lösung für das Problem mit mehreren Sportprofilen? Ich meine, ich habe 3 MTB´s und habe die Sportprofile benannt 1_ABC, 2_DEF, 3_GHI und trotzdem werden sie im ROX nicht alphabetisch geordnet. Nicht nur, dass der Name nicht angezeigt wird (was schon echt schwach ist), es wird auch noch nicht mal chronologisch geordnet! Was soll das? soll ich nun anhand der Windgeschwindigkeit an der Nasenspitze raten, ob ich auf 27,5" oder 29" unterwegs bin??


----------



## SIGMA-Support (13. Mai 2022)

Hallo husaberg_pue, 

leider liegt hierzu aktuell keine Lösung vor.
_____

Bezüglich der Tracks gibt es die Möglichkeit, diese über das SIGMA DATA CENTER zu erstellen und anschließend bei aktiver Verbindung zwischen dem DATA CENTER und dem ROX 11.1 EVO auf das Gerät zu übertragen.

Beste Grüße und einen schönen Start ins Wochenende, 
eurer Support-Team.


----------



## TrueFrost (15. Mai 2022)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 18101204"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> leider liegt hierzu aktuell keine Lösung vor.


Das ist die Standard-Antwort die der Support von Sigma Sport derzeit parat hat. Wie wärs wenn Ihr euch mal um die Wünsche der wahrscheinlich langjährigen Kunden kümmern würdet. 

Mittlerweile bekommt ja auch jeder 15 jährige eine APP zusammengebastelt und kann programmieren.

Traurig was aus Euch geworden ist!


----------



## JensBruer (16. Mai 2022)

husaberg_pue schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support gibt es eingentlich eine Lösung für das Problem mit mehreren Sportprofilen? Ich meine, ich habe 3 MTB´s und habe die Sportprofile benannt 1_ABC, 2_DEF, 3_GHI und trotzdem werden sie im ROX nicht alphabetisch geordnet. Nicht nur, dass der Name nicht angezeigt wird (was schon echt schwach ist), es wird auch noch nicht mal chronologisch geordnet! Was soll das? soll ich nun anhand der Windgeschwindigkeit an der Nasenspitze raten, ob ich auf 27,5" oder 29" unterwegs bin??


Das Problem habe ich auch. Siehe mein Beitrag #171.


----------



## J0E (17. Mai 2022)

saurer_radler schrieb:


> Was ich beim Rox 11.1 hinsichtlich der Hardware zu bemängeln habe: Passt nicht zu 100% auf Garmin- kompatible Halterungen und zudem dürfte der Gehäuse- Kunststoff relativ weich weich sein. Nachdem ich festgestellt habe, dass der Rox in dieser Halterung zu wackeln begonnen hat ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Ränder der Halte-Vertiefungen etwas abgewetzt sind.
> 
> Werde meinen Rox 11.1 künftig nur noch mit einer originalen Sigma- Halterung fahren wo er (noch) gut hält, allerdings ist das weiche Material schon etwas suboptimal.
> 
> Hat wer ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?



Danke für den Hinweis. Das ist schade.

Angeblich passen zwar Garmin-Geräte auf Sigma-Halter für ROX 2/4/11.1, aber nicht umgekehrt (Sigma-Geräte auf Garmin-Halter). Ob diese Aussage stimmt!?


----------



## TrueFrost (18. Mai 2022)

Ich hab originale Garmin-Halter mit Gummibefestigung und muss sagen, die passen wie angegossen.


----------



## Rolli2609 (18. Mai 2022)

TrueFrost schrieb:


> Ich hab originale Garmin-Halter mit Gummibefestigung und muss sagen, die passen wie angegossen.


kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## Sinpa (24. Mai 2022)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> Hi,
> in irgendeinem Erfahrungsbericht über den 11.1 hab ich gelesen, man könne den Massstab in den Grafiken des Geschwindigkeits- und Höhenverlaufs einstellen; hab aber nichts gefunden....
> 
> Weiß vielleicht jemand mehr?
> ...


Hat jemand herausgefunden, wo man den Maßstab der Höhentabelle einstellen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sinpa (24. Mai 2022)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> Hi,
> in irgendeinem Erfahrungsbericht über den 11.1 hab ich gelesen, man könne den Massstab in den Grafiken des Geschwindigkeits- und Höhenverlaufs einstellen; hab aber nichts gefunden....
> 
> Weiß vielleicht jemand mehr?
> ...


Haben Sie herausgefunden, wo Sie die Höhenskala einstellen können?


----------



## Rolli2609 (24. Mai 2022)

nein, bis jetzt nicht leider


----------



## Sinpa (24. Mai 2022)

Ich habe es gefunden:


			https://web.sigmasport.com/de/product/rox-11-1/?tab=service#resource_1963_8188_3
		

Aber es ist nur eine Vergrößerung der Längenskala.
Sie können den Höhenmaßstab nicht ändern.


----------



## Rolli2609 (25. Mai 2022)

ok, danke!
ach ja, noch was... siezen ist hier nicht angesagt  
😕😉


----------



## jhheiner (28. Mai 2022)

Seit ich das aktuelle Update Play Store Sigma Ride App gemacht habe stürzt die App nicht der Rox jedesmal beim Synchronisieren ab. Dauert keine 10 bis 15 sec. Vorher klappte es immer ohne Probleme kann ja nur an der App liegen bzw dem Update?!

Sigma Rox 11.1 EVO FW-Ver. 1.64
Sigma Ride App Ver. 1.1.71
Android Version 6.0.1 @SIGMA-Support


----------



## kmmaier (29. Mai 2022)

Sigma Rox 11.1 EVO FW-Ver. 1.64
Sigma Ride App Ver. 1.1.71
Android Ver. 12
Keine Probleme beim Synchronisieren


----------



## Sunrise-Driver (29. Mai 2022)

kmmaier schrieb:


> Sigma Rox 11.1 EVO FW-Ver. 1.64
> Sigma Ride App Ver. 1.1.71
> Android Ver. 12
> Keine Probleme beim Synchronisieren


Moin zusammen,
gestern App aktualisiert und heute Morgen bei einer Runde getestet - keine Prob's.
Sigma Rox 11.1 EVO FW-Ver. 1.64
Sigma Ride App Ver. 1.1.71
Android Ver. 12 mit Patchlevel May/2022


----------



## jhheiner (29. Mai 2022)

kmmaier schrieb:


> Sigma Rox 11.1 EVO FW-Ver. 1.64
> Sigma Ride App Ver. 1.1.71
> Android Ver. 12
> Keine Probleme beim Synchronisieren


Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Ich verstehe es nicht war vorher kein Problem. Der Rox funktioniert einwandfrei nur die App schmiert ab, wenn sie die Daten synchronisieren möchte. Mit Fehlerbericht über die App.

Meine Version ist:

Sigma Rox 11.1 EVO FW-Ver. 1.64
Sigma Ride App Ver. 1.1.71
Android Version 6.0.1

Nachtrag:

Auf einem IPhone 7 läuft es ohne Probleme koppeln und synchronisieren. Es liegt soweit ich das beurteilen kann an der Android Version in Verbindung mit der App. (Update App Version) 

Es lief ja vorher ohne Probleme mit Android 6.


----------



## Rolli2609 (29. Mai 2022)

reine Spekulation, aber wenn der Fehler nicht representativ ist....hm, deine nicht ganz taufrische Android Version, könnte es daran liegen?
ich hab Android 7.0, also auch recht alt, aber (noch) funktionierts bei mir...

aber wie gesagt, nur eine Vermutung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jhheiner (29. Mai 2022)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> reine Spekulation, aber wenn der Fehler nicht representativ ist....hm, deine nicht ganz taufrische Android Version, könnte es daran liegen?
> ich hab Android 7.0, also auch recht alt, aber (noch) funktionierts bei mir...
> 
> aber wie gesagt, nur eine Vermutung


Ich denke da liegst du gar nicht so verkehrt, das ist auch meine Vermutung. Habe Sigma schon per Email kontaktiert und auch den Fehlerbericht mit angehängt. Ärgerlich, finde den Rox sonst wirklich gelungen und ein Top Gerät!


----------



## Fawlty (30. Mai 2022)

Ein Freund und ich haben jeweils den Rox 11.1, beide haben den gleichen Track geladen und fahren zur selben Zeit. 
Sein Rox bleibt nach einem kurzen Zwischenstopp im Modus "Track pausiert", meiner läuft weiter, wie es sein soll. Das ist uns am WE mehrfach passiert. 
Stromsparmodus ist bei beiden nicht aktiviert (also alle Positionierungssysteme waren aktiv).

Der Kollege ist genervt (und ich hab ihm den Rox 11.1 auch noch empfohlen...)

Kennt das Problem evt. jemand? Danke für einen Hinweis!


----------



## kmmaier (30. Mai 2022)

Bei den Einstellungen AUTOPAUSE auschalten, vielleicht hilfs.
Gerät schaltet in Pause, wenn die aktuelle Geschwindigkeit unter 2,2 km/h fällt


			https://web.sigmasport.com/de/product/rox-11-1/?tab=service#resource_1963_8073_3


----------



## jhheiner (9. Juni 2022)

Guten Morgen in die Runde. Kurze Rückmeldung, das Synchronisieren funktioniert wieder, Problem gelöst. Es lag an der App, in Verbindung mit Android 6. Sigma Sport hat nach Fehlermeldung und zusenden des Fehlerberichts ein Update der App durchgeführt. @SIGMA-Support Dickes Kompliment an Sigma Sport, top Service, absolut kundenfreundlich und kundenorientiert. Einfach spitze, so stell ich mir einen hervorragenden Kundenservice vor, kann man nur weiterempfehlen, vielen danke!


----------



## Strada252 (13. Juni 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,
mein Rox 11.1 benötigt sehr lange nach dem  Einschalten, um das GPS Signal zu finden, ca. 10 min würde ich schätzen. Kennt evt. jemand das Problem?

Firmware 1.64

VG, Martin


----------



## Strada252 (13. Juni 2022)

Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J0E (13. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

Nun auch ein ROX 11.1 Besitzer, bis auf ein paar negative Dinge sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät. 

Kann jemand erklären, warum bei max. Geschwindigkeit öfter 180km/h fehlerhaft angezeigt wird?

@SIGMA-Support : Ist das ein Fehler (Bug) von ROX 11.1 oder von Datacenter!


----------



## jhheiner (13. Juni 2022)

J0E schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Nun auch ein ROX 11.1 Besitzer, bis auf ein paar negative Dinge sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät.
> 
> ...


Hast du einen Speedsensor angeschlossen und wie hast du diesen verbunden? Ant +, BLE oder mit beiden Verbindungen... Radumfang manuell eingestellt?


----------



## Rolli2609 (14. Juni 2022)

J0E schrieb:


> Ist das ein Fehler (Bug) von ROX 11.1 oder von Datacenter!


keins von beiden, ist (höchstwahrscheinlich) eine reine Sensorgeschichte.

wie der Vorredner @jhheiner schon geschrieben hat. prüfe das erstmal...

ergänzen könnte man noch : nie beide Funkverbindungen gleichzeitig aktivieren, ANT+ bevorzugen.


*falls* es sich um Sigma Sensoren handelt: hab gesehen, in der App gibt es nen Punkt "Sigma Sensoren Update"...
ggf./ wenn zutreffend:  _auch diese aktualisieren!_


----------



## jhheiner (14. Juni 2022)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> keins von beiden, ist (höchstwahrscheinlich) eine reine Sensorgeschichte.
> 
> wie der Vorredner @jhheiner schon geschrieben hat. prüfe das erstmal...
> 
> ...


Steffen von Sigma Sport meinte BLE Verbindung würde besser funktionieren. Habe nur eine Verbindung BLE bei Speed und Cadence Sensor gekoppelt klappt perfekt. Wichtig auch beim Sensor das Update durchführen!


----------



## J0E (14. Juni 2022)

jhheiner schrieb:


> Hast du einen Speedsensor angeschlossen und wie hast du diesen verbunden? Ant +, BLE oder mit beiden Verbindungen... Radumfang manuell eingestellt?





Rolli2609 schrieb:


> keins von beiden, ist (höchstwahrscheinlich) eine reine Sensorgeschichte.
> 
> wie der Vorredner @jhheiner schon geschrieben hat. prüfe das erstmal...
> 
> ...



Der ROX und der Sensor sind auf dem aktuellen Update-Stand. Am ROX ist nur ANT+ Verbindungen zu den Sensoren aktiv. Radumfang wurde manuell eingestellt.

Habe einen Sigma Sport Zubehör, R2 DUO Speed/Cadence Combo Sender (Ant+/Bluetooth Smart) angeschlossen. Würde der ROX 11.1, GPS statt den Sensor nehmen, wäre es zwar eine Erklärung für diese 180km/h. Allerdings was wiederum dagegen spricht, wäre dass die Route und Distanz aus meiner Sicht korrekt ist. Meines Wissen sollte dieser ROX automatisch den Geschwindigkeitssensor nehmen, wenn einer vorhanden ist.

Ein anderer Fehler, der ROX 11.1 unterbricht die Verbindung zu Trittfrequenz des Öfteren und zeigt "Combo getrennt" an. Nach kurzer Zeit ca. 5 Sek. kommt wieder "Combo verbunden".

Liegt auf jedem Fall nicht am R2-Sensor, da ich es mal mit einem Handy mit Ant+ Unterstützung zeitgleich getestet habe und am Handy keine Unterbrechung der Verbindung angezeigt wurde, am ROX aber schon!

Denke weiterhin, es ist ein seltener Bug und beide Themen (die möglicherweise nur eins sind) wären mit einer Firmware für den ROX lösbar oder der ROX hat möglicherweise einen kleinen Hardware-Defekt.


----------



## jhheiner (14. Juni 2022)

J0E schrieb:


> Der ROX und der Sensor sind auf dem aktuellen Update-Stand. Am ROX ist nur ANT+ Verbindungen zu den Sensoren aktiv. Radumfang wurde manuell eingestellt.
> 
> Habe einen Sigma Sport Zubehör, R2 DUO Speed/Cadence Combo Sender (Ant+/Bluetooth Smart) angeschlossen. Würde der ROX 11.1, GPS statt den Sensor nehmen, wäre es zwar eine Erklärung für diese 180km/h. Allerdings was wiederum dagegen spricht, wäre dass die Route und Distanz aus meiner Sicht korrekt ist. Meines Wissen sollte dieser ROX automatisch den Geschwindigkeitssensor nehmen, wenn einer vorhanden ist.
> 
> ...


Ich würde mal die Jungs von Sigma Sport telefonisch kontaktieren. Die haben einen hervorragenden Kundenservice. Frag am Besten mal nach Steffen oder Waldemar. Die kümmern sich wirklich drum und versuchen Lösungen zu finden. Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## Rolli2609 (17. Juni 2022)

J0E schrieb:


> Sigma Sport Zubehör, R2 DUO Speed/Cadence Combo Sender (Ant+/Bluetooth Smart)


das ist ein guter Sender, den hab ich auch am Schlechtwetterrad. hat bei mir noch nie Probleme gemacht; und er arbeitet mit Speichenmagneten, was funktionell und bez. der Genauigkeit ein Vorteil ist.


J0E schrieb:


> zeigt "Combo getrennt" an. Nach kurzer Zeit ca. 5 Sek. kommt wieder "Combo verbunden".


ist bei mir auch manchmal, aber sofern diese Meldung nur im Stillstand angezeigt wird, ist es nicht zwingend ein Hinweis auf einen Fehler.
die Dinger gehen in einen Ruhemodus, wenn keine Signale kommen. andere Geräte machen halt lediglich keine Meldung deswegen. weniger (unnötige Meldungen) wäre in dem Fall mehr.
*es darf aber natürlich nie in Bewegung passieren!*


J0E schrieb:


> Meines Wissen sollte dieser ROX automatisch den Geschwindigkeitssensor nehmen, wenn einer vorhanden ist.


ja, das ist auch mein Wissensstand.
ganz einfache Prüfung: im Stillstand das Laufrad des Senders drehen, eine Geschwindigkeit muss zur Anzeige kommen. so weißt du, der Sender/ nicht das GPS liefert Strecke und Speed.

was man noch prüfen kann:

Magnetabstände zum Combo Sensor (der "Speedarm" ist einstellbar!)
der Pedalmagnet darf dem "Speedarm" nicht zu nahe sein!
niemals eine NoName Batterie verwenden
Batterie ersetzen durch neue Markenbatterie, dabei Batteriefach auf Verunreinigung/ Dichtheit prüfen, Kontake etwas biegen, damit sie mehr an die Batterie drücken,
leuchten die LED's, wenn der Sensor geweckt wird? (sie leuchten nur ein paar mal auf!)
Verbindung löschen und neu anlegen. ggf den anderen Funkstandard mal verwenden

das würde ich erstmal alles prüfen. ein Hardwaredefekt ist nat. niemals ganz auszuschließen, aber schon eher unwahrscheinlich. ein Bug? ich denke, es müssten dann mehr solche Beschwerden hier aufschlagen...?!


----------



## J0E (17. Juni 2022)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> das ist ein guter Sender, den hab ich auch am Schlechtwetterrad. hat bei mir noch nie Probleme gemacht; und er arbeitet mit Speichenmagneten, was funktionell und bez. der Genauigkeit ein Vorteil ist.
> 
> ist bei mir auch manchmal, aber sofern diese Meldung nur im Stillstand angezeigt wird, ist es nicht zwingend ein Hinweis auf einen Fehler.
> die Dinger gehen in einen Ruhemodus, wenn keine Signale kommen. andere Geräte machen halt lediglich keine Meldung deswegen. weniger (unnötige Meldungen) wäre in dem Fall mehr.
> *es darf aber natürlich nie in Bewegung passieren!*


Das ist der Punkt, es passiert mehrfach (alle ca. 5 bis 30min.) wären der Bewegung der Pedale. Da der R2 Duo zeitgleich mit dem Handy getestet wurde, liegt die Trennung zum R2 Duo am ROX 11.1.



Rolli2609 schrieb:


> ja, das ist auch mein Wissensstand.
> ganz einfache Prüfung: im Stillstand das Laufrad des Senders drehen, eine Geschwindigkeit muss zur Anzeige kommen. so weißt du, der Sender/ nicht das GPS liefert Strecke und Speed.


Prüfung bestanden  , aber vielleicht wechselt der ROX wegen der Trennung zum Duo immer wieder auf GPS und zurück!? Daher die max. 180 km/h!?



Rolli2609 schrieb:


> was man noch prüfen kann:
> 
> Magnetabstände zum Combo Sensor (der "Speedarm" ist einstellbar!)
> der Pedalmagnet darf dem "Speedarm" nicht zu nahe sein!


ist weit weg, der Speedarm steht fast im 90° Winkel weg ;-) .



Rolli2609 schrieb:


> niemals eine NoName Batterie verwenden
> Batterie ersetzen durch neue Markenbatterie, dabei Batteriefach auf Verunreinigung/ Dichtheit prüfen, Kontake etwas biegen, damit sie mehr an die Batterie drücken,


Ist nagelneu und Batterie zeigt 100% an



Rolli2609 schrieb:


> leuchten die LED's, wenn der Sensor geweckt wird? (sie leuchten nur ein paar mal auf!)


ja, der Sensor R" Duo funktioniert einwandfrei.



Rolli2609 schrieb:


> Verbindung löschen und neu anlegen. ggf den anderen Funkstandard mal verwenden


anderen Funkstandard für zum erhöhten verbraucht der Energie und wäre nicht Sinn der Sache.



Rolli2609 schrieb:


> das würde ich erstmal alles prüfen. ein Hardwaredefekt ist nat. niemals ganz auszuschließen, aber schon eher unwahrscheinlich. ein Bug? ich denke, es müssten dann mehr solche Beschwerden hier aufschlagen...?!


Nicht unbedingt. Wie viele wurden das bemerken und wie viele haben einen R2 Duo? Die meisten achten zu wenig darauf und wenn wird nur geschimpft und es gibt selten Rückmeldungen.

Es stellt sich die Frage, nach welchen Kriterien programmiertechnisch die Verbindung vom ROX als Empfänger getrennt wird? Ist hier ein Wert z.B. "Timeout des ANT+ für Trittfrequenz "  evtl. zu niedrig!?

Vielleicht kann @SIGMA-Support etwas dazu sagen!? 

Den die ANT+ Signale vom R2 Duo sind ohne Unterbrechung weiterhin vorhanden. Sonst wurde es auch am Handy nicht weiterhin einen wechselten Wert anzeigen. 

Gegen Hardwaredefekt spricht, dass die Herzfrequenz Messung weiterhin angezeigt wird.

Danke Euch für die ganzen Informationen. Muss das mal genauer beobachten. Vielleicht gibt ja einen Kriterien-Punkt der die Trennung auslöst.


----------



## Rolli2609 (17. Juni 2022)

der Sigma Support liest hier mit, oft kommt was, manchmal auch nicht. 
ruf halt mal an. am besten früh bei Beginn der Support Zeit. vielleicht tauschen sie ihn einfach...

das letzte Update zu 1.64 ist ja auch schon ne Weile her, vielleicht kommt bald was neues, was das Problem löst. 1.64 hast du ja, oder?

hast du das mal probiert mit BLE und hast festgestellt, das es den Akkuverbrauch erhöht?
der Kollege weiter oben schrieb ja, das Sigma eher zu BLE tendiert in Sachen Verbindungsstabilität usw...

ich hatte auch mal Aussetzer bei meinem Sigma HF Gurt zum 11.1. hab dann gelöscht und neu gelernt, seitdem nicht mehr. wenns wieder mal ist, werde ich mit BLE verbinden... 



J0E schrieb:


> Ist hier ein Wert z.B. "Timeout des ANT+ für Trittfrequenz " evtl. zu niedrig!?


in Sachen 180 km/h / GPS Speed spielt die Abteilung Kadenz keine Rolle, (solange das Rad rollt) denn würdest du zB den Magneten für Trittfrequenz entfernen, würde die Abteilung Geschwindigkeit noch genauso ihre Signale senden.
ist der Speedmagnet nahe genug am Speedarm. 10 mm würde ich jetzt nicht überschreiten...


----------



## J0E (17. Juni 2022)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> in Sachen 180 km/h / GPS Speed spielt die Abteilung Kadenz keine Rolle, (solange das Rad rollt) denn würdest du zB den Magneten für Trittfrequenz entfernen, würde die Abteilung Geschwindigkeit noch genauso ihre Signale senden.


Es nützt nichts den Magneten zu entfernen, wenn durch ROX die zu empfangenden Signale von R2Duo nicht stattfindet, da getrennt und dadurch ein Wechsel auf GPS durchgeführt wird.



Rolli2609 schrieb:


> ist der Speedmagnet nahe genug am Speedarm. 10 mm würde ich jetzt nicht überschreiten...


Der Magnet-Abstand zum Sensor ist ca. 1mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolli2609 (17. Juni 2022)

J0E schrieb:


> Es nützt nichts den Magneten zu entfernen, wenn durch ROX die zu empfangenden Signale von R2Duo nicht stattfindet, da getrennt und dadurch ein Wechsel auf GPS durchgeführt wird.


da hast du was falsch verstanden, oder ich hab mich blöd ausgedrückt.
ich wollte nur sagen, das Kadenz und Speed im Combo unabhängig voneinander sind.

fahr halt mal nur zur Diagnose ein paar hundert km *komplett ohne* den Duo Sensor. (sofern du auf Trittfrequenz vorübergehend verzichten kannst) und kuck, ob du wieder unplausible Geschwindigkeiten hast....wenn ja, weißt du das es am Rox liegt. 

mich hat's mal interessiert und hatte 2 Tachos dran, (mehrere 100 km) einer nur GPS und der andere mit magnetischem Speedsensor. das einzige was war, der GPS Tacho war:

beim Beschleunigen ein wenig hinterher
ca. 1 bis 2 % weniger Strecke
sehr selten: trotz Bewegung Null km/h

niemals unplausibel, niemals Ausreißer. geschweige denn 100 km/h oder noch mehr.

 ist schon sehr komisch, das ausgerechnet dann, wenn der Combo sich trennt (und das ist ja auch nur ne Vermutung) der Tacho sich die Geschwindigkeit per GPS holt und genau dann auch noch 180 km/h anzeigt


----------



## J0E (18. Juni 2022)

@Rolli2609: Ok, teste ich mal...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (24. Juni 2022)

Hallo @SIGMA-Support 
Nach langen hin und her hab ich mir den ROX 11.1 wieder gekauft da dieses Gerät im Grunde perfekt für mich wäre. Die App, die Verbindung zu Komoot alles super.
ABER!! Warum funktiomiert das nicht mit meinen 22er Giant Reign E+? Die Verbindung klappt super ohne Probleme, Batterie und Reichweite funktioniert auch aber der Rest ist völliger Quatsch.
bei 20km hab ich laut ROX 32km weg. Auch die Höhenmeter völlig übertrieben.
Leider kann ich den Speedsensor des Giant System nicht aus den ROX löschen und einen eigen Sigma Sensor verwenden. 
Könnt mir jemand sagen warum das nicht vernümpftig geht?
Ein Garmin Edge 830 funktionierte tadellos.
Möchte das Teil im Grunde ungern Retoure gehen lassen.
Gruß Marcus


----------



## kgoran79 (25. Juni 2022)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Hallo @SIGMA-Support
> Nach langen hin und her hab ich mir den ROX 11.1 wieder gekauft da dieses Gerät im Grunde perfekt für mich wäre. Die App, die Verbindung zu Komoot alles super.
> ABER!! Warum funktiomiert das nicht mit meinen 22er Giant Reign E+? Die Verbindung klappt super ohne Probleme, Batterie und Reichweite funktioniert auch aber der Rest ist völliger Quatsch.
> bei 20km hab ich laut ROX 32km weg. Auch die Höhenmeter völlig übertrieben.
> ...


Hallo Marcus,
habe das gleiche Bike und den gleichen ROX. Heute die erste Ausfahrt damit gemacht:









In Wirklichkeit bin ich 28km und 720hm gefahren. 
Woher nimmt der Computer die Geschwindigkeit? Ich vermute mal aus dem Speedsensor des Bikes, das aber völliger quatsch ist.
Sonst gefällt mir der Sigma gut, tausend mal besser als der Giant Dash M200 den ich vorher hatte, das war ne einzige Katastrophe. 
Werde mal versuchen ohne das verbinden des Speed- und Pedalsensors ein Runde zu fahren, mal sehen was dabei rauskommt. 

Gruß
Goran


----------



## J0E (25. Juni 2022)

@kgoran79  Das würde mich auch interessieren, woher die 180km/h kommen. Siehe auch weiter oben, bist mit dem Problem nicht alleine.

@Rolli2609
1. Test: ANT+ Verbindung zum R2 Duo löschen und Neu Verbindung hat nichts verändert. Problem bleibt

2. Test: Blutooth statt ANT+ ...Daten kommen langsamer an und bei kurzer Pause, hängt Rox 11 an der Pause fest und keine Taste geht mehr, ausser der Einstellungen-Taste.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. Juni 2022)

kgoran79 schrieb:


> Hallo Marcus,
> habe das gleiche Bike und den gleichen ROX. Heute die erste Ausfahrt damit gemacht:
> Anhang anzeigen 1505289Anhang anzeigen 1505290Anhang anzeigen 1505291
> 
> ...


Grüße!
Heute eine Fahrt gemacht und nebenbei Komoot mit laufen gelassen.
Diesmal passte es halbwegs. 
Ich hatte heute auch mal das EBike entkoppelt und nur die Sensoren verbunden.
Hatte dann aber keine Batterieanzeige und Reichweite.
Mit dem Ebike verbunden ging dies.
Ich hatte die Probleme beim ersten schon und dachte via Updates ist das erledigt.
Und ja der Rox zieht sich die Infos übers Ebike. Ein extra Speedsensor ist sinnlos da der vom Giant vorrang hat.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## kgoran79 (25. Juni 2022)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Grüße!
> Heute eine Fahrt gemacht und nebenbei Komoot mit laufen gelassen.
> Diesmal passte es halbwegs.
> Ich hatte heute auch mal das EBike entkoppelt und nur die Sensoren verbunden.
> ...


Wie sind die Sensoren verbunden, ANT+ oder BLE? Bei mir waren sie mit beiden, versuche es jetzt nur mit ANT+. 
Werden bei dir die Watt Werte am Rox angezeigt? Bei mir wurde nur die Pedalumdrehung angezeigt. 
Werde noch paar Tests machen, wäre schade wenn es nicht funktionieren würde.


----------



## HoodooGuru (25. Juni 2022)

kgoran79 schrieb:


> Wie sind die Sensoren verbunden, ANT+ oder BLE? Bei mir waren sie mit beiden, versuche es jetzt nur mit ANT+.
> Werden bei dir die Watt Werte am Rox angezeigt? Bei mir wurde nur die Pedalumdrehung angezeigt.
> Werde noch paar Tests machen, wäre schade wenn es nicht funktionieren würde.


Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte das Problem auch. wir haben zwei Rox 11.1 an mehreren Bikes, das Problem war in allen Kombinationen gleich: Es wurden nach ca. 1 km Fahrt plötzlich 254 rpm angezeigt und die Entfernung und Geschwindigkeit waren komplett falsch. Ich hatte versehentlich bzw. unbewusst den R2Duo immer mit beiden Protokollen gekoppelt. Das mag er nicht und das wurde mir auch von Sigma bestätigt. Jetzt nur noch BT gekoppelt und es sieht so aus als würde alles funktionieren. Steht halt nirgendwo explizit in den Beschreibungen. Ich vermute, dass das mit den EBike Sensoren ähnlich ist.


----------



## J0E (25. Juni 2022)

Stelle gerade fest, das ROX die Informationen (Batterie und Firmware) zum R2 Duo nicht anzeigt. Am Handy werden die Daten angezeigt. Wie ist es bei euch?

Echt witzig, heute habe auch über 200 RPM und nur mit ANT+ verbunden. Dafür scheint alles andere (keine 180km/h) zu stimmen, obwohl die Verbindungen mehrfach für paar Sekunden unterbrochen wurden. Mal die Statistikdaten genauer anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. Juni 2022)

HoodooGuru schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hatte das Problem auch. wir haben zwei Rox 11.1 an mehreren Bikes, das Problem war in allen Kombinationen gleich: Es wurden nach ca. 1 km Fahrt plötzlich 254 rpm angezeigt und die Entfernung und Geschwindigkeit waren komplett falsch. Ich hatte versehentlich bzw. unbewusst den R2Duo immer mit beiden Protokollen gekoppelt. Das mag er nicht und das wurde mir auch von Sigma bestätigt. Jetzt nur noch BT gekoppelt und es sieht so aus als würde alles funktionieren. Steht halt nirgendwo explizit in den Beschreibungen. Ich vermute, dass das mit den EBike Sensoren ähnlich ist.


Ich vermute das bei mir auch.
Hatte auch einen Speed Sensor zusätzlich gekoppelt.
Heut ohne den Sensor gefahren und es hat mit Komoot harmoniert.
Hoffentlich bleibt das so


----------



## Rolli2609 (25. Juni 2022)

J0E schrieb:


> @Rolli2609
> 1. Test: ANT+ Verbindung zum R2 Duo löschen und Neu Verbindung hat nichts verändert. Problem bleibt





J0E schrieb:


> das ROX die Informationen (Batterie und Firmware) zum R2 Duo nicht anzeigt. Am Handy werden die Daten angezeigt.



ach so, du hast ein E- Bike???
wenn ja, alles klar... dann liegst da dran....der Rox holt sich die Geschwindigkeit vom Motor.
bin die ganze Zeit von einem "normalen" Fahrrad ausgegangen....

hab zwar keinerlei E Bike Erfahrung usw, aber Geschwindigkeits/ Motorsensorik Probleme zwischen Rox und E Bikes wurden hier schon öfters gemeldet.
schätze, das wird bei der nächsten neuen FW behoben...


----------



## J0E (26. Juni 2022)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> ach so, du hast ein E- Bike???
> wenn ja, alles klar... dann liegst da dran....der Rox holt sich die Geschwindigkeit vom Motor.
> bin die ganze Zeit von einem "normalen" Fahrrad ausgegangen....
> 
> ...


Kein E-Bike, normales Bike.😉


----------



## Rolli2609 (26. Juni 2022)

J0E schrieb:


> Kein E-Bike


ok. 
es muss aber auch nicht unbedingt was zu sagen haben, wenn die FW/ Batteriezustand nicht angezeigt wird!
entscheidend ist einzig und allein, das das Gerät verbunden ist.

und es darf keine zweigleisige Verbindung haben; nur entweder BLE oder Ant+!

hast du mal den Sensor vom Rad entfernt und testweise nur mit GPS Speederfassung gefahren?


----------



## schubduese (27. Juni 2022)

schubduese schrieb:


> Hallo @SIGMA-Support ,
> 
> 1.
> könnt Ihr mir bitte bzgl. dem Koppeln eines ANT+ HF Sensors von CicloSport mit dem Rox 11.1evo helfen:
> ...



Hi zusammen,

ich möchte Euch noch über den Ausgang meiner Anfrage informieren:
Nach mehrmaligem Austausch mit Sigma Sport konnte das Problem mit meinem vorhandenen Sensor nicht gelöst werden und ich hatte, ohne dass ich überhaupt danach gefragt hatte, von einem Tag auf den anderen, kostenlos einen aktuelle Sigma HF Sensor in der Post.
Damit funktioniert alles bestens.

Vielen Dank auch an dieser Stelle an den @SIGMA-Support für die Zeit die sie sich genommen haben und die kulante Bereitstellung eines neuen Sensors! Feine Sache 

VG,
schubduese


----------



## jhheiner (27. Juni 2022)

schubduese schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte Euch noch über den Ausgang meiner Anfrage informieren:
> Nach mehrmaligem Austausch mit Sigma Sport konnte das Problem mit meinem vorhandenen Sensor nicht gelöst werden und ich hatte, ohne dass ich überhaupt danach gefragt hatte, von einem Tag auf den anderen, kostenlos einen aktuelle Sigma HF Sensor in der Post.
> ...


Der Kundenservice von @SIGMA-Support Sigma Sport ist wirklich exzellent und vorbildlich. Habe ich auch bis dato nur so kennengelernt 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kgoran79 (27. Juni 2022)

kgoran79 schrieb:


> Wie sind die Sensoren verbunden, ANT+ oder BLE? Bei mir waren sie mit beiden, versuche es jetzt nur mit ANT+.
> Werden bei dir die Watt Werte am Rox angezeigt? Bei mir wurde nur die Pedalumdrehung angezeigt.
> Werde noch paar Tests machen, wäre schade wenn es nicht funktionieren würde.


Bin heute wieder eine Runde gefahren, wieder 180km\h max. 
Habe dann den Powersensor aus den Verbindungen entfernt, Pedalsensor per BT verbunden und siehe da, keine falschen Werte mehr. Den Powersensor vermisse ich nicht, auf dem Rox waren keine angezeigt, nur in der App.


----------



## Macallan (22. Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe den Rox 11.1 (upgrade vom 11.0) auch seit Anfang des Jahres und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit, es funktioniert eigentlich (fast) alles sehr zuverlässig.

Eine nicht so schöne Sache ist mir aber aufgefallen, bei der ich nicht weiß ob es ein Softwareproblem ist oder mein Exemplar vielleicht eine Macke hat: 
Die Anzeige des Höhenprofils eines Tracks ist sehr ungenau oder sogar falsch. Meine Frage wäre, ob das bei euch auch so ist und ob man das durch irgendeinen Trick verbessern kann.

Siehe z.B. das erste Bild. Hier sieht es am Tacho so aus, als würde man durch eine sehr klippenreiche Gegend fahren. In Wahrheit ist das aber ein langsam steiler werdender gleichmäßiger Anstieg, der in der Ride App auch völlig korrekt angezeigt wird (Problem ist also nur die Anzeige auf dem Tacho).







Auf dem zweiten Bild, ein paar 100m später aufgenommen, ist die Klippe dann verschwunden, und es sieht dann so aus als ob man praktisch schon oben auf dem Hügel angekommen wäre. In Wahrheit steht das steilste Stück mit 10% noch bevor. Dies finde ich tödlich, wenn man sich auf unbekannten Wegen auf die Anzeige verlässt und schonmal hart antritt in Erwartung der Kuppe, und dann doch noch eine "Mauer" vor einem auftaucht. Wiederum, in der Ride App ist alles korrekt.








Falls das ein Software-Problem ist, würde ich mich echt freuen, wenn es behoben wird. Ich finde das beim Rennradfahren ziemlich essentiell, die bevorstehenden Anstiege korrekt angezeigt zu bekommen. Bein Rox 11.0 funktionierte das wesentlich besser, glaube ich.
Falls das aber sonst keiner beobachtet hat, würde ich den Tacho wegen Mangel evtl. umtauschen.

Vielleicht kann der Sigma Support hier auch antworten, parallel schreibe ich denen auch mal eine email.

Daneben hätte ich noch ein paar kleinere Verbesserungsvorschläge:

Die Anzeige der verbleibenden Strecke sollte bei <1km auf Meter-Einheit wechseln: also 964m statt 0.96km. Das wäre interessanter (wie z.B. bei der Tour de France im Fernsehen)
"Ghost Race" wurde ja schon erwähnt, hätte ich auch gerne
Option dass die Uhrzeit immer klein in der Kopfzeile angezeigt wird
Anzeige der max. Geschwindigkeit nach Beenden eines Trainings und in gespeicherten Aktivitäten auf dem Tacho
Anzeige der Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit nach Beenden eines Trainings, und in gespeicherten Aktivitäten, mit 2 statt 1 Nachkommastelle, bitte! Sonst bin ich zu oft gleich schnell
Die Töne des Tachos, besonders die hohen, klingen irgendwie 'verzerrter' als beim Rox 11.0, ist das normal? Oder hat meiner doch ne Macke

Danke und Grüße!


----------



## Rolli2609 (22. Juli 2022)

Macallan schrieb:


> Problem ist also nur die Anzeige auf dem Tacho


das Gerät hat sicher keine Macke. man darf nicht vergessen, das Display ist klein, die Auflösung ist recht grob und dazu noch der Maßstab... 
halte mal auf dieser Seite während der Fahrt eine der beiden unteren Tasten 3 sec gedrückt, dann kommst du in einen Zoom Modus....damit kannst du zumindest den Maßstab ändern. 


Macallan schrieb:


> Ghost Race"


kann ich nur zustimmen. das war mal ein richtig guter Einfall und auch gut umgesetzt. schade, das man davon abgekommen ist. bin jetzt kein IT Mensch, aber vermutlich ist das softwaretechnisch ein grosser "Eingriff", glaube nicht, das das beim 11.1 kommt, gebe die Hoffnung aber nicht auf...


----------



## Macallan (23. Juli 2022)

In die Richtung hatte mir der Sigma-Support auch gestern schon geantwortet. Bin aber der Meinung, dass mit der gegebenen Displaygröße / Auflösung eine wesentlich genauere Darstellung möglich wäre. Diese nicht vorhandenen 'Klippen' mit 8 pixel Höhe müssten ja nicht sein, und das Höhenprofil am Tacho hat teilweise leider nur geringe Ähnlichkeit mit dem in der App (s. meine Bilder). Zoomen der x-Achse bringt leider auch nicht viel... 
Also ich denke, da könnte man mit einer Verbesserung der Firmware schon noch einiges erreichen.


----------



## Rolli2609 (25. Juli 2022)

Macallan schrieb:


> Zoomen der x-Achse bringt leider auch nicht viel...
> Also ich denke, da könnte man mit einer Verbesserung der Firmware schon noch einiges erreichen.


schon klar, das Zoomen macht jetzt kein Handy Display daraus, aber es ist halt momentan das einzig beeinflussbare.

versuchen würde ich aber trotzdem noch folgendes:
_gib der Grafik mal mehr Platz!_

2/3 würde ich schon machen, oder testweise am besten mal die ganze Seite; und guck obs dann besser ist...?!


----------



## Macallan (25. Juli 2022)

Das ist ne gute Idee, am Mittwoch fahre ich die gleiche Strecke eh nochmal, dann konfiguriere ich mal eine ganze Seite für das Höhenprofil.
Bin gestern von Nürnberg nach Bamberg gefahren durch die fränkische Schweiz (also mal etwas mehr Höhenmeter also sonst) und muss sagen, grob stimmt das Profil schon, aber so im Detail a la "Jetzt kommt noch eine letzte Kuppe" war es schon schwierig bis unmöglich am Tacho zu erkennen.
Muss auch wieder betonen dass mir das Gerät ansonsten sehr gut gefällt!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (26. Juli 2022)

Nabend! Könnte mir jemand vielleicht erklären warum eine Tracknavigation plötzlich abbricht bzw nicht mehr funktioniert?
Die Karte zoomte dann raus und bei Restkilometer und Restzeit waren nur noch Striche.
Evtl lag der Fehler bei mir🤷‍♂️


----------



## SIGMA-Support (27. Juli 2022)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Nabend! Könnte mir jemand vielleicht erklären warum eine Tracknavigation plötzlich abbricht bzw nicht mehr funktioniert?
> Die Karte zoomte dann raus und bei Restkilometer und Restzeit waren nur noch Striche.
> Evtl lag der Fehler bei mir🤷‍♂️


Hallo @Trialbiker82,



bitte prüfe einmal die FIRMWARE Version deines ROX 11.1 EVO.

Ab der FIRMWARE Version V1.61 sollte dieser Fehler bei der Track Navigation nicht mehr auftreten.


Mehr dazu findest du in unserem Change Log unter


			https://web.sigmasport.com/de/product/rox-11-1/?tab=service#resource-14744-rox-11-1-evo-v1-64
		


Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## Macallan (27. Juli 2022)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> versuchen würde ich aber trotzdem noch folgendes:
> _gib der Grafik mal mehr Platz!_
> 
> 2/3 würde ich schon machen, oder testweise am besten mal die ganze Seite; und guck obs dann besser ist...?!



Das habe ich jetzt an der gleichen Stelle/ mit gleichem Track mal gemacht, und in der 100% Ansicht sieht man die starke Ungenauigkeit der Darstellung noch viel deutlicher. Ich denke, hier kann auch niemand mehr behaupten, dies läge an der begrenzten Bildschirmauflösung. Die Auflösung wird ja nicht annäherungsweise ausgenutzt sondern die Höhe in viel zu groben Klötzchen dargestellt.
Es macht übrigens keinen Unterschied, ob ich einen neuen Komoot-Track verwende, oder einen bereits gefahrenen ('Aktivität in Track umwandeln').
Bin der Meinung, dass dies definitiv verbessert gehört, und werde dies auch nochmal dem support schreiben.


----------



## Macallan (28. Juli 2022)

Der Sigma-Support hat mir geantwortet, dass sie es an die Entwickler weiterreichen, aber sie können natürlich nicht garantieren, dass sie es verbessern werden. (Das hatte ich auch nicht erwartet, es könnte ja z.B. auch eine Beschränkung der Hardware sein.) Immerhin nett, dass dort jemand erreichbar ist und man Vorschläge machen kann. Wer weiss, vielleicht nimmt sich ja doch jemand der Sache an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolli2609 (29. Juli 2022)

hätt jetzt nicht gedacht, das es noch schlechter wird. sieht ja richtig "digital" aus.

stimmt, rein grafisch kann man die bevorstehenden Steigungsprozente schlecht (bis gar nicht) abschätzen, aber wegen der horizontalen Linien mit Höhenangabe weiß man zumindest ungefähr wieviel Hm einem auf den nächsten ca 1,5 km bevorstehen...
ich denke, darauf liegt hier eher der Fokus.

muss zu meiner Schande eingestehen, ich hab da noch gar nicht so drauf geachtet bei mir; muss ich demnächst auch mal gucken...
auf den Produktabbildungen sieht das alles ein bissl anders aus. irgendwie "analoger"  ;-)

was meine bisherigen Roxe (9.1 und 11.0) und jetzt auch der 11.1 Evo sehr gut und genau können, ist aber eine recht genaue Steigungsanzeige. ein Wert, der mir zumindest sehr wichtig ist.  (ich berufe mich hier auf die genau bestimmte max. Steigung eines Rad- Bergrennens hier)
ich denke, das liegt daran, das für diesen Wert *nur* die Formel Luftdruckdifferenz/ Weg benutzt wird und das GPS aufgrund seiner vertikalen Ungenauigkeit aussen vor gelassen wird.

ich habe noch ein "Premiumgerät" eines anderen Herstellers hier, das zeigt die Steigung recht unruhig und ungenauer (zu viel) an.


----------



## Fawlty (30. Juli 2022)

@SIGMA-Support : ich habe im Urlaub 2 Touren verloren, die nicht vom 11.1 auf das Handy übertragen wurden: das ist echt Schxxxx! 
Ich hatte es schonmal weiter oben hier beschrieben: auf dem Sigma ist die Activity da, wird aber nicht in die App synchronisiert.

Bei beiden war das Handy zur Aktivitätszeit an und gekoppelt. Trotzdem wurde nach Speichern nichts aufs in die RideApp gesynct.  

Sehr motivierend…. :-(


----------



## SIGMA-Support (1. August 2022)

Fawlty schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support : ich habe im Urlaub 2 Touren verloren, die nicht vom 11.1 auf das Handy übertragen wurden: das ist echt Schxxxx!
> Ich hatte es schonmal weiter oben hier beschrieben: auf dem Sigma ist die Activity da, wird aber nicht in die App synchronisiert.
> 
> Bei beiden war das Handy zur Aktivitätszeit an und gekoppelt. Trotzdem wurde nach Speichern nichts aufs in die RideApp gesynct.
> ...



Hallo @Fawlty

Grundsätzlich kannnst du nicht synchronisierte Aktivitäten immer wieder erneut synchronisieren. 

Dazu gehe bitte wie folgt vor:


Schließe bitte deinen ROX 11.1 EVO per USB-C Kabel an deinen Computer an. 
Öffne deinen ROX 11.1 EVO über den USB -Massenspeicher (Windows Explorer, Apple Finder) 
Dort findest du verschiedene Ordner vor. 
Bitte öffne den Ordner " Aktivities" nun siehst du einen Ordner "Activities_synced" dort befindet sich vermutlich die Aktivität, welche du nicht synchronisieren konntest. 
Bitte kopiere diese wieder in den Ordner "Activities". 
Werfe bitte den USB-Massenspeicher wieder aus. 
Verbinden deinen ROX 11.1 EVO erneut mit der RIDE APP nun sollte die erneute Synchronisierung dieser Aktivität zur RIDE APP stattfinden. 

Einen guten Wochenstart an alle.
Liebe Grüße 
Benjamin


----------



## hellmichel (1. August 2022)

Falls jemand seinen Rox 12.1 los werden will und gegen einen Elemnt Bolt tauschen, einfach PN an mich. 😁🤗


----------



## jhheiner (4. August 2022)

Wo und wie kann ich mir den Wettertrend auf dem Rox anzeigen lassen? Wenn ich Zielzonentraining einrichte z.B. die Herzfrequenz, wird diese nur in Verbindung mit Workouts angezeigt bzw aktiviert? Und meine letzte Frage wie kann ich eigene Workouts importieren geht's das nur über das Data Center oder wie läuft das? Danke habe ich noch nicht rausgefunden bzw ausprobiert 😊


----------



## Rolli2609 (5. August 2022)

jhheiner schrieb:


> Wo und wie kann ich mir den Wettertrend auf dem Rox anzeigen lassen?


Trainingsansichten einstellen- Status- Wetterangabe
1/3 Seite wird für diesen Wert benötigt


----------



## SIGMA-Support (5. August 2022)

jhheiner schrieb:


> Wo und wie kann ich mir den Wettertrend auf dem Rox anzeigen lassen? Wenn ich Zielzonentraining einrichte z.B. die Herzfrequenz, wird diese nur in Verbindung mit Workouts angezeigt bzw aktiviert? Und meine letzte Frage wie kann ich eigene Workouts importieren geht's das nur über das Data Center oder wie läuft das? Danke habe ich noch nicht rausgefunden bzw ausprobiert 😊




Hallo @jhheiner ,


Bezüglich der Zielzonentrainingsanzeige diese musst du dir in deinem Sportprofil als Trainingswert hinterlegen dann wird Sie dir auch ausserhalb eines Workoutes angezeigt.  z.B. gehe zu Sportprofil / Trainingsansicht in der RIDE APP. Wähle eine Trainingsansicht mit nur 3 Cubes ( Traingswerteanzeigen) aus . In die große Cube  ( welche aus 4 kleinen Cubes besteht)  bitte Anzeigewert Zielzonenbalken ( Grafik) hinterlegen , diesen findet man in der Kategorie Training . Dann werden die Zielzone auch außerhalb eines Workouts angezeigt.
Mehr dazu findest du auch bei uns unter 


			https://web.sigmasport.com/de/product/rox-11-1/?tab=service#resource-8073-zielzone
		


Die Wetterangabe kann auch nur auf einem solchen Feld als Anzeigewert hinterlegt werden. Diese findest du in der Kategorie Status " Wetterangabe"


Eine Workout Erstellung ist in der RIDE APP und dem DATA CENTER nicht mehr möglich.  Du musst z.B. dein Workout über einen kompatiblen Service erzeugen  und diese erstellte Workout FIT. Datei dann in den ROX 11.1 EVO über die Massenspeicher Darstellung übertragen. Dazu gehe wie folgt vor.


Schließen Sie bitte Ihren ROX 11.1 EVO per USB-C Kabel an Ihren Computer.
Öffnen Sie Ihren ROX 11.1 EVO z.B unter dem Windows Explorer.
Dort finden Sie einen Ordner mit dem Namen Workout. Bitte kopieren Sie Ihre erstelle Workout FIT. Datei in diesen Ordnern.
Trennen Sie ordnungsgemäß Ihren ROX 11.1 EVO von Ihrem Computer.
Jetzt sollte Ihr erstelltes Workout im ROX 11.1 EVO verfügbar sein.
Mehr dazu findest du auch bei uns unter 


			https://web.sigmasport.com/de/product/rox-11-1/?tab=service#resource-8186-workouts-mit-dem-rox-11-1-evo
		




Liebe Grüße  und  ein schönes Wochenende an euch alle euer SIGMA SPORT TEAM


----------



## jhheiner (5. August 2022)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> Trainingsansichten einstellen- Status- Wetterangabe
> 1/3 Seite wird für diesen Wert benötigt


Guten Morgen Rolli, ich danke Dir hat geklappt 👍


----------



## jhheiner (5. August 2022)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 18244366"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @jhheiner ,
> 
> 
> Bezüglich der Zielzonentrainingsanzeige diese musst du dir in deinem Sportprofil als Trainingswert hinterlegen dann wird Sie dir auch ausserhalb eines Workoutes angezeigt.  z.B. gehe zu Sportprofil / Trainingsansicht in der RIDE APP. Wähle eine Trainingsansicht mit nur 3 Cubes ( Traingswerteanzeigen) aus . In die große Cube  ( welche aus 4 kleinen Cubes besteht)  bitte Anzeigewert Zielzonenbalken ( Grafik) hinterlegen , diesen findet man in der Kategorie Training . Dann werden die Zielzone auch außerhalb eines Workouts angezeigt.
> ...


Liebes Sigma-Sport Team, danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Klasse Kundenservice von Euch! Mit den Informationen komme ich definitiv weiter, Zielzonentraining ist jetzt eingerichtet, hat super geklappt. Wenn das mit dem Import der Workouts nicht ganz so funktioniert meld ich mich nochmal telefonisch! Bin super zufrieden mit dem Rox 11.1, würde ich mir jederzeit wieder kaufen und kann den Rox bedenkenlos weiterempfehlen! Wünsche Euch ein schönes Wochenende und beste Grüße auch an Steffen und Waldemar 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcelhaase477 (16. August 2022)

Hallo, warum zeigt mein Rox 11.1 nur 0,2 km an obwohl ich tatsächlich 5 km gefahren bin? Verbunden ist er nur mit meinem FAZUA Bike.


----------



## Schwinn4Banger (19. August 2022)

Hallo,

wird bei eurer Temperaturanzeige auch immer ca. 2°C zu wenig angezeigt?

Grüße.


----------



## Rolli2609 (19. August 2022)

Schwinn4Banger schrieb:


> wird bei eurer Temperaturanzeige auch immer ca. 2°C zu wenig angezeigt?


an was machst du das fest, das er zu wenig anzeigt?

ich muss sagen, das meiner im Vergleich zu anderen Bikecomputern und bei bewölktem Himmel so ca 3 Grad zuviel anzeigt. wer jetzt Recht hat, weiß ich nicht. 

an heißen Tagen und bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung ist die Anzeige dann komplett daneben, viel zu hoch.

das Problem ist das der Sensor im Gerät ist, wegen der Stauwärme und der Eigenerwärmung des Geräts im Betrieb.


----------



## Schwinn4Banger (19. August 2022)

Naja, wenn minus 2°C angezeigt wird und es nicht mal ein bisschen Frost auf dem Waldweg zu sehen ist, stimmt da was nicht. Außerdem jetzt mit mehreren Thermometern und meinem alten Sigma verglichen...immer ungefähr 2°C zu wenig.


----------



## Rolli2609 (20. August 2022)

Schwinn4Banger schrieb:


> Naja, wenn minus 2°C angezeigt wird und es nicht mal ein bisschen Frost auf dem Waldweg zu sehen ist, stimmt da was nicht. Außerdem jetzt mit mehreren Thermometern und meinem alten Sigma verglichen...immer ungefähr 2°C zu wenig.


wo fährst du grade rum, das es um den Gefrierpunkt ist?


----------



## Rolli2609 (20. August 2022)

marcelhaase477 schrieb:


> Hallo, warum zeigt mein Rox 11.1 nur 0,2 km an obwohl ich tatsächlich 5 km gefahren bin? Verbunden ist er nur mit meinem FAZUA Bike.


ich würde dir raten, dich direkt an den Sigma Support zu wenden. 
vielleicht gibt es mit manchen E Bike Motoren bzw deren Sensorik Kompatibilitätsprobleme..?

finds grad nicht, aber ich glaube ich hab in der Richtung schon mal was gelesen...

lösche halt mal spasseshalber das E Bike raus und fahre nur mit GPS...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcelhaase477 (20. August 2022)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> ich würde dir raten, dich direkt an den Sigma Support zu wenden.
> vielleicht gibt es mit manchen E Bike Motoren bzw deren Sensorik Kompatibilitätsprobleme..?
> 
> finds grad nicht, aber ich glaube ich hab in der Richtung schon mal was gelesen...
> ...


----------



## marcelhaase477 (20. August 2022)

Hallo, ja ich habe mich mit dem Sigma Support schon verständigt. Es ist ein Softwareproblem und soll mit dem nächsten Firmware Update behoben werden. Bis dahin habe ich den Duo R2 als Sensor verbaut.


----------



## Fawlty (22. August 2022)

Schwinn4Banger schrieb:


> Naja, wenn minus 2°C angezeigt wird und es nicht mal ein bisschen Frost auf dem Waldweg zu sehen ist, stimmt da was nicht. Außerdem jetzt mit mehreren Thermometern und meinem alten Sigma verglichen...immer ungefähr 2°C zu wenig.


... das ist ja auch ein Radcomputer und keine Wetterstation  - also im Ernst: 2 Grad Abweichung (wovon?) auf einem Gerät, welches Fahrtwind und Sonneneinstrahlung ausgesetzt ist, ist doch  etwas "Jammern auf hohem Niveau", oder?

Bei allen Unzulänglichkeiten, die der Rox unbestritten hat - aber das ist wohl im Rahmen der Toleranz und, wie bereits ein anderer schrieb, auch technisch bedingt...


----------



## jens_w (29. August 2022)

Macallan schrieb:


> Das habe ich jetzt an der gleichen Stelle/ mit gleichem Track mal gemacht, und in der 100% Ansicht sieht man die starke Ungenauigkeit der Darstellung noch viel deutlicher. Ich denke, hier kann auch niemand mehr behaupten, dies läge an der begrenzten Bildschirmauflösung. Die Auflösung wird ja nicht annäherungsweise ausgenutzt sondern die Höhe in viel zu groben Klötzchen dargestellt.
> Es macht übrigens keinen Unterschied, ob ich einen neuen Komoot-Track verwende, oder einen bereits gefahrenen ('Aktivität in Track umwandeln').
> Bin der Meinung, dass dies definitiv verbessert gehört, und werde dies auch nochmal dem support schreiben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1523391


Hallo Zusammen,

ich kann das Verhalten zu 100% bestätigen. Wir sind am Wochenende den Stoneman Arduenna gefahren und ich wollte mir das Höhenprofil anzeigen lassen. Prinzipiell klappt das ja, aber man hat keinen Anhaltspunkt wie viele Hm es noch sind. Auch ich finde Darstellung sehr unglücklich gelöst. Der 11er konnte das wesentlich besser. Da gab‘s auch ein Gitternetz, damit konnte man die bevorstehenden Hm gut einschätzen. Absoluter Rückschritt, bei einem doch sehr guten Gerät. Ich habe noch 2 11er, einer davon ist leider irreparabel defekt, den anderen nutzt meine Frau. Daher auch der Wechsel auf den 11.1 Evo. Im täglichen Gebrauch fällt das nicht ins Gewicht, aber unbekannte Routen bzw. Höhenprofile sind so nicht erkennbar.

Edit: In der ganzseitigen Ansicht sind Höhenlinien enthalten. Steht ja auch Beitrag oben. Mein Eindruck ist aber, dass diese nicht korrekt angezeigt werden. Denn die geladene Route geht nicht unter 230hm. Ich teste das die Tage mal. Vielleicht war die Kalibrierung noch nicht fertig?

Edit2: Der geladene Track sieht tatsächlich so aus. Damals mit dem falschen Startwert aufgezeichnet. Damit wäre das für den Moment geklärt. Bleibt die grobe Darstellung, bzw. der Wunsch, dass Höhenlinien auch im nicht ganzseitigen Modus angezeigt werden. Ich schaue gerne auf die HF, wenn ich lange gegen einen Berg fahre…
In diesem Sinne

Gruß Jens


----------



## Macallan (30. August 2022)

jens_w schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich kann das Verhalten zu 100% bestätigen. Wir sind am Wochenende den Stoneman Arduenna gefahren und ich wollte mir das Höhenprofil anzeigen lassen. Prinzipiell klappt das ja, aber man hat keinen Anhaltspunkt wie viele Hm es noch sind. Auch ich finde Darstellung sehr unglücklich gelöst. Der 11er konnte das wesentlich besser. Da gab‘s auch ein Gitternetz, damit konnte man die bevorstehenden Hm gut einschätzen. Absoluter Rückschritt, bei einem doch sehr guten Gerät. Ich habe noch 2 11er, einer davon ist leider irreparabel defekt, den anderen nutzt meine Frau. Daher auch der Wechsel auf den 11.1 Evo. Im täglichen Gebrauch fällt das nicht ins Gewicht, aber unbekannte Routen bzw. Höhenprofile sind so nicht erkennbar.
> 
> ...


Hallo Jens,  
Danke für deine Rückmeldung! 

Könntest du eventuell dies auch an den Sigma-Support melden (so wie ich es auch gemacht habe)?  Ich denke, je mehr Leute es dort melden,  umso höher die Chance,  dass es in einem Update behoben wird! 

Danke!


----------



## jens_w (30. August 2022)

Hallo Macallan,

das habe ich bereits gemacht. Der Herr vom Support sagte, dass er es an die Entwicklung weitergibt. Für mich ein echter Wermutstropfen, wenn auch einer, den ich nicht täglich „benötige“. Aber auch ich möchte gerne wissen, ob da noch eine dicke Rampe kommt, oder eben nicht… Hier auf den Feierabendrunden ist mir das egal, aber Mehrtagestouren mit satt Hm sind da schon etwas anderes. Und auch ich kenne es vom 11er besser. Trotzdem sei betont, dass der 11.1 Evo ein gutes Gerät ist, dessen Preis/Leistung schwer zu toppen ist. Schließlich reden wir hier nicht von Computern jenseits der 400 EUR. Und dass diese auch zicken, habe ich am Wochenende wieder gesehen…
Mir gefällt die Integration mit der Ride-App.
Blöd ist, dass man Aktivitäten nicht verwerfen kann (ok, wer beim 11er mal unbedacht eine verloren hat…;-) ) , und dass er immer direkt „los“ will. Beim Konfigurieren ist das mitunter nervig.
Sportprofile sollten mit eigenen Namen versehen werden können. Wer 2 MTB‘s oder mehr hat, kann das nicht sauber auswählen. Oder aber ich mache etwas falsch… In der App klappt das ja, aber am Gerät selbst, sollte das auch so ankommen. Alles nix wildes, aber mit Potential.
Einen schönen Tag euch
Gruß Jens


----------



## jens_w (30. August 2022)

Noch eine Sache, die mir heute aufgefallen ist. Oben rechts im ganzseitigen Höhenprofil steht die aktuelle Höhe. Dann muss eigentlich der rote Punkt im Diagramm diesem Wert entsprechen und kann nicht bei knapp 270m sein, oder habe ich ein Brett vorm Kopf?
Die kalibrierte Höhe passt im Vergleich dazu. Diese war auch zu Tourbeginn richtig.
Das ganze habe ich während der Tour fotografiert. Es war kein geladener Track, sondern eine laufende Aufzeichnung.

Edit: Jetzt habe ich noch ein wenig an den Ansichten verändert und sehe nun, dass der kleine rote Punkt der aktuellen Höhe entspricht. Siehe das etwas dunkle Bild ohne Traningsstart. Wenn ich nun das Training starte mit Funktion  der automatischen Kalibrierung sind die Werte wieder unplausibel…(Das dunkle Bild mit hellem Bildschirm) 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Fawlty (7. September 2022)

Palim, palim, ein Firmwareupdate (1.72) für den 11.1 ist da...


----------



## jens_w (7. September 2022)

Schon installiert, gleich auf dem Heimweg mal testen.

Edit: Keine Änderung zu meiner Info von letzter Woche. Hatte ich auch nicht erwartet… das war sicher zu knapp…

Gruß Jens


----------



## Rolli2609 (8. September 2022)

https://web.sigmasport.com/de/product/rox-11-1/?tab=service#resource-23625-rox-11-1-evo-v1-72


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jens_w (8. September 2022)

Das hatte ich auch gesehen… 
Natürlich ist das alles jammern auf hohem Niveau, aber wenn diese Dartstelung verbessert werden kann, dann wäre ich mit dem 11.1 noch zufriedener. 
Auch hoffe ich, dass zukünftig in der RIDE-App auch Werte wie Steigraten etc. angezeigt werden. Der 11er zusammen mit der LINK-App konnte das. Die Anzeige im 11.1 ist ja da, sie sollte aber auch auswertbar sein… 
Gruß Jens


----------



## DW23 (12. September 2022)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe seit ein paar Tagen auch den Rox 11.1 Evo, der jetzt an meinem Gravel den alten Rox5.0 von meinem Hardtail ersetzen soll.
Bisher ist der erste Eindruck immer noch sehr gut für mich. Allerdings hatte ich gestern eine längere Ausfarht und gleichzeitg auch den ersten "richtigen" Test für den EVO. Dabei sind mir gleich mal zwei Probleme aufgefallen, die ich gerne in den Griff bekommen würde.

1. Problem: Wenn das Bike steht(kurze Pause von 1-2 Minuten) wird weiterhin eine Geschwindigkeit von konstant 4,9 km/h angezeigt. Ist das Problem bekannt?

2. Die Steigung und damit einhergehend die Höhenmeter sind nicht plausibel. Also Steigungen bei denen ich, ohne zu treten, rückwärts rollen würde, werden als 0% oder teilweise sogar negativ angezeigt. Starke Anstiege gehen dann als postive Werte durch. Grundsätzlich sieht mir das daher nach einem Kalibrierungsfehler aus. Was kann ich da machen?

Ach so, by the way, Alle Sensoren und die EVO selbst sind auf dem neuesten Stand. Hab das direkt bei der Inbetriebnahme vor ein paar Tagen durchgeführt.
Am Anfang der Tour wurde auch eine GPS Verbindung als aktiv gemeldet.
Ich nutze übrigens auch die beigelegten TF und Speed Sensoren. 

Danke!


----------



## Rolli2609 (12. September 2022)

DW23 schrieb:


> 2. Die Steigung und damit einhergehend die Höhenmeter sind nicht plausibel. Also Steigungen bei denen ich, ohne zu treten, rückwärts rollen würde, werden als 0% oder teilweise sogar negativ angezeigt. Starke Anstiege gehen dann als postive Werte durch. Grundsätzlich sieht mir das daher nach einem Kalibrierungsfehler aus. Was kann ich da machen?


kein typisches Problem, soweit ich weiß...?! kommt Luft an die 4 kleinen Löcher (an den Barometer) hinten im Rastsockel?


DW23 schrieb:


> 1. Problem: Wenn das Bike steht(kurze Pause von 1-2 Minuten) wird weiterhin eine Geschwindigkeit von konstant 4,9 km/h angezeigt. Ist das Problem bekannt?


ist der Sensor verbunden und wird er vom Gerät verwendet? Laufrad mit Sensor bei Stillstand mal andrehen zur Probe...
Auto Pause einschalten falls noch nicht geschehen. (wobei natürlich bei Auto Pause aus auch niemals eine Geschwindigkeit bei Stillstand stehen sollte, ist klar)

ansonsten: ich will jetzt auch nicht diese magnetlosen Sensoren verteufeln, aber man hört/ liest ab und an das die Werte bei der Geschwindigkeit nicht immer plausibel sind.

ich hatte auch mal einen probiert. die Geschwindigkeit wurde ungefähr so angezeigt, als würde man mit GPS Speed fahren und der Empfang war schlecht.

Sensor mit Magnet dran gemacht, und wie gesagt Auto Pause an. seitdem alles bestens. zB


			https://www.amazon.de/Sigma-Sport-Zubeh%C3%B6r-Geschwindigkeits-Standard/dp/B00G8QJ7BI/ref=sr_1_3?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&crid=2QOL9YX2W8UNI&keywords=sigma+ant+%2B+speed&qid=1662997295&sprefix=sigma+ant+%2B+speed%2Caps%2C96&sr=8-3


----------



## jens_w (12. September 2022)

Keines der beschriebenen Probleme kann ich bestätigen. Allerdings nutze ich nur den Kadenz-Sensor und HF-Gurt. Das GPS-Signal für die Geschwindigkeit reicht mir in allen Situationen (außer Tunnel) immer aus.
Auto Pause könnte der Heilsbringer sein, als ich kürzlich in den Ardennen war und man für ne Schachtel Pommes Pause gemacht hat, wollte sich der ROX immer mit Handy und Sensoren verbinden. Mitunter etwas nervig, das Gepiepse…
Gruß Jens


----------



## DW23 (12. September 2022)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> kein typisches Problem, soweit ich weiß...?! kommt Luft an die 4 kleinen Löcher (an den Barometer) hinten im Rastsockel?
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Hab gerade nachgesehen. Auf dem Rastsockel war noch die Schutzfolie 
Ob es das jetzt wirklich war bezüglich Höhenmessung, muss ich aber noch testen. Scheint aber direkt ein Volltreffer zu sein 

Was den Speed Sensor angeht, das muss ich mal testen. An sich sehen die Werte relativ plausibel aus während der Fahrt. Also keine extremen Ausschläge oder viel zu hohe Geschwindigkeiten, die zu meinem persönlichen Empfinden nicht passen.
Ich denke ich werde das noch 1-2 Male testen und auch mal nebenher mit dem Handy GPS plausibilisieren.

Danke auf jeden Fall mal für die Tipps!


UPDATE: Also die Schutzfolie an der Rückseite des Gerätes war definitiv der Grund. Seit sie weg ist, werden mir Steigungen auch wirklich als Steigungen angezeigt.
Wie genau dieses sind, da bin ich noch am Forschen, muss ich zugeben. Gefühlsmäßig zweifle ich aber noch an den Werten. Kann aber auch sein, dass es an meinem Fitness-Level liegt.  Angezeigt 10% fühlen sich eher wie 15 oder 18% an 
Zudem ist auffällig, dass die Steigungsanzeige doch einen ordentlichen Delay hat. Sprich, wenn man in die Steigung reinfährt dauert es sicherlich 5-10s, bis die Steigung "korrekt" erscheint. 

Das Problem mit der angezeigten Geschwindigkeit von 4,7km/h bei stehendem Rad ist weiterhin gegeben. Aber es ist nicht immer so. Aktuell scheint mir es so, dass das Problem nur auftritt, wenn ich länger unterwegs bin. Eventuell sogar auch nur im Wald/in höheren Lagen.


----------



## jens_w (17. September 2022)

Moin,
bzgl. der Anzeige von Steigung oder Steigrate kann ich sagen, dass es ggü. Garmin oder Wahoo nur kleinere Abweichungen gibt. Auch im Vergleich zum alten 11er passt es.
Die Verzögerung haben aber eigentlich alle Radcomputer, mal mehr mal weniger.

Probiere mal die Geschwindigkeit ohne Sensor zu nutzen. Oder das Pairing mal lösen und neu verbinden. Nicht ausgeschlossen, dass der Sensor einfach ein techn. Problem hat? 

Gruß Jens


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. September 2022)

Hallo, ich hab paar schnelle Fragen:


Kann man den ROX inzwischen nutzen OHNE eine Trainingsaufzeichnung zu starten?
Kann ein Training pausiert werden oder gibt es AUTO-Pause?
Kann man beim Beenden eines Trainings gleich angeben, dass es gelöscht werden soll?
Ist eine Anbindung an Apple Health geplant?


----------



## Rolli2609 (18. September 2022)

1) Nein. Die Aufforderung zum Starten kommt ständig und bildschirmfüllend.
2) sowohl als auch. (Aber auch wenn die Auto Pause aktiviert ist, kannst du mit der Taste links oben manuell unterbrechen. (Kann ggf sinnvoll sein, um sich (situationsbedingt) nicht den Schnitt zu versauen)
3) Leider nein. Gefühlt alle sehnen es herbei, aber Sigma ist anderer Meinung.
4) weiß ich nicht


----------



## jhheiner (18. September 2022)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> 1) Nein. Die Aufforderung zum Starten kommt ständig und bildschirmfüllend.
> 2) sowohl als auch. (Aber auch wenn die Auto Pause aktiviert ist, kannst du mit der Taste links oben manuell unterbrechen. (Kann ggf sinnvoll sein, um sich (situationsbedingt) nicht den Schnitt zu versauen)
> 3) Leider nein. Gefühlt alle sehnen es herbei, aber Sigma ist anderer Meinung.
> 4) weiß ich nicht


Punkt 1 und Punkt 3 ist mir auch ein Anliegen. Finde es nervig, jedes Mal beim Starten, dieses zu bestätigen. Warum geht das nicht automatisch wie bei der Autopause. Bin schon oft versehentlich auf den Knopf gekommen und musste das Training wieder beenden und später in der App wieder löschen. Deswegen wäre diesbezüglich Punkt 3 hier richtig sinnvoll! Ansonsten finde ich den Rox einfach richtig gut und gelungen  👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. September 2022)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hab paar schnelle Fragen:
> 
> 
> Kann man den ROX inzwischen nutzen OHNE eine Trainingsaufzeichnung zu starten?
> ...


@SIGMA-Support 

Wie sieht es aus? Hier ist ja nicht gerade selten der Punkt 1 (das wäre gerade noch ertragbar wenn 3 implementiert wäre) und vor allem Punkt 3 gewünscht. Tut sich da was?

So wie es ist, fällt der 11.1 leider bei mir raus, das ist ein nogo. Kommt da mal eine Umsetzung zumindest von 3.?

Und dann noch der Punkt 4. Übergabe an Apple Health und alle Daten (für mich, bzw. Apple User wären an einer Stelle und auch das Problem mit Cloud/Backup wäre damit gleich mit gelöst.

Ist das was in Planung oder wird das nie was?


----------



## SIGMA-Support (20. September 2022)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support
> 
> Wie sieht es aus? Hier ist ja nicht gerade selten der Punkt 1 (das wäre gerade noch ertragbar wenn 3 implementiert wäre) und vor allem Punkt 3 gewünscht. Tut sich da was?
> 
> ...




Hallo @Prof. Dr. YoMan , Hallo @All, 


ich gebe eure Änderungswünsche der Punkte 1, 3 an unser Produkt Management Team der ROX Serie weiter.
Punkt 4 reiche ich selbstverständlich gerne an unser App und Softwareteam weiter.


Liebe Grüße und eine gute Woche an euch alle 
euer SIGMA SPORT TEAM


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. September 2022)

Danke. Dann frag ich in zwei Wochen mal nach. Grins.


----------



## Rolli2609 (20. September 2022)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> frag ich in zwei Wochen mal nach


so schnell geht das nicht befürchte ich. 
wir sind hier nicht bei w....  ;-)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. September 2022)

Schon klar. Aber regelmäßiges freundliches Anklopfen bewegt vllt. etwas schneller.
Wenn man die PainPoints nicht aufzeigt ändert sich nix.

PS: Ich hab das Teil jetzt trotzdem mal gekauft und würde mich auch in die Beta registrieren um zu schauen, dass es da voran geht. Man muss ja die "lokale" Wirtschaft unterstützen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. September 2022)

Und da.
Update von FW und Sensor FW schmerzfrei.
Ist es normal das die Sigma Data Cloud die IOs App als "Data Center / Android Version" anzeigt?
Und schon als Betatester registriert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fawlty (22. September 2022)

Macallan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe den Rox 11.1 (upgrade vom 11.0) auch seit Anfang des Jahres und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit, es funktioniert eigentlich (fast) alles sehr zuverlässig.
> 
> ...



exakt das ist mir seit dem Update auf 1.72 auch aufgefallen - zum einen die Zacken, zum anderen die verzögerte Darstellung des Höhenprofils: man fährt berghoch, das Höhenprofil zeigt bergab an und springt dann plötzlich um. Mglw. ist die Refresh-Zeit für das Höhenprofil geändert worden?
Schön auch zu sehen, wenn man -7% fährt und das Höhenprofil zeigt noch mind. 1km bergauf an.

1. das war "früher" (TM) nicht so - und ich hab den Rox 11.1 seit 01/22 bzw. seit knapp 3000km.
2. es betrifft alle Auflösungsstufen des Höhenprofils: egal ob 1km, 2km oder 5km: das Gezackel und die verzögerte Darstellung ist immer da - gerade heute nochmal auf einer Tour mit 880Hm bewusst getestet.
Würde gern wieder die vorherige Firmware aufspielen - weiss jemand wie das geht?


----------



## Macallan (22. September 2022)

Ach, das war in den früheren Firmware-Versionen besser? Interessant. Dann sollte es ja relativ leicht wieder korrigierbar sein. Ich sehe gerade, dass ich noch auf 1.64 bin. Wäre auch daran interessiert, wieder auf eine ältere FW zurück zu gehen, um es zu testen. Bei welcher Version war die Darstellung denn noch besser? Vielleicht finden wir jemanden mit einer alten Version, der es bestätigen kann.


----------



## Fawlty (22. September 2022)

naja,  eigentlich bei allen ausser 1.72 .  von daher beraubst Du mich gerade meiner Hoffnung, dass es erst mit 1.72 kam.

Aber insbesondere die Verzögerung ist extrem auffällig (wenn man den Vergleich hat).


----------



## Macallan (22. September 2022)

Ja, sorry   Am besten würden sich die Jungs und Mädels von Sigma das mal genauer ansehen. Wir einfache User können glaube ich nicht die FW downgraden.


----------



## jens_w (22. September 2022)

Also, das beschriebene Verhalten gab es auch schon bei FW1.64, zumindest habe ich es so festgestellt. Mit FW1.72 ist es nicht besser geworden. 
Gruß Jens


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. September 2022)

Und die nächsten Fragen. Wie kann ich sichergehen, dass auch der Radsensor für die Geschwindigkeit genommen wird. Er ist per ANT+ (nicht per BT) an den ROX gekoppelt und trotzdem habe ich solide Sprünge in der Geschwindigkeit.
Er wird als gekoppelt angezeigt und im Menu wärend der Aufzeichnung ist das Speed Symbol zu sehen.





Das war auf einem Forstweg (ohne große Kurven) nach oben. Ich bin gleichmäßig gefahren.

Die Messwerte sind auch nicht mit der Trittfrequenz korreliert. Die ist zwar auch etwas zappelig, aber deutlich ruhiger und schon eher stimmig.

Und:
Eine 25,5 km Runde (schon mehrfach mit unterschiedlichen GPS gefahren) wurde mit 29 km erfasst. Einstellung ist 29", was sind das in mm Umfang per default? Ich habe jetzt mal den Umfang nachgemessen und 2340 mm eingestellt.


----------



## jhheiner (23. September 2022)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Und die nächsten Fragen. Wie kann ich sichergehen, dass auch der Radsensor für die Geschwindigkeit genommen wird. Er ist per ANT+ (nicht per BT) an den ROX gekoppelt und trotzdem habe ich solide Sprünge in der Geschwindigkeit.
> Er wird als gekoppelt angezeigt und im Menu wärend der Aufzeichnung ist das Speed Symbol zu sehen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1556182
> ...


Geschwindigkeit springt bei mir auch mit dem Speedsensor, ganz speziell bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten. Den Radumfang habe ich nachgemessen und manuell eingestellt, auf die Standardwerte würde ich mich nicht verlassen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. September 2022)

Das ist aber unschön. Hab mir extra das Set bestellt weil ich sinnvolle Speedwerte wollte und nicht das GPS.


----------



## jhheiner (23. September 2022)

Finde ich auch etwas schade, fand den Speedsensor recht schick und unauffällig. Denke mal wenn du ganz genaue Werte willst, wirst du das nur mit einem Magnet erreichen. Es gibt auch einen Ant+ Sensor mit Magnet der an der Gabel befestigt wird von Sigma, kostet ca.18€. Hatte bei Sigma mal angerufen und wegen der Geschwindigkeitssprünge nachgefragt, soll aber nicht machbar sein, dies zu ändern, aber die Werte würden in der Sigma Ride App geglättet.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. September 2022)

Tja, das Ding kriegt halt allen Impact vom Trail mit, mit seinen Beschleunigungssensoren. Ich hätte ja gehoft, das Sigma das klevere SW drauf hat. Na Schade. 
Im Zweifel ist die Strecke deswegen auch so weit off.
Das nächste mal kommte der Sensor ab und ich fahre mit GPS alleine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jens_w (24. September 2022)

Ich fahre nur per GPS, die Genauigkeit ist m.E. sehr gut. Wenn wir in der Gruppe unterwegs sind, haben eigentlich alle identische Werte, Garmin, Wahoo, Sigma, mit und ohne Sensoren. Daher vermisse ich den Speedsensor überhaupt nicht. Und die paar Tunnel machen den Braten nicht fett…
Gruß Jens


----------



## finisher (24. September 2022)

Das mit den springenden Werten würde mich auch mal brennend interesieren.
Einen Sensor habe ich bei meinem Rox 4.0 bereits umgetauscht, weil die Abweichung dann extrem wurde. Statt 35 wurden dann nur noch 15 angezeigt. Vollkommen ideal ist es trotzdem noch nicht.

Wie  sieht es denn aus, wenn man einen anderen Speedsensor z.b. von Garmin verwendet ?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. September 2022)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Und die nächsten Fragen. Wie kann ich sichergehen, dass auch der Radsensor für die Geschwindigkeit genommen wird. Er ist per ANT+ (nicht per BT) an den ROX gekoppelt und trotzdem habe ich solide Sprünge in der Geschwindigkeit.
> Er wird als gekoppelt angezeigt und im Menu wärend der Aufzeichnung ist das Speed Symbol zu sehen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1556182
> ...


@SIGMA-Support 
Siehe auch die Posts direkt drüber. 
Bin ja scheinbar nicht der einzige. Auf simpler Forststrasse so zappelig?


----------



## jhheiner (24. September 2022)

finisher schrieb:


> Das mit den springenden Werten würde mich auch mal brennend interesieren.
> Einen Sensor habe ich bei meinem Rox 4.0 bereits umgetauscht, weil die Abweichung dann extrem wurde. Statt 35 wurden dann nur noch 15 angezeigt. Vollkommen ideal ist es trotzdem noch nicht.
> 
> Wie  sieht es denn aus, wenn man einen anderen Speedsensor z.b. von Garmin verwendet ?


Habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, mit einem Garmin oder Wahoo Speedsensor. Wäre aber mal interessant zu wissen, ob es bei den Sensoren auch auftritt.


----------



## Rolli2609 (24. September 2022)

grundsätzlich geht es ja bei der Geschwindigkeitsmessung nur darum, Umdrehungen zu zählen.
der Speichenmagnet kommt alle 360 ° am Sensor vorbei, dieses Signal ist vom Sensor klar zu deuten!

ich verwende magnetlos auch, aber NUR an der Kurbel (so weit aussen wie möglich, grosse Kreisbahn!). und da gehts einwandfrei! rücke ich aber den Sensor an der Kurbel zum Zentrum hin, werden die Werte unplausibel und setzen teilweise auch ganz aus.
ich denke deshalb, die magnetlosen Geschwindigkeitssensoren haben hier das Problem, das die Kreisbahn (praktisch die Nabe) einfach zu klein ist, und deshalb "verzählt" sich der Sensor ab und an und zeigt dann unplausible Werte. (nur meine bescheidene Schlußfolgerung aufgrund dieses Versuchs.)

ich fand die magnetlos Lösung auch ganz elegant und hab s versucht. solche Geschichten wie von 15 auf 30 oder 150 km/h usw. hatte ich gar nicht. aber bei absolut gleichmässiger Fahrt ständig +- 3 km/h, das war für mich nicht ok. also wieder zurück zum Speichenmagnet.
(diese/meine Erfahrung bezieht sich allerdings nur auf einen bestimmten Sensor. (cycplus, mit Umschalter für Speed/ Kadenz) natürlich habe ich nicht alle möglichen magnetless Sensoren ausprobiert. )

zwar hat @jens_w in seinem Beitrag #328 vollkommen Recht. aber ich bin dennoch für den Sensor. wir investieren Tausende von Euros in dieses Hobby, mir kommt es da auf ca 20 Euro und einer 2032er Zelle alle 1-2 Jahre nicht an, wenn dann mein Tacho ein bissl besser funktioniert.:


Werte sind immer ruhig/ genau
Werte stimmen auch beim Beschleunigen und verzögern
Werte stimmen auch, wenn man den Himmel nicht sieht
Steigungsanzeige genauer und ruhiger (falls das Gerät mit Luftdruckdifferenz/ Weg rechnet. (was bei  den Roxen der Fall ist, (ausser Rox 12 Sport!))
nicht das es wichtig oder gar nötig wäre, (beim MTB eh nicht) aber die Massenunwucht durch das Ventil    kann man mit dem Magneten ausgleichen  ;-)
Negativ: Aerodynamik des LR wird etwas schlechter  ;-)


----------



## Rolli2609 (25. September 2022)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Wie kann ich sichergehen, dass auch der Radsensor für die Geschwindigkeit genommen wird.


das Laufrad mit dem Sensor im Stillstand anheben und drehen. wird dann eine Geschwindigkeit angezeigt, so sollte das Gerät den Sensor verwenden.
wer ganz sicher sein will, macht diesen Versuch im Keller  ;-)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. September 2022)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> das Laufrad mit dem Sensor im Stillstand anheben und drehen. wird dann eine Geschwindigkeit angezeigt, so sollte das Gerät den Sensor verwenden.
> wer ganz sicher sein will, macht diesen Versuch im Keller  ;-)


Ja. Das ist probiert. Tut.


----------



## JensBruer (26. September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hatte bei der orginal Display Folie oben den "Nippel" abgeschnitten, damit das Display bisschen geschützt ist. Jetzt ist doch ein Kratzer reingekommen und ich habe mir zwei verschiedene Sets (bei dem großen Online Warenhaus;-)) bestellt. 3xmatt und 3xglanz Panzerglas. Hatte zuerst den matten Schutz drauf. Das war aber so verpixelt, dass die gleich abgekommen ist und ich die glanz drauf gemacht habe. Die ist um Welten besser!


----------



## jhheiner (26. September 2022)

JensBruer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hatte bei der orginal Display Folie oben den "Nippel" abgeschnitten, damit das Display bisschen geschützt ist. Jetzt ist doch ein Kratzer reingekommen und ich habe mir zwei verschiedene Sets (bei dem großen Online Warenhaus;-)) bestellt. 3xmatt und 3xglanz Panzerglas. Hatte zuerst den matten Schutz drauf. Das war aber so verpixelt, dass die gleich abgekommen ist und ich die glanz drauf gemacht habe. Die ist um Welten besser!


Moin, welche Folie hattest du den drauf, die von Brotect in matt? Bin mit der Folie recht zufrieden, spiegelt nicht in der Sonne und man kann das Display gut erkennen. Hatte die Folie schon direkt am Anfang aufs Display geklebt, weil ich keine Kratzer etc haben wollte, klappt hervorragend und würde jedem eine Schutzfolie empfehlen, kostet ja auch nicht die Welt 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensBruer (26. September 2022)

jhheiner schrieb:


> Moin, welche Folie hattest du den drauf, die von Brotect in matt? Bin mit der Folie recht zufrieden, spiegelt nicht in der Sonne und man kann das Display gut erkennen. Hatte die Folie schon direkt am Anfang aufs Display geklebt, weil ich keine Kratzer etc haben wollte, klappt hervorragend und würde jedem eine Schutzfolie empfehlen, kostet ja auch nicht die Welt 👍


Guten Morgen,
ja genau die matte Brotect Panzerglasfolie habe ich. Also ich fand die nicht so. Ich war eigentlich für matt. Aber, dass ist wie mit Monitoren, der eine mag es matt und der andere nicht. Und ja sie kosten ja nicht so viel


----------



## jhheiner (26. September 2022)

JensBruer schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> ja genau die matte Brotect Panzerglasfolie habe ich. Also ich fand die nicht so. Ich war eigentlich für matt. Aber, dass ist wie mit Monitoren, der eine mag es matt und der andere nicht. Und ja sie kosten ja nicht so viel


Haste wohl recht! Findest du das Display besser mit der klaren Folie bzw spiegelt die Folie nicht in der Sonne?


----------



## JensBruer (26. September 2022)

jhheiner schrieb:


> Haste wohl recht! Findest du das Display besser mit der klaren Folie bzw spiegelt die Folie nicht in der Sonne?


Es sieht halt so aus wie wenn keine Folie drauf ist. Spiegeln tut es nicht so, ich habe eine K-Edge Halterung mit leichtem Winkel. Wenn man aber direkt von oben drauf schaut dann spiegelt es schon etwas.


----------



## jhheiner (26. September 2022)

JensBruer schrieb:


> Es sieht halt so aus wie wenn keine Folie drauf ist. Spiegeln tut es nicht so, ich habe eine K-Edge Halterung mit leichtem Winkel. Wenn man aber direkt von oben drauf schaut dann spiegelt es schon etwas.


Danke für die Info, ist halt bei der matten Schutzfolie nicht so, dass sie spiegelt. Ggf wäre die Klare was für Herbst und Frühjahr, werde es mal ausprobieren 👍


----------



## Fox_26 (27. September 2022)

Bzgl. der Sensoren Thematik habe ich bei meinem mit Geschwindigkeit und Trittfrequenz überhaupt keine Probleme.
Was mich dafür wirklich nervt ist die Höhenklaibrierung.
Höhe per GPS +/- ca 9m ist zwar ziemlich grob, das ginge aber noch, wenn denn der Wert auch mal gleich so angezeigt würde.
Dass die Höhenangaben nicht völlig ernstzunehmen und auch von der Dichte der Messpunkte abhängig sind ist mir auch klar.
Dass aber mal mit 100Hm zuviel gestartet wird und entweder gar nicht oder erst nach wiederholtem Kalibrieren während der Fahrt sich plötzlich die Anzeige auf den korrekten Wert einstellt, ist eigentlich inakzeptabel.
Zumal danach das Höhenprofil und damit die Werte untereinander stimmen.

Ich fände es daher nützlich wenn es eine Funktion in der RideApp oder sicherlich besser dem Data Center gäbe, mit der man bei aufgezeichneten Touren die Höhe nachträglich ganz oder abschnittsweise anpassen kann, zb. ein Streckenstück markieren und für dieses einen frei einsetzbaren Wert an Höhenmetern hinzufügen oder abziehen kann und alle betreffenden Daten, Grafiken und Statistiken dann automatisch entsprechend angepasst werden.


----------



## Rolli2609 (27. September 2022)

Fox_26 schrieb:


> Höhe per GPS +/- ca 9m ist zwar ziemlich grob, das ginge aber noch, wenn denn der Wert auch mal gleich so angezeigt würde.


ich denke, das mit GPS Genaugkeit in erster Linie die horizontale Genauigkeit gemeint ist und nicht die vertikale. (also die Abweichung deiner tatsächlichen Position zu deiner "Position auf der Karte")

klar ist die Höhenangabe nicht immer auf den einzelnen Meter genau, aber alles in allem schon ok.

auch die gefahrenen Hm sind plausibel. wenn ich zB 1000 Hm am Ende habe und mein Trainingspartner (anderes Gerät) hat so 5-10 % Abweichung... denke das ist akzeptabel.

bei +- 20 m Starthöhen- Abweichung fahre ich los. manchmal (selten) sind es auch bei mir 100 m Abweichung. das ist zuviel; dann warte ich noch ne Minute (oder 2 ;-)) oder stelle um auf manuelle Höhe. 

wenn du bei der Höhe 100m Abweichung hast und mit  "Auto Höhe" Einstellung losfährst, ist es klar, das dann früher oder später ein Sprung drin ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fawlty (28. September 2022)

jens_w schrieb:


> Also, das beschriebene Verhalten gab es auch schon bei FW1.64, zumindest habe ich es so festgestellt. Mit FW1.72 ist es nicht besser geworden.
> Gruß Jens


... ich möchte die angeregte Diskussion über Schutzfolien ungern stören - aber bzgl. der "Zacken" im Höhenprofil: bin gestern ein Stück der Strecke von letzter Woche noch einmal gefahren - und die rechtwinkligen Anstiege und Abstiege waren nicht mehr da - kann das evtl. von der GPS/Glonass-Verfügbarkeit oder gar Störungen abhängen? Auch die Verzögerungen waren, zumindest auf dem beobachteten Teilstück, mit einigen kurz nacheinanderfolgenden Auf- und Abstiegen nicht mehr zu beobachten... 

Das Update des Höhenprofils hat übrigens kein festes Zeitintervall - das erkennt man am Ende eines Tracks, wenn das "leere Ende" nach links rutscht: mal sind's 10s, mal 25s bis zur nächsten Aktualisierung  des Höhenprofils. Keine Ahnung, was das Update triggert - die Zeit ist es offenbar nicht.


----------



## Macallan (28. September 2022)

Fawlty schrieb:


> bin gestern ein Stück der Strecke von letzter Woche noch einmal gefahren - und die rechtwinkligen Anstiege und Abstiege waren nicht mehr da - kann das evtl. von der GPS/Glonass-Verfügbarkeit oder gar Störungen abhängen?


Also bei mir tritt das Problem mit der Höhenprofil-Darstellung eigentlich nur im rechten Teil der Kurve, also in der Höhen - "Vorhersage" auf. Der linke Teil, also die gemessenen Werte, sehen gut aus. Vermute also ein reines Darstellungsproblem (sowohl Trackdaten als auch Messwerte sind ok). Daher habe ich auch Hoffnung, dass es sich verbessern lässt.

Ergänzung: Auch bei mir ist die Darstellung auf derselben Strecke jedesmal etwas unterschiedlich, aber leider nie zufriedenstellend...


----------



## Fawlty (28. September 2022)

Macallan schrieb:


> Auch bei mir ist die Darstellung auf derselben Strecke jedesmal etwas unterschiedlich, aber leider nie zufriedenstellend...


wie Lao Tse schon sagte: „Reisen ist besonders schön, wenn man nicht weiß, wohin es geht“

womit er Recht hat - mit dieser Einstellung erspart man sich viel Müh‘ in komoot beim Vermeiden von Steigungen…


----------



## Rolli2609 (28. September 2022)

Fawlty schrieb:


> kann das evtl. von der GPS/Glonass-Verfügbarkeit oder gar Störungen abhängen?


fahr das gleiche nochmal und schalte GPS ab....daraus könnte man dann evtl Schlüsse ziehen.

 kommt immer drauf an, wie der Hersteller das ( Steigung, Höhe) techn. realisiert. nur Luftdruck, (bei Steigung: Druckdifferenz/ Weg)  nur GPS, oder vielleicht auch mit beidem...?



Fawlty schrieb:


> Das Update des Höhenprofils hat übrigens kein festes Zeitintervall


kommt das nicht auf die Momentangeschwindigkeit an?


beim Profil man muss glaub ich auch differenzieren ob es sich um die "Vorhersage" oder um das bereits gefahrene handelt. 
und auch ob es sich um eine Datei von zB komoot handelt oder eine vom Gerät selbst erstellte Datei ( gefahrenen, gespeicherten Track nach fahren)


----------



## Fawlty (28. September 2022)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> kommt das nicht auf die Momentangeschwindigkeit an?





Rolli2609 schrieb:


> fahr das gleiche nochmal und schalte GPS ab....daraus könnte man dann evtl Schlüsse ziehen.
> 
> kommt immer drauf an, wie der Hersteller das ( Steigung, Höhe) techn. realisiert. nur Luftdruck, (bei Steigung: Druckdifferenz/ Weg)  nur GPS, oder vielleicht auch mit beidem...?
> 
> ...


ich denke, wir sprechen hier die ganze Zeit über die „Vorhersage“. Die Aufzeichnung sieht sowohl auf dem Rox als auch später im DataCenter gut und „geschmeidig“ aus. 
Das mit der Momentangeschwindigkeit hatte ich mir auch gedacht - glaube aber eher, dass die Updates vom GPS abhängig sind. Aber das Rätsel, wovon die Aktualisierung abhängt, kann nur Sigma auflösen.


----------



## Fox_26 (28. September 2022)

Mit ~100Hm Fehler wäre ich ja gar nicht losgefahren. Es kommt lange nur "Suche..." und das Satschüsselsymbol, während alle anderen Werte schon richtig angezeigt werden. Ein manuelles Kalibrieren vor der Weiterfahrt ändert daran erst mal nix. 
Mal kommt solange die Anzeige 0 m und bleibt dann sogar als Basiswert die ganze Zeit oder es springt bei erfolgtem Fix dann plötzlich auch schon mal auf 182 m, bei einer tatsächlichen Höhe von 98m NN. 
Wenn mam also irgendwann noch losfahren möchte, muss man dann erstmal mit einem falschen Ausgangswert starten. 
Daher mein Wunsch nach einer nachträglichen Anpassungsmöglichkeit. 

Seit der FW 1.72 kommt zwar im Fall der Fälle eine Meldung "Höhe kalibriert" (wobei das ganz unterschiedlich lange dauern kann und manchmal auch gar nicht erscheint, trotz dann offenbar "richtig" angezeigter 92Hm), an der Richtigkeit und Dauer der ersten korrekten Darstellung hat das bisher aber leider nichts verbessert.
Selbst wenn man eine GPS Ok! Meldung bekommt, zeigt die Höhe also manchmal nur zuerst und manchmal dauerhaft Abweichungen von 40-80Hm.

Mein Startpunkt ist zuhause ja immer gleich hoch, wenn man eine halbwegs richtige Starthöhe haben will, muss man nicht nur warten bis ein erster GPS basierter Wert angezeigt wird(was nicht schlimm wäre sofern nicht zu lange) sondern (und das stört mich ja) auch noch mit erheblichen Abweichungen rechnen, die sich nicht einfach so korrigieren lassen.
Von +/-9m ist das weit weg und selbst wenn man manuell noch mal kalibriert, kommt Anfangs wieder der falsche Wert.
Diese Unzuverlässigkeit und mangelnde Beeinflussbarkeit ist für mich momentan der Hauptkritikpunkt an einem für mich eigentlich sehr gelungenen Produkt.

Alternativ zu einer nachträglichen Änderung wär ja auch eine Möglichkeit, ein paar Starthöhen als Presets speicherbar zu machen, dann könnte man die korrekte schnell wählen und gleich starten...


----------



## jens_w (29. September 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,
die genannten Probleme der letzten Posts kann ich so teilen. Dem alten 11er konnte man 3 Starthöhen als Preset mitgeben. Habe ich aber nie gebraucht. 
Alles is Allem erscheint es mir, dass der alte 11er mehr Funktionen hatte, dadurch aber ggf. etwas „überladen“ war. Ich mag den 11.1 EVO, aber die Probleme in der Höhen-Darstellung geladener Tracks und die mitunter falsche Höhenangabe sind doch ein kleiner Wermutstropfen. 
Was mir heute aufgefallen ist, und weswegen ich eigentlich schreiben wollte. Ich pendele recht oft mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Dort pausiere ich die Aufzeichnung. Der alte 11er ging dann nach kurzer Zeit aus und ich konnte am Nachmittag die Aufzeichnung für die Heimfahrt fortsetzen. Beim 11.1 EVO kann ich zwar die Aufzeichnung pausieren, aber er geht trotz „Auto-Off“ bei Inaktivität nicht aus. Mir bleibt also nur, den Teil den Aufzeichnung zu speichern. Mir ist schon klar, 8h „Pause“ sind eher nicht im Sinne des Erfinders, aber das war damals eine lieb gewonnene Funktion. 
Also @SIGMA-Support, da ist noch was zu tun. 😉 Aber trotzdem ist es ein tolles Gerät und sucht sicher in der Preisklasse seinesgleichen. 
Gruß Jens


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. September 2022)

Nur als Info.
Es scheint als ob man den Plussensor per ANT an den ROX und per BT noch an ein anderes Gerät hängen kann (in meinem Fall ne Apple Watch). Nett.
Jedenfalls fällt es weder aus dem BT der Watch, noch aus dem ANT des ROX.
Gefahren bin ich so noch nicht. Jemand Erfahrung damit, dass es wirklich tut?


----------



## der_marv (30. September 2022)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Nur als Info.
> Es scheint als ob man den Plussensor per ANT an den ROX und per BT noch an ein anderes Gerät hängen kann (in meinem Fall ne Apple Watch). Nett.
> Jedenfalls fällt es weder aus dem BT der Watch, noch aus dem ANT des ROX.
> Gefahren bin ich so noch nicht. Jemand Erfahrung damit, dass es wirklich tut?


Habe das bisher nur einmal getestet, hat aber erstaunlich gut funktioniert.
War ziemlich überrascht.

Allerdings mit einem ROX12 und einer Huawei GT3 Pro.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. September 2022)

Ging heute auch bei mir problemlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toaster75 (5. Oktober 2022)

jens_w schrieb:


> Was mir heute aufgefallen ist, und weswegen ich eigentlich schreiben wollte. Ich pendele recht oft mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Dort pausiere ich die Aufzeichnung. Der alte 11er ging dann nach kurzer Zeit aus und ich konnte am Nachmittag die Aufzeichnung für die Heimfahrt fortsetzen. Beim 11.1 EVO kann ich zwar die Aufzeichnung pausieren, aber er geht trotz „Auto-Off“ bei Inaktivität nicht aus. Mir bleibt also nur, den Teil den Aufzeichnung zu speichern.


Hi @jens_w
ich nutze fürs pendeln die Schlaffunktion.  Bei gestarteten Training die Menü Taste kurz drücken , letzter Pkt. Schlafmodus auswählen.  Zum einschalten kurz die Menü Taste drücken zum aufwecken. Funktioniert O.K. bei mir.
Hier auch der Link zum Handbuch https://web.sigmasport.com/de/product/rox-11-1/?tab=service#resource-8188-training-unterbrechen


----------



## jens_w (5. Oktober 2022)

Hallo @Toaster75,
Guter Tipp, danke dir. Bin noch ein wenig an den ROX11 gewöhnt. Ich probiere das kurzum. 
Gruß Jens


----------



## simon.r. (7. Oktober 2022)

Hi,

kann mir einer etwas zur Sturzerkennung sagen? Funktioniert das zuverlässig oder gibt es Fehlauslösungen, Probleme, etc. Ich nutze verschiedene Helme deshalb ist ein helmgebundener Sensor nicht optimal für mich aber ich fahre viel alleine, daher suche ich schon länger nach einer praktikablen Lösung. Meinen alten kabelgebunden Sigma wollte ich sowieso in naher Zukunft mal ersetzen. 

Danke für euer Feedback


----------



## jens_w (7. Oktober 2022)

Hallo @simon.r.
Funktioniertet, ich bin Ende August den Stoneman Arduenna gefahren, mit massig Presslufthammer-Trials. Keine Fehlmeldung während der Tour. Als ich mich dann aber wirklich gelatzt habe, hat er den Sturz sauber erkannt. 
Gruß Jens


----------



## simon.r. (7. Oktober 2022)

jens_w schrieb:


> Hallo @simon.r.
> Funktioniertet, ich bin Ende August den Stoneman Arduenna gefahren, mit massig Presslufthammer-Trials. Keine Fehlmeldung während der Tour. Als ich mich dann aber wirklich gelatzt habe, hat er den Sturz sauber erkannt.
> Gruß Jens


Cool, danke für dein Feedback.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. Oktober 2022)

Das letzte App Update (für iOS) ist ein netter Schritt.


----------



## jens_w (8. Oktober 2022)

Oh ja, die Karten sind ein echter Mehrwert. 
Gruß Jens


----------



## Hansride (20. Oktober 2022)

Bei meinem Rox 11.1 mit Firmware 1.72 funktioniert die farbliche Hinterlegung von Feldern nicht. In der Rideapp sind die Farben zugewiesen, jedoch zeigt der Rox keine farblichen Felder an.

Funktioniert die farbliche Hinterlegung bei euren Geräten?


----------



## jens_w (20. Oktober 2022)

Hallo @Hansride, 

ja, funktioniert, aber nur während des Trainings, also bei Aufzeichnungen, ansonsten ist das Display ja invertiert. Schwarzer Hintergrund, weiße Schrift.

Gruß Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hansride (20. Oktober 2022)

Hallo @jens_w ,

vielen dank, das war das Problem.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Oktober 2022)

Hi, mag hier jemand einen SHORT BUTLER (vor dem Lenker, den habe ich) gegen einen OVERCLAMP BUTLER (über den Vorbau, den will ich) tauschen?

Bitte PN.

Ich habe auch noch einen Speed und Cadence Sensor. Siehe Bikemarkt, siehe Signatur.


----------



## Hans1959 (27. Oktober 2022)

Hat schonmal einer den Rox auch zum Joggen mitgenommen mit dem entsprechenden Profil auf dem Gerät?

lg
Hans


----------



## jens_w (27. Oktober 2022)

Hallo Hans,

nicht direkt joggen, aber dann und wann nutze ich die Aufzeichnung für längere Wanderungen. Das funktioniert gut. 
Skifahren werde ich dann im Januar testen. 

Gruß Jens


----------



## jonsi1 (4. November 2022)

Hallo Leute, bin neu hier im Forum und habe direkt gleich mal ein paar Fragen in die Runde.
Und zwar geht es um den 11.1 EVO

Ich kann den Evo nicht direkt über meinen PC auslesen. Er sagt mir nur das ich den Datenträger formatieren soll. Mit meinem 10.0 funktioniert die Verbindung einwandfrei. Ich habe die neueste Version vom Data Center geladen (5.9.0) und auch den Evo auf dem neuesten Stand (FW. 1.72). Die Jungs von Sigma haben mir geschrieben, ich solle, wenn die Aufforderung zum Formatieren kommt, den USB Port tauschen, ein anderes Kabel verwenden etc. was natürlich alles nicht funktioniert. Da ich jetzt nicht unbedingt ein neues Betriebssystem aufsetzen will (leider benutze ich im Moment noch Windows 8.1) und auch keinen neuen Rechner kaufen möchte, frage ich mal in die Runde, ob es nicht irgend einen Trick gibt den Evo doch zu verbinden. Aber nehmt bitte Rücksicht auf einen nicht gerade sehr versierten Computerbenutzer.  Bin in dieser Hinsicht ein ziemlicher Laie!

@SIGMA-Support gibt es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit, den Zielzonenbereich im Data Center zu visualisieren?
Beim 10.0 ging das noch. Mich interessiert die Zeit, die ich im eingestellten Bereich verbracht habe, da ich sie in meinem Trainingstagebuch eintragen möchte.

Danke für Eure Antworten,

Gruß Jonas


----------



## Rolli2609 (4. November 2022)

Hi Jonas,
zum PC Problem: es kann (eigentlich?!) nur an deinem PC bzw. Betriebssysystem liegen, denn das der Rox was hat, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Zur Gegenprobe kannst du ja einfach mal an nem anderen PC - auf der Arbeit oder bei nem Kumpel etc- deinen Rox anschliessen (zB win 10 PC) und gucken, ob er in den Laufwerken/ Arbeitsplatz erscheint...

Allerdings sollte auch Win 8.1 das "FAT" (das verwendet der Evo) Dateisystem erkennen, das habe ich zumindest gegoogelt.
Mit dem Rox 10 kannst du das nicht vergleichen, denn der arbeitet nur mit dem DataCenter zusammen und erscheint nicht als Laufwerk in der Ordnerstruktur.

Auf jeden Fall solltest du das mitgelieferte Kabel verwenden. Aber ich weiß jetzt ansonsten auch nix anderes als ein neues / anderes PC System. Vielleicht hat ja sonst noch jemand nen Tip....

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: du kannst das Problem elegant umgehen, wenn du die Sigma Cloud verwendest!



jonsi1 schrieb:


> eine Möglichkeit, den Zielzonenbereich im Data Center zu visualisieren?


das geht, im DataCenter und auch in der App. du bekommst ja die Zielzonenbalken angezeigt in der abgespeicherten Aktivität und rechts daneben (DataCenter) stehen sogar die Zeiten dazu.
du brauchst nur deine Zielzone auf einen Balken (HF Bereich) zu konfigurieren, zB auf den blauen (Cardio)

musst halt ein bissel rechnen, weil du keine HF direkt eingeben kannst, sondern nur den prozentualen Anteil auf Basis deiner max HF.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonsi1 (4. November 2022)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> Hi Jonas,
> zum PC Problem: es kann (eigentlich?!) nur an deinem PC bzw. Betriebssysystem liegen, denn das der Rox was hat, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
> Zur Gegenprobe kannst du ja einfach mal an nem anderen PC - auf der Arbeit oder bei nem Kumpel etc- deinen Rox anschliessen (zB win 10 PC) und gucken, ob er in den Laufwerken/ Arbeitsplatz erscheint...
> 
> ...


Hi Rolli, Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Das ich die Ride App zum Übertragen der Aktivität benutzen kann weiß ich (mache ich ja jetzt, notgedrungen) Ich will aber nicht auf die App angewiesen sein. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand einen heißen Tipp. Danke  nochmal 👍🏻


----------



## Rolli2609 (4. November 2022)

was willst du machen, dein PC kann mit fat nix anfangen. 


vielleicht ein FW Update für das Mainboard...?
hast du zumindest alle win Updates drauf...?

aber vielleicht hat jemand nen ultimativen Tip... bin gespannt. das 8.1 nicht sonderlich verbreitet ist (vermute ich) machts auch nicht leichter. 

ich sehe das wie du, bin auch kein Freund davon, das alles aufm Handy anzugucken. auf dem 19 Zöller ist das doch gleich viel besser. 
aber auf die App bst du sowieso angewiesen. soweit ich mich erinnere, gehen selbst FW Updates nicht mehr per DC. 
ist auch so gewollt. kommt mir jedenfalls so vor. man sieht es an den Fahrdaten zB. beim 11.0 wurde noch alles mögliche angezeigt im DC.
 beim Evo nicht mal mehr die Steigung usw...schade.


----------



## jonsi1 (4. November 2022)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> was willst du machen, dein PC kann mit fat nix anfangen.
> 
> 
> vielleicht ein FW Update für das Mainboard...?
> ...


Ja, Updates sind alle frisch. Bin schon drauf und dran den Rox 10.0 wieder zu aktivieren 🙈


----------



## jens_w (5. November 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich habe beide Geräte im Einsatz. Der alte 11er ist zweifelsohne ein Top Computer. Das sieht man ja auch den Gebrauchtpreisen, die dafür aufgerufen werden. Mitunter ist das Handling der Datenübertragung etc. etwas umständlich. 
Der Evo geht ja den konsequenten Weg, das die Ride-App der Dreh- und Angelpunkt ist. Wenn man sich darauf einlässt, ist das zumindest für mich sehr einfach gelöst. In Verbindung mit der Cloud ist das Datacenter ja trotzdem normal nutzbar. 
Aber ich bin auch wie ihr, bei den noch zu verbessernden Punkten. Steigung, Steigrate etc. sollten definitiv wieder übertragen werden. Er kann es ja, es muss ja „nur“ übertragen werden. Auch muss bei der Darstellung der Höhenprofile nachgebessert werden. Absoluter Pluspunkt ist das Display und die Akkulaufzeit. Und bzgl. Preis/Leistung gibt es kaum vergleichbares auf dem Markt. Ich mag den Evo, auch wenn noch Luft nach oben ist. 
LG Jens


----------



## der Racho (11. November 2022)

Hallo liebes Sigma Team,

kann man auch zwei Aufzeichnungen des ROX 11.1 Evo miteinander verbinden?

Habe heute bei meiner Tour während einer manuellen Pause ausversehen gespeichert anstatt wieder auf Start zu drücken... 🙈

Freue mich auf jeden Hinweis.


Grüße; Volker 💪


----------



## silentwings (11. November 2022)

der Racho schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Sigma Team,
> 
> kann man auch zwei Aufzeichnungen des ROX 11.1 Evo miteinander verbinden?
> 
> ...


geht leider nicht... das Thema hatten wir schon mal... siehe Seite 3  Antwort vom Sigma support 31.01.2021
mit gings mal genau gleich


----------



## der Racho (11. November 2022)

silentwings schrieb:


> geht leider nicht... das Thema hatten wir schon mal... siehe Seite 3  Antwort vom Sigma support 31.01.2021
> mit gings mal genau gleich


Oki Doki... 

Vielen Dank! 👊🙋‍♂️

Also vielleicht doch besser "Auto-Pause" einstellen... 🤔


----------



## jens_w (11. November 2022)

Moin,
ja, Autopause ist eine gute Option. Für längere Pausen dann den Schlafmodus nutzen. Darauf musste ich aber auch hier erst gebracht werden. Danke nochmal an @Toaster75

Gestern auf einer Tour ist meinem Kumpel das auch passiert, allerdings während der Fahrt. Training pausiert und gespeichert. Klar, das war ne Fehlbedienung. Passiert im Eifer. Ob eine weitere Abfrage Sinn macht? Eher nicht…

Gruß Jens


----------



## Toaster75 (14. November 2022)

der Racho schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Sigma Team,
> 
> kann man auch zwei Aufzeichnungen des ROX 11.1 Evo miteinander verbinden?
> 
> ...


@der Racho klappt mit






						FIT File Tools
					






					www.fitfiletools.com
				




-> file combiner


----------



## jhheiner (15. November 2022)

Seit wann funktioniert die Sigma Ride App nicht mehr mit Android 6 bzw lässt sich nicht mehr auf ein neues Handy mit Android 6 installieren und auf einem bestehendem Gerät updaten? Zusätzlich lässt sich die neue Firmware nicht mehr aufspielen und das Update der App hat zur Folge, dass es nur noch ab Android 7 funktioniert, das finde ich jetzt mal richtig übel. War die ganze Zeit ein ROX Befürworter und total begeistert, aber das ist jetzt echt nicht euer Ernst @SIGMA-Support?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_marv (16. November 2022)

jhheiner schrieb:


> Seit wann funktioniert die Sigma Ride App nicht mehr mit Android 6 bzw lässt sich nicht mehr auf ein neues Handy mit Android 6 installieren und auf einem bestehendem Gerät updaten? Zusätzlich lässt sich die neue Firmware nicht mehr aufspielen und das Update der App hat zur Folge, dass es nur noch ab Android 7 funktioniert, das finde ich jetzt mal richtig übel. War die ganze Zeit ein ROX Befürworter und total begeistert, aber das ist jetzt echt nicht euer Ernst @SIGMA-Support?


Verstehe Deinen Unmut aber nach ca. 7 Jahren darf ein Hersteller mal Support für ein uraltes Betriebssystem einstellen.

Teilweise sind Hersteller dazu gezwungen, weil z.B. Google Funktionen oder APIs abschaltet/ändert.


----------



## jhheiner (16. November 2022)

der_marv schrieb:


> Verstehe Deinen Unmut aber nach ca. 7 Jahren darf ein Hersteller mal Support für ein uraltes Betriebssystem einstellen.
> 
> Teilweise sind Hersteller dazu gezwungen, weil z.B. Google Funktionen oder APIs abschaltet/ändert.


Habe heute schon mit dem Support telefoniert. Aufgrund der Neuerungen war es nicht möglich mit Android 6 das Ganze umzusetzen. Lief nicht stabil. Ist natürlich dann auch keinem geholfen damit und förderlich. Von daher muss ich in den sauren Apfel beißen und mir ein neueres Gerät holen und bis dato meiner Freundin ihr Handy für die App nutzen, die freut sich schon riesig 😊👍


----------



## Schrotty2 (16. November 2022)

Hi, 
bin auf der suche nach eine günstigen und vor allem einfach zu bedienenden Radcomputer. Würde der Rox 11.1 prinzipiell alles erfüllen.
Hab den Thread mal komplett überflogen aber nix in Bezug zur Nutzung mit Strava gefunden.
Das Netz allgemein gibt auch nicht viele Infos her, ausser das jetzt Strava Routen funktionieren sollen.
Vor allem würde mich auch interessieren ob er Strava Live Segmente kann. Der Rox 11 konnte das anscheinend meine ich irgendwo gelesen zu haben. Zumindest zeitweise.....


----------



## Rolli2609 (16. November 2022)

Hi, 
der Vorgänger 11.0 kann Strava Segmente, der 11.1 Evo (Stand heute) nicht.

alles über das Gerät kannst du hier nach lesen:


			https://sigmasport.com/de/product/rox-11-1/?tab=features-functions#resource-32422-rox-11-1-evo-v2-06


----------



## jens_w (17. November 2022)

Moin,
hier werden die Funktionen des 11er ggü. 11.1 Evo gegenübergestellt. Da ist auch der Hinweis zu den Live Segmenten…









						Hallo Evolution! Hallo ROX 11.1 EVO!
					

Jetzt erhältlich: der neue Fahrradcomputer ROX 11.1 EVO. Über die EVOlution des ROX 11.0 zum ROX 11.1 EVO berichten wir in diesem Artikel.



sigma-inmotion.com
				




Gruß 
Jens


----------



## jhheiner (18. November 2022)

Für Android 6 Nutzer, die sich kein neues Gerät anschaffen wollen! @SIGMA-Support






						LineageOS – LineageOS Android Distribution
					

LineageOS Android Distribution




					lineageos.org


----------



## Rolli2609 (18. November 2022)

jhheiner schrieb:


> Für Android 6 Nutzer, die sich kein neues Gerät anschaffen wollen!


funzt es jetzt wohl wieder mit deinem Handy und der App?

hab auch kein taufrisches Betr.- System (Android7) 
hoff, es kooperiert noch a bissl.....


----------



## jhheiner (18. November 2022)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> funzt es jetzt wohl wieder mit deinem Handy und der App?
> 
> hab auch kein taufrisches Betr.- System (Android7)
> hoff, es kooperiert noch a bissl.....


Also ich habe mir ein neuwertiges Handy geholt mit Android 9. Aber mit dem Lineage OS kann man alte Handys auf Android 11 aktualisieren. Wollte ich erst machen, habe aber ein super Angebot bekommen für ein Sony Xperia XZ1 Compact könnte ich nicht nein sagen 😊 kommt morgen freu mich schon drauf!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. November 2022)

Nabend! Ich hab den Rox 11.1 nun eine ganze Weile und obwohl ich ihn Anfangs garicht so gut fand (mehrere Bugs, fehlende Einstellungen) muss ich jetzt sagen das Sigma sich richtig kümmert.
Das neuste Update mit den Abbiegehinweisen während eines Tracks ist genial.
@SIGMA-Support....ganze Arbeit👍🏼

Gibt's auf ner Webseite eigentlich irgendwo nachzulesen was die Updates noch alles so bewirken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolli2609 (20. November 2022)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> nachzulesen was die Updates noch alles so bewirken?


ja, auf der Hersteller Website beim jeweiligen "Tacho" unter Service/ Change Log, zB hier:



			https://sigmasport.com/de/product/rox-11-1/?tab=service#resource-32422-rox-11-1-evo-v2-06


----------



## Rolli2609 (20. November 2022)

@SIGMA-Support
die Navi Search & Go Funktion ist super! 
es bestünde noch Verbesserungspotential; wenn man Track Punkte setzen könnte....
(also so wie man sich im DataCenter eine Tour zurechtklickt)
weil sonst "muss" man den vorgegebenen Weg nehmen. in den allermeisten Fällen aber würde man (gerne/ lieber) anders fahren.

habs mir aber bisher nur mal bei einer Trockenübung an gesehen, also noch nicht damit gefahren!
wenn ich mich täuschen sollte, bitte berichtigen. danke!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (20. November 2022)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> ja, auf der Hersteller Website beim jeweiligen "Tacho" unter Service/ Change Log, zB hier:
> 
> 
> 
> https://sigmasport.com/de/product/rox-11-1/?tab=service#resource-32422-rox-11-1-evo-v2-06


Klasse!! Danke👍🏼


----------



## Fawlty (22. November 2022)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support
> es bestünde noch Verbesserungspotential; wenn man Track Punkte setzen könnte....


Da hast Du recht. Komoot bietet das aber auch: von daher ist der Workflow komoot -> Sigma-app -> Rox11.1 am Ende doch der selbe wie über DataCenter -> Sigma.app > Rox11.1 getätigt.

Ich bin wirklich froh, dass die Krücke mit der komoot-Direktverbindung nun weg ist: langsam hat das ganze Hand-und-Fuß.

Und es funktioniert super mit den Abbiegehinweisen: keine Verzögerung bei den Meterangaben bis zum Abbiegen (wie zumindest bei mir früher). Straßennamenanzeige, dazu noch die Pfeile.
Besser gehts aus meiner Sicht bei einem Radcomputer mit Track-Navigation nicht. 
(selbst gestern getestet bei 2 Grad )


----------



## jhheiner (22. November 2022)

Fawlty schrieb:


> Da hast Du recht. Komoot bietet das aber auch: von daher ist der Workflow komoot -> Sigma-app -> Rox11.1 am Ende doch der selbe wie über DataCenter -> Sigma.app > Rox11.1 getätigt.
> 
> Ich bin wirklich froh, dass die Krücke mit der komoot-Direktverbindung nun weg ist: langsam hat das ganze Hand-und-Fuß.
> 
> ...


Finde das auch eine super Sache mit den Straßennamen und Abbiegehinweisen eine erhebliche Verbesserung. Das war auch ein kleiner Kritikpunkt, dass das vorher nicht funktioniert hat. Dickes Lob an @SIGMA-Support 👍


----------



## Fawlty (23. November 2022)

... die Verbesserungen an der Software des 11.1 hätte ich zwar auch bereits gern vor einem Jahr gehabt  - aber he!... dann hätte ich niemals dieses tolle Forum kennengelernt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Turner (1. Dezember 2022)

Ganz banale Frage… speichert der 11.1 die Gesamtstrecke, welche zurückgelegt wurde?


----------



## emonda (1. Dezember 2022)

Ja.


----------



## Fawlty (1. Dezember 2022)

emonda schrieb:


> Ja.


wo? Die App kennt die Gesamtdistanz, der Rox speichert sie jedoch nicht (Anzeige m.W. auch nicht möglich.) Für den Zweck fährt mein uralter BC800 immer mit - er ist/ misst die ganze Wahrheit. 

Hier eine interessante Seite von Sigma - alle Sigma-Radcomputer seit Karl v. Drais (naja, fast… seit 1995):





						Wir sind weltweit für Sie da. - SIGMA SPORT
					

Auch nach dem Kauf sind wir für Sie da. Denn ein guter Service funktioniert schnell und unkompliziert. Nehmen Sie einfach Kontakt zu uns auf!




					more.sigmasport.com
				




für manche Radcomputer hatte wohl nicht mal mehr Sigma ein Produktfoto …


----------



## Rolli2609 (1. Dezember 2022)

Fawlty schrieb:


> wo? Die App kennt die Gesamtdistanz, der Rox speichert sie jedoch nicht


also meiner speichert sie:
Menutaste/ Speicher/ Gesamt/ Alle

zusätzlich noch neben "Gesamt/ Alle" zeigt er noch die Einzel km der Profile; was will man mehr..?


----------



## Fawlty (1. Dezember 2022)

… hast Recht, stimmt, ich meinte eher so ein Anzeigefeld, wo man „wie früher“ die km hochzählen sieht.

Allerdings vermute ich, daß die genannte Anzeige immer beim Sync aktualisiert wird: der Rox ist ohne App „dumm“…


----------



## jens_w (2. Dezember 2022)

Sind wir nicht alle ohne Apps irgendwie dumm? 😉
Schönes Wochenende, paar Gesamtkilometer machen… 
LG Jens


----------



## S.Turner (2. Dezember 2022)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, das hilft mir sehr weiter!


----------



## ben14 (3. Dezember 2022)

Wenn ich den Rox 11.1 mit einem Smarttrainer zum Beispiel Wahoo Kickr Smart Trainer verbinde, und eine Strecke in Zwift fahre. Werden dann alle Daten übernommen? Höhenmeter, Wattwerte, GPS Track...? Danke für ein Feedback.


----------



## jens_w (5. Dezember 2022)

Moin, prinzipiell interessiert mich das auch, aber ist es nicht so, dass die smarten Trainer von Wahoo, Elite etc. diese Daten für Zwift ohnehin bereitstellen?
Es wird doch eigentlich erst ein Schuh draus, wenn man ohne einen Account bei den üblichen Verdächtigen von Zwift, Garmin etc. das Indoor-Training sauber auswerten möchte?
Aber ich bin da zu wenig im Thema. Ich nutze Indoor ein altes Spinningbike ohne jegliche smarte Funktionen…
LG Jens


----------



## SIGMA-Support (7. Dezember 2022)

ben14 schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Rox 11.1 mit einem Smarttrainer zum Beispiel Wahoo Kickr Smart Trainer verbinde, und eine Strecke in Zwift fahre. Werden dann alle Daten übernommen? Höhenmeter, Wattwerte, GPS Track...? Danke für ein Feedback.




Hallo @ben14 ,


die Daten werden bei der Verbindung ANT+FE-C über die Funktion des passive Modes auf dem ROX 11.1 EVO mit geloggt und können dann auch gespeichert werden.

Mehr dazu findest du auch auf unsere Homepage unter https://sigmasport.com/de/product/rox-11-1/?tab=service#resource-8188-smart-trainer-fe-c

Liebe Grüße euer SIGMA SPORT TEAM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kgoran79 (15. Dezember 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
habt ihr auch das Problem, dass die Ride App (iOS Version) den Handyakku leersaugt, obwohl sie nicht in Benutzung ist?
Habe gestern bemerkt, dass mein Handy auf einmal leer war, obwohl ich es nicht benutzt habe. Heute habe ich mal in den Einstellungen nachgeschaut und die Ride App hat gestern den ganzen Nachmittag Hintergrundaktivitäten gemacht.
Jetzt habe ich die Hintergrundaktualisierung für die App ausgeschaltet, mal sehen ob es hilft...


----------



## benyryder85 (15. Dezember 2022)

kgoran79 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> habt ihr auch das Problem, dass die Ride App (iOS Version) den Handyakku leersaugt, obwohl sie nicht in Benutzung ist?
> Habe gestern bemerkt, dass mein Handy auf einmal leer war, obwohl ich es nicht benutzt habe. Heute habe ich mal in den Einstellungen nachgeschaut und die Ride App hat gestern den ganzen Nachmittag Hintergrundaktivitäten gemacht.
> Jetzt habe ich die Hintergrundaktualisierung für die App ausgeschaltet, mal sehen ob es hilft...



Dass kann ich bei mir nicht festellen. Besitze den Rox 11.1 seit knapp 3 Monaten 
und nutze auch ein IPhone mit IOS 16 aktuell. Bin fast jeden Tag mit dem Hardtrail unterwegs seit 2 Wochen. Hintergrundaktualsierung ist bei mir aktiv. 

Batterienutzung trotz Upload der Tour gestern und heute 1%.


----------



## jens_w (15. Dezember 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,
so ist es bei mir auch, Die Ride-App ist immer im Hintergrund aktiv. Ich merke keinen Einfluss auf den Akku oder die Laufzeit des IPhone. Bei mir ein 12er mit OS16.1.1.
Gruß Jens


----------



## kgoran79 (16. Dezember 2022)

Keine Ahnung was das verursacht hat, habe auch die neuste iOS und Sigma App Version drauf.
Seitdem die Hintergrundaktualisierung ausgeschaltet ist, ist der Akkuverbrauch wieder i.O.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. Dezember 2022)

kgoran79 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was das verursacht hat, habe auch die neuste iOS und Sigma App Version drauf.
> Seitdem die Hintergrundaktualisierung ausgeschaltet ist, ist der Akkuverbrauch wieder i.O.


Das stellt sich noch die Frage ob es damit Probleme gibt. Ich denke wenn man die App nach einer Aufzeichnung startet, landet alles wie gewollt auf dem Handy und damit auch in der Sigma Cloud.


----------



## Claudioc64 (25. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,
Ich habe gerade den Rox 11 gekauft. Ich hatte vorher einen Rox 12 und der Akku war leer.
Ich wollte fragen:

Wie kann ich eine Tour nicht speichern?
Wie lösche ich eine versehentlich gespeicherte Tour?
Im Handbuch habe ich nichts gefunden.
Danke schön


----------



## emonda (26. Dezember 2022)

Ärgert mich auch etwas, aber über das Gerät funktioniert beides mWn nicht.


----------



## Claudioc64 (26. Dezember 2022)

Haben Sie Geduld, aber ich schreibe aus Italien und Google übersetzt MWN nicht für mich. Was würde?


----------



## jhheiner (26. Dezember 2022)

Claudioc64 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe gerade den Rox 11 gekauft. Ich hatte vorher einen Rox 12 und der Akku war leer.
> Ich wollte fragen:
> 
> ...


Hallo Claudio,

du musst immer zum Start die Tour beginnen und auch am Ende wieder speichern. Eine versehentlich gespeicherte Tour kannst du nur über die App löschen, bei Aktivität und bei den Gesamtkilometern  eine Aktivität weniger eintragen. Ärgert Viele hier im Forum, weil man nicht einfach sagen kann Tour speichern oder verwerfen und nicht speichern. Nervt mich auch wurde aber schon öfters angesprochen! 

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudioc64 (26. Dezember 2022)

Hallo jheiner,

Danke für die Klarstellungen!
es war, wie ich befürchtet hatte.
Ich habe gesehen, dass ich es ausschalten kann, ohne die Tour zu speichern ... Das werde ich tun.

Ich hatte gehofft, dass es als Software die gleichen Funktionen wie der rox12 hat; Sünde.

keine Zeit verlieren:

Ich muss 2 Geschwindigkeitssensoren koppeln. Kann ich sie wie beim Rox 12 umbenennen?
Beim rox 12 war es möglich, den Sensor während der Fahrt manuell anzuschließen, wenn Sie den Sensor getrennt hatten. Ist es auf Rox 11 möglich?

Haben Sie Geduld, aber hier bei uns sind Sigmas keine sehr verbreiteten Produkte und es gibt keine Informationen.
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## jonsi1 (26. Dezember 2022)

jhheiner schrieb:


> Hallo Claudio,
> 
> du musst immer zum Start die Tour beginnen und auch am Ende wieder speichern. Eine versehentlich gespeicherte Tour kannst du nur über die App löschen, bei Aktivität und bei den Gesamtkilometern  eine Aktivität weniger eintragen. Ärgert Viele hier im Forum, weil man nicht einfach sagen kann Tour speichern oder verwerfen und nicht speichern. Nervt mich auch wurde aber schon öfters angesprochen!
> 
> Beste Grüße


Hallo, man kann eine gespeicherte Tour ganz einfach über das DataCenter löschen. 
Tour in Aktivitäten anklicken, markieren und auf das Mülleimer Symbol klicken.


----------



## jhheiner (29. Dezember 2022)

jonsi1 schrieb:


> Hallo, man kann eine gespeicherte Tour ganz einfach über das DataCenter löschen.
> Tour in Aktivitäten anklicken, markieren und auf das Mülleimer Symbol klicken.


Stimmt über das Datacenter kann man auch eine Tour löschen. Trotzdem umständlich, warum nicht gleich nach der Tour speichern oder verwerfen, also nicht speichern, wäre viel praktischer gerade wenn man eine Tour versehentlich gestartet hat, welches mir schon sehr oft gelungen ist.


----------



## jens_w (29. Dezember 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

der ROX11 hatte diese Funktion noch. Ich nutze aktuell beide Geräte parallel. Mir bzw. meiner Frau ist es da aber auch passiert, dass Touren unbeabsichtigt gelöscht wurden.
Zwar sehr selten, aber trotzdem ärgerlich. Nun hat man beim 11.1 Evo diese „Fehlbedienung“ unterbunden. Über die Verbindung mit der Ride-App ist das Prozedere des Löschens ja aber sehr einfach. Vielleicht kann Sigma das Verhalten noch optimieren? 
LG Jens


----------



## jhheiner (29. Dezember 2022)

jens_w schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> der ROX11 hatte diese Funktion noch. Ich nutze aktuell beide Geräte parallel. Mir bzw. meiner Frau ist es da aber auch passiert, dass Touren unbeabsichtigt gelöscht wurden.
> Zwar sehr selten, aber trotzdem ärgerlich. Nun hat man beim 11.1 Evo diese „Fehlbedienung“ unterbunden. Über die Verbindung mit der Ride-App ist das Prozedere des Löschens ja aber sehr einfach. Vielleicht kann Sigma das Verhalten noch optimieren?
> LG Jens


Vielleicht eine doppelte Abfrage, löschen und bevor die Tour wirklich gelöscht wird, noch eine Abfrage Tour endgültig löschen?...


----------



## Legenders (29. Dezember 2022)

Ich finde den Weg den Sigma geht richtig. Mir ist es auch schon passiert, dass ich versehentlich eine Tour gelöscht habe, egal ob beim Rausnehmen oder sonst wie. Eine Tour per Handy löschen ist kein Aufwand, sondern eher ein Thema für den inneren Monk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paukenschlag (30. Dezember 2022)

jhheiner schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine doppelte Abfrage, löschen und bevor die Tour wirklich gelöscht wird, noch eine Abfrage Tour endgültig löschen?...


Das würde die Sache noch komplizierter gestalten. In der App lässt sich eine Tour ja leicht löschen, die Datenleiche auf dem ROX stört eigentlich nicht und wird beim nächsten Rücksetzen des Speichers da auch gelöscht.


----------



## Rolli2609 (4. Januar 2023)

Es gibt schlimmeres, aber es nervt schon, das man zwangsläufig Null- Aktivitäten abspeichern muss. 
Es passiert leicht, das man solche erzeugt (ansch. nicht nur mir), beim Einstellen, Ausprobieren usw.

Klar kriegt man die weg, macht aber "Arbeit", die man sich hätte sparen können. 

auch kann es relativ leicht passieren, das man eine Tour ungewollt splittet.



Legenders schrieb:


> beim Rausnehmen oder sonst wie


wie hast Du das geschafft? Beispiel Rox 11.0: man drückt auf "Löschen", dann wird man nochmal gefragt und muss *aktiv* den Cursor auf "Ja" verschieben und dann nochmal drücken! 
Sicherer geht es kaum. Oder man ist nicht bei der Sache.
Und warum nimmt man den BC *vor* dem "Beenden" aus dem Halter??


jhheiner schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine doppelte Abfrage, löschen und bevor die Tour wirklich gelöscht wird, noch eine Abfrage Tour endgültig löschen?...


wie beim 11.0, so sollte es sein


----------

